# To all those who sat at home....



## thatcat22

After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.


----------



## Nanny Pam

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



  Now you went and hurt my feelings.  

meamie!


----------



## warneckutz

Nanny Pam said:


> Now you went and hurt my feelings.
> 
> meamie!


----------



## BS Gal

And another week starts off on a happy note............Good Gawd.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



Are you serious?


----------



## thatcat22

seems like we got "know it alls" on our hands


----------



## BS Gal

thatcat22 said:


> seems like we got "know it alls" on our hands



I have my scanner on right now.  Whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## chemommy25

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



Thats what I was thinking. If you didnt want to go then why listen to your scanners all night about what is going on down there. If you wanted to know so bad you should have just went. Instead of sitting around you should have went out and had a good time on the weekend instead of making fun of other people who were having a good time themselves.


----------



## Geek

BS Gal said:


> And another week starts off on a happy note............Good Gawd.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Are you serious? :confused.



yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night


----------



## slotted

chemommy25 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. If you didnt want to go then why listen to your scanners all night about what is going on down there. If you wanted to know so bad you should have just went. Instead of sitting around you should have went out and had a good time on the weekend instead of making fun of other people who were having a good time themselves.



Has it occurred to you that maybe is a good time to some people? Maybe that have fun listening to their scanners. Seriously, how is it any different with you biatching about them.


----------



## thatcat22

chemommy25 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. If you didnt want to go then why listen to your scanners all night about what is going on down there. If you wanted to know so bad you should have just went. Instead of sitting around you should have went out and had a good time on the weekend instead of making fun of other people who were having a good time themselves.


----------



## chemommy25

QUOTE=thatcat22;2882440]yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night[/QUOTE]

[


----------



## Geek

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night



 I like you a lot. Come sniff my finger.


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night



You need Jesus.

Bar fly.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> Has it occurred to you that maybe is a good time to some people? Maybe that have fun listening to their scanners. Seriously, how is it any different with you biatching about them.



You need Jesus too.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:


> I have my scanner on right now.  Whatcha gonna do about it?



I stayed home Saturday night.  Would you please mock me for not calling you to go back to the Tiki.  I was tired.  Sawry...


----------



## thatcat22

Geek said:


> I like you a lot.



why thank you, call it like i see it


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night



What if I only had a couple of whole pizzas?


----------



## thatcat22

Lugnut said:


> You need Jesus.
> 
> Bar fly.



here we go with ppl shoving religion on others.


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> You need Jesus.
> 
> Bar fly.





Lugnut said:


> You need Jesus too.



 I saw Jesus at Tiki.


----------



## AK-74me

I am here to b!tch about the b!itching other people are doing. Thanks. I'll be here all week.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



When I listen to my scanner, I'm usually doing things and not sitting on my lazy azz..........


----------



## AK-74me

thatcat22 said:


> here we go with ppl shoving religion on others.




lighten up Francis.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> here we go with ppl shoving religion on others.



Numbers 6:3  He shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> I saw Jesus at Tiki.



Nice watch!


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Numbers 6:3  He shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.



glad you took the time to find that one.  makes total sense.  I am never drinking again!!


----------



## onebdzee

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night



Little do you know....I went to Monterey's and had Strawberry Margarita's


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  *had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night*



That would be *ME*


----------



## slotted

onebdzee said:


> Little do you know....I went to Monterey's and had Strawberry Margarita's



Heathen...


----------



## thatcat22

good for you.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> good for you.



She'll be sitting next to you in hell.


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> glad you took the time to find that one.  makes total sense.  I am never drinking again!!



It saddens me when Slotted tries to help your immortal soul and you reply with sarcasm.


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> It saddens me when Slotted tries to help your immortal soul and you reply with sarcasm.



It makes the baby Jesus cry.


----------



## thatcat22

omg...come on now.....just cuz you dont drink......


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> That would be *ME*



Better not be...


----------



## thatcat22

i know your type....sad sad individuals


----------



## AK-74me

thatcat22 said:


> omg...come on now.....just cuz you dont drink......



Are you really that dimwitted?


----------



## Arista

thatcat22 said:


> omg...come on now.....just cuz you dont drink......


You do realize they're mocking you, right?  I'm just checkin'...


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> i know your type....sad sad individuals



I'd rather be a sad individual knowing where I'm going to spend eternity than burn in hell with a sinner like you. 

Where's all the hate coming from. You really should try reading the Bible sometime. Make sure you read the KJV too and not some other perVERSION of it.


----------



## Lugnut

warneckutz said:


> That would be *ME*



Perhaps you're familiar with the word "Gluttony" 

Pixie told me at Church yesterday that you were getting fat. But I didn't really believe it until now.


I will prays for you.


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> Perhaps you're familiar with the word "Gluttony"
> 
> Pixie told me at Church yesterday that you were getting fat. But I didn't really believe it until now.
> 
> 
> I will prays for you.



Deuteronomy 21:20  	And they shall say unto the elders of his city, This our son [is] stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; [he is] a glutton, and a drunkard.

Proverbs 23:21 	For the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe [a man] with rags.


----------



## toppick08

Lugnut said:


> Perhaps you're familiar with the word "Gluttony"
> 
> Pixie told me at Church yesterday that you were getting fat. But I didn't really believe it until now.
> 
> 
> I will prays for you.


----------



## thatcat22

I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.



I'm sure that Sodom and Gomorrah had some traditions as well.


----------



## Arista

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.


Again, I ask... you do realize they're mocking you, right?  They're posting that stuff because, obviously, it gets you all spun up.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.



Paranoia is a horrible thing......


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> I'm sure that Sodom and Gomorrah had some traditions as well.



Well, Sodom did anyhow.


----------



## AK-74me

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.



Should of taken a qualude instead of a Mai Thai.


----------



## warneckutz

Lugnut said:


> Perhaps you're familiar with the word "Gluttony"
> 
> Pixie told me at Church yesterday that you were getting fat. But I didn't really believe it until now.
> 
> 
> I will prays for you.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Arista said:


> You do realize they're mocking you, right?  I'm just checkin'...



im sure Jebus had a sense of humor too!!!


----------



## kom526

thatcat22 said:


> ...somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a Southern Maryland tradition.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.



You don't realize just how hysterical this thread is...


----------



## donbarzini

slotted said:


> I'm sure that Sodom and Gomorrah had some traditions as well.



This just screams for karma


----------



## slotted

AK-74me said:


> Should of taken a qualude instead of a Mai Thai.



The funniest thing that I've read this morning.  Thanks.


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....



"social"??

So you went to "hookup" as you youngsters say today? To find some boy to fornicate with after getting him drunk?!?!


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Deuteronomy 21:20  	And they shall say unto the elders of his city, This our son [is] stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; [he is] a glutton, and a drunkard.
> 
> Proverbs 23:21 	For the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe [a man] with rags.



do you have an electronic version of the bible that you just copy and paste out of??


----------



## onebdzee

slotted said:


> Heathen...



That's the way I role


----------



## thatcat22

Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratulations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> do you have an electronic version of the bible that you just copy and paste out of??



The Bible is the sword of the Lord. Are you a sword fighter?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratualations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!



Don't get mad at me. I was just telling you what God says. Take it up with Him.


----------



## donbarzini

thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratualations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratualations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!



Holy Hell, is this the religion area?  I thought it was a thread about the Tiki.


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratualations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!



How low we have fallen, when we define ourselves by the bars we frequent.  

"What kind of bar fly are you?"

"I'm a TIKI bar fly!!!"


----------



## toppick08

Brother Pat.........keep it rollin'.......


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ok.....now I've seen it all.  

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## thatcat22

yea for real...but these religious freaks always find a way in


----------



## slotted

Nanny Pam said:


> Ok.....now I've seen it all.
> 
> I'm going back to bed.



Proverbs 14:9  	 Fools make a mock at sin: but among the righteous [there is] favour.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> The Bible is the sword of the Lord. Are you a sword fighter?



I'm a sword fighter! And I have your back, brother!!!


----------



## aps45819

Lugnut said:


> "social"??
> 
> So you went to "hookup" as you youngsters say today? To find some boy to fornicate with after getting him drunk?!?!


She must be fat and ugly


----------



## BS Gal

thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratulations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!



I couldn't' go because Friday is my holy day.


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> I'm a sword fighter! And I have YOUR back, brother!!!


----------



## thatcat22

to each his own...just do not force your views on others and cut them down because religion is an important aspect of your life. thats great, keep it to yourself


----------



## chemommy25

Lugnut said:


> "social"??
> 
> So you went to "hookup" as you youngsters say today? To find some boy to fornicate with after getting him drunk?!?!



I dont think she meant being social as hooking up.She went to talk to real people and hang out instead of listining to scanners about other people. Atleast we know how you think in a "social" event.


----------



## AK-74me

thatcat22 said:


> to each his own...just do not force your views on others and cut them down because religion is an important aspect of your life. thats great, keep it to yourself




I wasn't religous until I read this thread, thanks for converting me.


----------



## C6R_Mag

correct me if i'm wrong, but was the bible written by god?  seems to me to just be a colaboration of good standards to live by expressed by story.  all scare tactics to make you a good person. 

oh wait, i better watch it...lightning may strike me down!!


----------



## BS Gal

Lugnut said:


> I'm a sword fighter! And I have your back, brother!!!



Amen, Brother Lug. Prays to you.


----------



## Dye Tied

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



I have a life TYVM.. I went to a cookout on Friday and out to dinner on Sat.

DIAF DILLIGAF


----------



## Arista

C6R_Mag said:


> im sure Jebus had a sense of humor too!!!


Oh, totally.  I don't disagree with this point.  I mean, how else do you explain the size of my boobs? 



thatcat22 said:


> Mocking...of course i know...they have nothing better to do because they feel that they must be martyrs and save the world.  I am very secure in who I am and its not going to take some bible thumpers to tear down who i am.  Congratulations you define yourself by your religion...there are many other things in life that can define a person...I was just stating a simple fact...Get over it!


Okay.  I was just checking, because you sure seem to be taking this seriously.


----------



## thatcat22

chemommy25 said:


> I dont think she meant being social as hooking up.She went to talk to real people and hang out instead of listining to scanners about other people. Atleast we know how you think in a "social" event.



older ppl have a stubborn way of thinking of things...not everyone is a slut.....maybe they should check their own kids...


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> to each his own...just do not force your views on others and cut them down because religion is an important aspect of your life. thats great, keep it to yourself



Sorry, those are my marching orders. 

Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.

Acts 10:42  	 And he commanded us to preach unto the people, and to testify that it is he which was ordained of God [to be] the Judge of quick and dead.

2nd Timothy 4:2  	 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.


----------



## chemommy25

thatcat22 said:


> older ppl have a stubborn way of thinking of things...not everyone is a slut.....maybe they should check their own kids...


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Sorry, those are my marching orders.
> 
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.
> 
> Acts 10:42  	 And he commanded us to preach unto the people, and to testify that it is he which was ordained of God [to be] the Judge of quick and dead.
> 
> 2nd Timothy 4:2  	 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.



do you get paid for all this preaching????


----------



## AK-74me

chemommy25 said:


> I dont think she meant being social as hooking up.She went to talk to real people and hang out instead of listining to scanners about other people. Atleast we know how you think in a "social" event.



If you both are still around this place in a year or so, I hope you can come back to this thread and laugh at yourselves.


----------



## Lugnut

BS Gal said:


> Amen, Brother Lug. Prays to you.







Dye Tied said:


> I have a life TYVM.. I went to a cookout on Friday and out to dinner on Sat.
> 
> DIAF DILLIGAF



Sister Tied can't even MENTION the church cookout without typing in toungues!   for you as well.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but was the bible written by god?  seems to me to just be a colaboration of good standards to live by expressed by story.  all scare tactics to make you a good person.
> 
> oh wait, i better watch it...lightning may strike me down!!



Men's hands wrote the Bible as they were moved by God. 

2nd Peter 1:21  	 For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake [as they were] moved by the Holy Ghost.


----------



## thatcat22

oh I laugh at myself all the time....called being normal..hope you all can see that your imposing nature is frightening


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Sorry, those are my marching orders.
> 
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.
> 
> Acts 10:42  	 And he commanded us to preach unto the people, and to testify that it is he which was ordained of God [to be] the Judge of quick and dead.
> 
> 2nd Timothy 4:2  	 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.


  

I got nothin' more than that... 

Preach on Reverand Slotted!


----------



## AK-74me

thatcat22 said:


> oh I laugh at myself all the time....called being normal..hope you all can see that your imposing nature is frightening



Got it.

Back to my Bible study.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> do you get paid for all this preaching????


Jesus paid off my debt on the cross.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Jesus paid off my debt on the cross.



what about your american express card that you charged all the pizza on??


----------



## BS Gal

kris31280 said:


> :shock:
> 
> I got nothin' more than that...
> 
> Preach on Reverand Slotted!



Prays to you and your magnificent display on Friday, Sister Kris.


----------



## toppick08

AK-74me said:


> Got it.
> 
> Back to my Bible study.





I def. won't miss Wed. nite prayer meeting.........


----------



## Dye Tied

Lugnut said:


> Sister Tied can't even MENTION the church cookout without typing in toungues!   for you as well.



Did I metion I also danced with a snake this weekend?


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



Guess someone found their MPD spreadsheet the other day 



AK-74me said:


> If you both are still around this place in a year or so, I hope you can come back to this thread and laugh at yourselves.



Yeah - people learn to shut the 'eff up and not even start - some people on here really need a mental muzzle.


----------



## Nickel

thatcat22 said:


> oh I laugh at myself all the time....called being normal..hope you all can see that your imposing nature is frightening


I'm certainly frightened.


----------



## kris31280

BS Gal said:


> Prays to you and your magnificent display on Friday, Sister Kris.


I try to do what I can for the good Lord, for he has blessed me so.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> what about your american express card that you charged all the pizza on??



Oh back to the mocking me? I'll add you to the church prayer list. Hopefully one day your heart will no longer be hardened and the scales will fall off your eyes. 

Just Remember


Romans 10:9 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

Romans 10:10 For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

Romans 10:13 For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.


----------



## AK-74me

toppick08 said:


> I def. won't miss Wed. nite prayer meeting.........



 

See you there brother.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....somehow like always someone feels that they must "save" the people who participate in such social activities with their hypocritical aspersions.  Doesn't God teach to accept everyone and not to criticize? I find this funny...no wait..hysterical how all the holy rollers are the first to criticize and judge.  The Tiki Bar is a *Southern Maryland tradition*.  It was great that there was such a large turnout and even more wonderful that all of the hypocrites stayed home so the big bad demons wouldn't get them.



So is illegal street racing, but we tend to frown on that.......


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> what about your american express card that you charged all the pizza on??



If you would kneel with slotted and I, we would show you the way...

You seem to have a thing for pizza (you've mentioned it several times now) Slotted and I would be happy to order one once we were done. It's only right to provide sustenance if we're going to test your endurance in such a fashion.


----------



## vraiblonde

slotted said:


> I'd rather be a sad individual knowing where I'm going to spend eternity than burn in hell with a sinner like you.
> 
> Where's all the hate coming from. You really should try reading the Bible sometime. Make sure you read the KJV too and not some other perVERSION of it.



Normally I hate you, but you're actually being amusing in this thread.  

(Which doesn't mean I don't still hate you.)


----------



## slotted

Dye Tied said:


> Did I metion I also danced with a snake this weekend?



OMG!


----------



## chemommy25

toppick08 said:


> So is illegal street racing, but we tend to frown on that.......



yea because it is ILLEGAL, having a good time at the tiki bar isnt illegal.


----------



## clevalley

slotted said:


> Sorry, those are my marching orders.
> 
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.
> 
> Acts 10:42  	 And he commanded us to preach unto the people, and to testify that it is he which was ordained of God [to be] the Judge of quick and dead.
> 
> 2nd Timothy 4:2  	 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.



Rabbi Slotted,

 
I thought you were Jewish,
Did you break out the King James version to throw us off?

v/r,

clevalley


----------



## thatcat22

ppl are allowed to drink...last time i checked it's not illegal..now drinking and driving is...but for us responsible ones...we know better.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Oh back to the mocking me? I'll add you to the church prayer list. Hopefully one day your heart will no longer be hardened and the scales will fall off your eyes.
> 
> Just Remember
> 
> 
> Romans 10:9 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.
> 
> Romans 10:10 For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.
> 
> Romans 10:13 For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.



let the preaching go!!! it's getting old and you have no credibility doing it with "slutted" under your name.


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> If you would kneel with slotted and I, we would show you the way...
> 
> You seem to have a thing for pizza (you've mentioned it several times now) Slotted and I would be happy to order one once we were done. It's only right to provide sustenance if we're going to test your endurance in such a fashion.


 What female would refuse such an offer as to kneel with both Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut?


----------



## toppick08

chemommy25 said:


> yea because it is ILLEGAL, having a good time at the tiki bar isnt illegal.



so are open containers.........:shrug:


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> So is illegal street racing, but we tend to frown on that.......



It's illegal to race in street, but not stand in the middle of it to watch


----------



## AK-74me

C6R_Mag said:


> let the preaching go!!! it's getting old and you have no credibility doing it with "slutted" under your name.



You too, this is too funny.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Rabbi Slotted,
> 
> 
> I thought you were Jewish,
> Did you break out the King James version to throw us off?
> 
> v/r,
> 
> clevalley


----------



## slotted

clevalley said:


> Rabbi Slotted,
> 
> 
> I thought you were Jewish,
> Did you break out the King James version to throw us off?
> 
> v/r,
> 
> clevalley



I'm an adopted Jew now because I accepted Christ. 

Romans 10:12 For there is no difference between the Jew and the Greek: for the same Lord over all is rich unto all that call upon him.


----------



## chemommy25

toppick08 said:


> so are open containers.........:shrug:



not at a bar it isn't.


----------



## onebdzee

Dye Tied said:


> Did I metion I also danced with a snake this weekend?



You screamed my name again?


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> let the preaching go!!! it's getting old and you have no credibility doing it with *"slutted"* under your name.



"Slutted" is a Lithuanian title. His screen name "Slotted" is a subtle play on words in the Lithuanian tongue. I'm sure no offense was meant...


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> What female would refuse such an offer as to kneel in front of Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut and worship the serpent?



:fixed:


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> let the preaching go!!! it's getting old and you have no credibility doing it with "slutted" under your name.



It reminds me of where I came from brother. I don't want to forget that I'm a sinner just like everyone else. It's called compassion.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> It reminds me of where I came from brother. I don't want to forget that I'm a sinner just like everyone else. It's called compassion.



AL...........??


----------



## onebdzee

toppick08 said:


> So is illegal street racing, having stils out back in the woods and growing pot in the corn fields, but we tend to frown on that.......



:fixed:

YW


----------



## clevalley

slotted said:


> I'm and adopted Jew now because I accepted Christ.
> 
> Romans 10:12 For there is no difference between the Jew and the Greek: for the same Lord over all is rich unto all that call upon him.



:snort:  

B'Shalom my brother.


----------



## toppick08

onebdzee said:


> :fixed:
> 
> YW





feel free to help me anytime.........


----------



## clevalley

onebdzee said:


> :fixed:
> 
> YW


----------



## slotted

Where did the little Tiki heathen go?


----------



## Lugnut

Dye Tied said:


> Did I metion I also danced with a snake this weekend?



Wonderful, Siste Tied. If I close my eyes I can just imagine it!


----------



## onebdzee

slotted said:


> Where did the little Tiki heathen go?



HEY!!....I was the one called a heathen 'cause I wasn't at Tiki!


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> Where did the little Tiki heathen go?



Get another drink.......:shrug:


----------



## kom526

slotted said:


> Where did the little Tiki heathen go?



Overcome with the truth of the word?


----------



## AK-74me

slotted said:


> Where did the little Tiki heathen go?



Showing a boob for a Cocomo as we speak.


----------



## slotted

vraiblonde said:


> Normally I hate you, but you're actually being amusing in this thread.
> 
> (Which doesn't mean I don't still hate you.)



I love you too.


----------



## onebdzee

Lugnut said:


> Wonderful, Siste Tied. If I close my eyes I can just imagine it!



Your gonna need to change your pants....people will talk if they see you walking around with a wet spot


----------



## toppick08

Once again, Good has overpowered Evil............


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> Get another drink.......:shrug:





kom526 said:


> Overcome with the truth of the word?





AK-74me said:


> Showing a boob for a Cocomo as we speak.


----------



## thatcat22

oh i'm still here.  i find it very hypocritical of you to judge others....were the other 10,000 plus ppl there also devil worshippers???


----------



## C6R_Mag

well the religion stuff is getting lame and you guys took the thread waYYYYYYYYYYY off topic.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Lugnut

kom526 said:


> Overcome with the truth of the sword?



:fixed:

And I suspect not. At least, not YET...

But we are sword fighters, and will make every attempt!!


----------



## wineo

Did you ever think that those sitting home listening to the scanner laughing their azz's off because of idiots passing out in public, peeing on private property and paying $7 a drink, have been there and done that.

You learn from past experience. 

 Who wants to take the chance of a DWI or having a drunk take them out, because "I'm ok to drive, I'm just fine".  Most of the drunks there on Friday probley didn't even have a sober driver.  

God save us all, pray to baby jesus and repent your sins.  

This thread is just crazy like the person who started it.


----------



## C6R_Mag

lugnut and slotted   in the bathroom all the time!!!


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> oh i'm still here.  i find it very hypocritical of you to judge others....were the other 10,000 plus ppl there also devil worshippers???



More than likely they were unless you saw our group there, We were passing out salvation tracts and inviting people out to church. 

Maybe you saw one. We had two that we dispersed. 

Happy Hour
and
Party Girl.


----------



## thurley42

wow......14 pages in less than an hour...impressive


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Did you ever think that those sitting home listening to the scanner laughing their azz's off because of idiots passing out in public, peeing on private property and paying $7 a drink, have been there and done that.
> 
> You learn from past experience.
> 
> Who wants to take the chance of a DWI or having a drunk take them out, because "I'm ok to drive, I'm just fine".  Most of the drunks there on Friday probley didn't even have a sober driver.
> 
> God save us all, pray to baby jesus and repent your sins.
> 
> This thread is just crazy like the person who started it.




oh i was the dd that night....so once again we have found another idiot that likes to judge.  paying $7 for a drink is not bad and the social aspect is what most go for.


----------



## AK-74me

wineo said:


> Did you ever think that those sitting home listening to the scanner laughing their azz's off because of idiots passing out in public, peeing on private property and paying $7 a drink, have been there and done that.
> 
> .



Unpossible.

Who would ever get tired of the Tiki bar? I feel I have to add this  for a few here.


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> lugnut and slotted   in the bathroom all the time!!!



The bathroom, living room, kitchen, Mcdonalds, :shrug: Anywhere a sinner will kneel with us.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> oh i was the dd that night....so once again we have found another idiot that likes to judge.  paying $7 for a drink is not bad and the *social aspect *is what most go for.



You can find that at church.....also.


----------



## C6R_Mag

whats funny is all these bible beaters gangup on people. but if they dont make people targets, they turn on themselves and start argueing what religion is the right one to get them to the next life.


----------



## chemommy25

thatcat22 said:


> oh i was the dd that night....so once again we have found another idiot that likes to judge.  paying $7 for a drink is not bad and the social aspect is what most go for.



I wouldnt say social on here, ppl may think tiki bar was a giant orgy!


----------



## beamher

thurley42 said:


> wow......14 pages in less than an hour...impressive




hey, i wanted to post that. but, i was too busy reading


----------



## Bay_Kat

thurley42 said:


> wow......14 pages in less than an hour...impressive



I thought the same thing. Good job!


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> whats funny is all these bible beaters gangup on people. but if they dont make people targets, they turn on themselves and start argueing what religion is the right one to get them to the next life.



and if you don't agree with their views, you are automatically going to hell...they are the ones that need to lighten up....


----------



## warneckutz

Lugnut said:


> The bathroom, living room, kitchen, Mcdonalds, :shrug: Anywhere a sinner will kneel with us.



All I can do is picture the scene from Borat in the church...


----------



## Kain99

I think the Tiki is great!!! I can't help but giggle, at the over 40's who partake.  I just think it's funny.


----------



## clevalley

thurley42 said:


> wow......14 pages in less than an hour...impressive





beamher said:


> hey, i wanted to post that. but, i was too busy reading



This might beat my Old-Time Sayings post per hour tread


----------



## clevalley

Kain99 said:


> I think the Tiki is great!!! I can't help but giggle, at the over 40's who partake.  I just think it's funny.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> All I can do is picture the scene from Borat in the church...


So which one is the hairy fat man? :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> This might beat my Old-Time Sayings post per hour tread





Back off everybody...............


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> So which one is the hairy fat man? :shrug:



That'd be me, but he's not in that scene... is he?!


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> oh i was the dd that night....so once again we have found another idiot that likes to judge.  paying $7 for a drink is not bad and the social aspect is what most go for.



Social aspect, mmmmmmmmmmmmm, drinking, falling down, passing out, pissing yourself, can't remember what you did or who you talked to or boinked in the bushes.

You must still live at home and pay no mortgage or bills, day off of work, $100.00 spent on booze and 2 days to recover.  PRICELESS, I know, if you don't go to the opening then you are just not cool and don't have a social life.  My life is to full for that crap.

Bowing down to Slotted and Lugnut for forgiveness for my sins.


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> Back off everybody...............



Did you go Saturday?  I looked around for you but to no avail....


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> Back off everybody...............



Whoa - Whoa - WHOA - slow down everyone, just slow down...


----------



## beamher

warneckutz said:


> All I can do is picture the scene from Borat in the church...



I can never catch this movie from the beginning; thinking about buying it, if it's on DVD


----------



## sockgirl77

slotted said:


> Jesus paid off my debt on the cross.



Please mapquest him the directions to mine. TIA.


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Social aspect, mmmmmmmmmmmmm, drinking, falling down, passing out, pissing yourself, can't remember what you did or who you talked to or boinked in the bushes.
> 
> You must still live at home and pay no mortgage or bills, day off of work, $100.00 spent on booze and 2 days to recover.  PRICELESS, I know, if you don't go to the opening then you are just not cool and don't have a social life.  My life is to full for that crap.
> 
> Bowing down to Slotted and Lugnut for forgiveness for my sins.



you must be jealous....


----------



## thurley42

why are all of you clowns getting so riled up about the stupid Tiki bar opening?

Who cares if someone wants to get drunk wants to pay 7 dollars for a drink or wants to have fun...none of your business!

And

Who cares if someone doesn't want to go.....get on with your life and stop worrying about others...jesus it's monday morning people don't you have any work to do???


----------



## C6R_Mag

wineo said:


> Social aspect, mmmmmmmmmmmmm, drinking, falling down, passing out, pissing yourself, can't remember what you did or who you talked to or boinked in the bushes.
> 
> You must still live at home and pay no mortgage or bills, day off of work, $100.00 spent on booze and 2 days to recover.  PRICELESS, I know, if you don't go to the opening then you are just not cool and don't have a social life.  My life is to full for that crap.
> 
> Bowing down to Slotted and Lugnut for forgiveness for my sins.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> That'd be me, but he's not in that scene... is he?!


It's been so long since I've seen that movie I can't tell you with 100% certainity yes or no.

I think sword fighting and that movie and I am immediately hit by flashbacks of hairy fat man in the nude and the accompanying bile rising in my throat.


----------



## thurley42

beamher said:


> I can never catch this movie from the beginning; thinking about buying it, if it's on DVD



no...Borat is the one movie that has came out in the last millenium they didn't put on DVD...it's only available on Beta....


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> Did you go Saturday?  I looked around for you but to no avail....



No.....sorry...The aerator, seeding work I did, broke me up..

Plus I had to knock out some grass before the rains came.......

I'll hook up with you one day..


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> you must be jealous....



Far from that little one. Just grown up

In time you will figure it out


----------



## Arista

thurley42 said:


> no...Borat is the one movie that has came out in the last millenium they didn't put on DVD...it's only available on Beta....


 Please send new keyboard to...


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Far from that little one. Just grown up
> 
> In time you will figure it out



yea...you've already lived out your wild days...sorry


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> No.....sorry...The aerator, seeding work I did, broke me up..
> 
> Plus I had to knock out some grass before the rains came.......
> 
> I'll hook up with you one day..



tsk tsk tsk...whoever made that course up needs their butt kicked..they found every hill in the area when they made it up thats for sure...


----------



## Bay_Kat

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



The only people I saw being mocked were the people that were getting stupid, passing out in the street, fighting, getting arrested, urinating in public. If they are dumb enough to act this way, then they shall be made fun of.  The reason I stayed home had nothing to do with being lazy, I had to be up very early the next morning, so I chose to do work on my computer and listen to the scanner and post about stupid people. I have no problem with people that go to Tiki, just the ones that waste the time of police and EMS people, they shouldn't have to deal with stupid people when there are actual emergencies they could be taking care of.


----------



## clevalley

thurley42 said:


> why are all of you clowns getting so riled up about the stupid Tiki bar opening?
> 
> Who cares if someone wants to get drunk wants to pay 7 dollars for a drink or wants to have fun...none of your business!



 I don't think anyone _really _cares - it is fun to 



thurley42 said:


> jesus it's monday morning people don't you have any work to do???



It is raining outside and we have until Friday - we have plenty of time


----------



## C6R_Mag

anyone believe in panspermia instead of devine creation???


----------



## Kain99

Bay_Kat said:


> The only people I saw being mocked were the people that were getting stupid, passing out in the street, fighting, getting arrested, urinating in public. If they are dumb enough to act this way, then they shall be made fun of.  The reason I stayed home had nothing to do with being lazy, I had to be up very early the next morning, so I chose to do work on my computer and listen to the scanner and post about stupid people. I have no problem with people that go to Tiki, just the ones that waste the time of police and EMS people, they shouldn't have to deal with stupid people when there are actual emergencies they could be taking care of.



Next year I'm mocking the old people!


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> tsk tsk tsk...whoever made that course up needs their butt kicked..they found every hill in the area when they made it up thats for sure...



How'd you place ?


----------



## thatcat22

Kain99 said:


> Next year I'm mocking the old people!



seriously...they are funnier than the younger ppl. just out for a good time...can't blame them.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Kain99 said:


> Next year I'm mocking the old people!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> Next year I'm mocking the old people!


How are we gonna define "old"?


----------



## mainman

C6R_Mag said:


> lugnut and slotted  in the bathroom all the time!!!


That's hot....


----------



## Mojo

Kain99 said:


> Next year I'm mocking the old people!



I was mocking LordStanley as he was leaving with all of them


----------



## GWguy

Kain99 said:


> Next year I'm mocking the old people!



:GGGRRrrrrrrrrr:


----------



## thurley42

clevalley said:


> I don't think anyone _really _cares - it is fun to
> 
> 
> 
> It is raining outside and we have until Friday - we have plenty of time



I know....i've had an extremely bad morning...so i needed to vent...i think i'm better now....I was going to start a thread about the idiot who pulled out in front of me off of Mattapany and then stopped in the middle of 235 to yell at his kid but this was just as good!


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> How are we gonna define "old"?



Over 35 sista!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Over 35 sista!


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> How'd you place ?



I did it in 50:34...which is slow, but I haven't been training and I wasn't ready for the hills!!!!!  

I did see some people hoark...which I thought was hilarious...


----------



## slotted

thurley42 said:


> no...Borat is the one movie that has came out in the last millenium they didn't put on DVD...it's only available on Beta....






Nothing good comes out of Hellywood.


----------



## kris31280

... is it safe for me to get a cup of coffee now?   

Can't be ruining my keyboard my second week at the new job...


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> I did it in 50:34...which is slow, but I haven't been training and I wasn't ready for the hills!!!!!
> 
> *I did see some people hoark...which I thought was hilarious*...







Good job, good cause.....


----------



## thurley42

Kain99 said:


> Over 35 sista!



I'm not really understanding this.....the reason that I go to Tiki over other places on the island is because it's an older crowd...

Older people going to Tiki isn't something new...


----------



## sockgirl77

slotted said:


> Nothing good comes out of Hellywood, CA.



:fixed:


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> Over 35 sista!


Praise the Lord!  I am not old... yet!


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> ... is it safe for me to get a cup of coffee now?
> 
> Can't be ruining my keyboard my *second week at the new job*...



Congrats on the new job Kris


----------



## Kain99

thurley42 said:


> I'm not really understanding this.....the reason that I go to Tiki over other places on the island is because it's an older crowd...
> 
> Older people going to Tiki isn't something new...



Oh I know... we used to laugh at them when I was 25!


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Praise the Lord!  I am not old... yet!



Psst...She is. 





:runningforcover:


----------



## thurley42

slotted said:


> Nothing good comes out of Hellywood.



Dumbest thing i've done in awhile was buy Walk Hard on BlueRay....

The weather killed our golf outing yesterday so we sat in my basement and watched it....worst movie ever


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Nothing good comes out of Hellywood.



i really hope that this whole thing is a joke and your not this narrow-minded and fanatical.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> i really hope that this whole thing is a joke and your not this narrow-minded and fanatical.



Take it up with God. You seem to have a problem with Him.


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> i really hope that this whole thing is a joke and your not this narrow-minded and fanatical.



I have prays for you to.


----------



## toppick08

Lugnut said:


> I have prays for you to.


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


> That's hot....



Turn or Burn sinner.


----------



## Mojo

C6R_Mag said:


> i really hope that this whole thing is a joke and your not this narrow-minded and fanatical.



He's a narrow minded bastard and boring as well.


----------



## C6R_Mag

lol. seriously...keep the praying and proverbs in the religion section and don't let it spill into the rest of the forum.  i have yet to see you say something intelligent.  all you do is copy and paste.  think for yourself already!! or is that a sin?  go ahead..keep being a sheep...the bible says you are... and just do what your told.


----------



## thatcat22

they're brainwashed...mere puppets


----------



## AK-74me

C6R_Mag said:


> lol. seriously...keep the praying and proverbs in the religion section and don't let it spill into the rest of the forum.  i have yet to see you say something intelligent.  all you do is copy and paste.  think for yourself already!! or is that a sin?  go ahead..keep being a sheep...the bible says you are... and just do what your told.



I prays one day I am as enlighten as you.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Psst...She is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :runningforcover:





I...  I have to go and lie down now... I have one foot in the grave and  I...  well I'm dying of old age!


----------



## Lugnut

AK-74me said:


> I prays one day I am as enlighten as you.



This thread makes me a sad panda.


----------



## C6R_Mag

allow me to paraphrase what i said earlier..

you find a target and gangup on them...

i see im the next target now.


----------



## GWguy

Lugnut said:


> This thread makes me a sad panda.


----------



## virgovictoria

Most excellent thread 

(up until this point anyway )


----------



## AK-74me

Lugnut said:


> This thread makes me a sad panda.




Just keep this thread in your prays.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> lol. seriously...keep the praying and proverbs in the religion section and don't let it spill into the rest of the forum.  i have yet to see you say something intelligent.  all you do is copy and paste.  think for yourself already!! or is that a sin?  go ahead..keep being a sheep...the bible says you are... and just do what your told.



Proverbs 3:5  	 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.


----------



## C6R_Mag

AK-74me said:


> I prays one day I am as enlighten as you.




keep "praysing" homie, but it won't help.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> I don't think anyone _really _cares - it is fun to
> 
> 
> 
> *It is raining outside and we have until Friday - we have plenty of time :yay*:


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> keep "praysing" homie, but it won't help.



Can we sit down and talk the next time I'm in town. I have some good news to share with you.


----------



## AK-74me

C6R_Mag said:


> keep "praysing" homie, but it won't help.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> they're brainwashed...mere puppets





You'll know one day, you should have listened......


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Can we sit down and talk the next time I'm in town. I have some good news to share with you.




your about to save me money on my car insurance???


----------



## sockgirl77

slotted said:


> Proverbs 3:5  	 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.



I trust you.


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> keep "praysing" homie, but it won't help.



Verily, I say unto thee....




Yup.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Proverbs 3:5  	 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.



copy paste copy paste copy paste


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> Can we sit down and talk the next time I'm in town. I have some *good news to share with you*.



You've decided your into 35 year old married women?
 call me


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Can we sit down and talk the next time I'm in town. I have some good news to share with you.




I guess it wasn't safe to grab the cup of coffee yet...


----------



## Dye Tied

Kain99 said:


> Over 35 sista!



People over 40 can't have fun, any way they see fit?  Oh, the humanity!


----------



## toppick08

Lugnut said:


> Verily, I say unto thee....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.



'ye must be born again...........


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> copy paste copy paste copy paste



I don't understand why you have such a big problem with the Bible. I'm concerned over your eternal soul. Try to do something nice for somebody. One day you'll look back and thank me. Hopefully it won't be too late.


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> 'ye must be born again...........


... if Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut are doing the saving...

you must be born again and again and again and again and again...


----------



## thatcat22

born agains are the best! do as i say, not as i used to do......


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> You've decided your into 35 year old married women?
> call me



Jezebel.


----------



## DoMe

*Old?*

Like me?


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Jezebel.



omg...you better do something nice for someone today and stop judging ppl....


----------



## whome20603

Lugnut said:


> This thread makes me a sad panda.



What?!


----------



## clevalley

slotted said:


> Take it up with God. You seem to have a problem with Him.





Lugnut said:


> I have prays for you to.





toppick08 said:


>





Mojo said:


> He's a narrow minded bastard and boring as well.



:haveablessedday:


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> born agains are the best! do as i say, not as i used to do......



Yep, and there're going to Heaven.......


----------



## GWguy

whome20603 said:


> What?!



South Park.  Sad Panda episode.


----------



## C6R_Mag

well slotted, im a firm believer in the agree-to-disagree policy, but i know you won't let this go.  your like a little kid... a few ppl laughed at what you said earlier and you have yet to let this junk go.


----------



## thatcat22

toppick08 said:


> Yep, and there're going to Heaven.......



haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> omg...you better do something nice for someone today and stop judging ppl....



I'm going to judge angels one day. I don't see anything wrong. Try reading the Bible bro.

1st Corinthians 6:3  Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life?


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits


 who's drinking old coke?


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> You've decided your into 35 year old married women?
> call me





I thought I was next... :kickingrocks: :walkingaway:


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits




coke is ok! that wasnt in the bible and we live by it word for word


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> well slotted, im a firm believer in the agree-to-disagree policy, but i know you won't let this go.  your like a little kid... a few ppl laughed at what you said earlier and you have yet to let this junk go.



I thought they were laughing with me.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits



He does, and will.........


----------



## Radiant1

C6R_Mag said:


> go ahead..keep being a sheep...





thatcat22 said:


> ...mere puppets



OMG!!  Best thread EVER!!


----------



## kris31280

The add at the bottom of this thread is hilarious...

"Learn Biblical Hebrew Online With the Holy Land's best teachers"


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> lol. seriously...keep the praying and proverbs in the religion section and don't let it spill into the rest of the forum.


I'm not allowed to post in the religion section.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> I thought they were laughing with me.


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> ... if Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut are doing the saving...
> 
> you must be born again and again and again and again and again...



I recently saw a pic of Lug.  
You ain't lyin'.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> The add at the bottom of this thread is hilarious...
> 
> "Learn Biblical Hebrew Online With the Holy Land's best teachers"



Even the internet knows Slutted is a Jew


----------



## LOL

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



I wasn't sitting at home on my ass, I was out running drunks down, the more drunk they were, the more points I got.  Too bad I didn't hit you.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> Jezebel.



I got your Jezebel. 








When do you want it?


----------



## thatcat22

haha i wish you would have..hard a$$


----------



## AK-74me

LOL said:


> I wasn't sitting at home on my ass, I was out running drunks down, the more drunk they were, the more points I got.  Too bad I didn't hit you.



You damn bible thumpers.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> I'm not allowed to post in the religion section.



 I just don't understand why.


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits



And your spelling


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> I recently saw a pic of Lug.
> You ain't lyin'.



You ain't seen nothin' yet............


----------



## nachomama

I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> I thought I was next... :kickingrocks: :walkingaway:



Get in line sucka.


----------



## AK-74me

nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



None can be skipped.


----------



## nachomama

camily said:


> I recently saw a pic of Lug.
> You ain't lyin'.



  You oughtta see him rock out the pimpmobile.


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



Something about Jesus being at the Tiki Bar and someone spilling their drink on Reverend Pat and then a big fight errupted...


----------



## thatcat22

bible beaters....thats about it


----------



## C6R_Mag

warneckutz said:


> Something about Jesus being at the Tiki Bar and someone spilling their drink on Reverend Pat and then a big fight errupted...



lol


----------



## Lugnut

warneckutz said:


> Something about Jesus being at the Tiki Bar and someone spilling their drink on Reverend Pat and then a big fight errupted...



"Nice watch..."


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet............



Pics please....


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> Something about Jesus being at the Tiki Bar and someone spilling their drink on Reverend Pat and then a big fight errupted...



Jesus had mad beads...


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



http://forums.somd.com/2882534-post49.html


----------



## GWguy

AK-74me said:


> None can be skipped.



  too many sub-threads... religion, old people, South Park, hot guys, doing Camily, ....


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> bible beaters....thats about it



You'll find all of life's answers in it, if you read it.........


----------



## Lugnut

camily said:


> I recently saw a pic of Lug.
> You ain't lyin'.





nachomama said:


> You oughtta see him rock out the pimpmobile.



You two are making me blush. But I will be modest and continue to deliver the sword far and wide.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thurley42 said:


> Jesus had mad beads...




haha.  thats how he rolls!!


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted. 


Oh and Warny's getting fat.


----------



## nachomama

AK-74me said:


> None can be skipped.



Somehow I was afraid that was going to be the answer.  



warneckutz said:


> Something about Jesus being at the Tiki Bar and someone spilling their drink on Reverend Pat and then a big fight errupted...



I heard about a big fight on Friday.  I should have known it involved Pat.  



slotted said:


> http://forums.somd.com/2882534-post49.html


----------



## thurley42

sockgirl77 said:


> Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted.
> 
> 
> Oh and Warny's getting fat.




It's like Cliff's notes for SOMDers....


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted.
> 
> 
> Oh and Warny's getting fat.





Need more pizza and cupcakes.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> haha yea they are...hope God can overlook their old coke habbits





nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



Tiki Bar Opened - old people should not attend...

Slutted and LugNut are trying to save everyone from burning in hell due to alcholism...

Everyone else is piling on 

Many, many spin-off's - latest is we are forming a line for Camily


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Pics please....





I do better in person........esp. at lunch......details later.


----------



## slotted

sockgirl77 said:


> Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible.


You just reminded me of e-Sword - the Sword of the LORD with an electronic edge. Thanks!


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:


> Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted.
> 
> 
> Oh and Warny's getting fat.



  Thank you!  I knew you'd come through for me.  



warneckutz said:


> Need more pizza and cupcakes.



I'll make you a cake this week.


----------



## camily

Lugnut said:


> You two are making me blush. But I will be modest and continue to deliver the sword far and wide.



My  just let me know it was there.


----------



## nachomama

clevalley said:


> Tiki Bar Opened - old people should not attend...
> 
> Slutted and LugNut are trying to save everyone from burning in hell due to alcholism...
> 
> Everyone else is piling on
> 
> Many, many spin-off's - latest is we are forming a line for Camily



The line for Camily ends with me.    Step back.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Tiki Bar Opened - old people should not end...
> 
> Slutted and LugNut are trying to save everyone from burning in hell due to alcholism...
> 
> Everyone else is piling on
> 
> Many, many spin-off's - latest is we are forming a line for Camily



And I dedicate my 10,000'th post to Socki....

For Christ's sake, I need a life.


----------



## C6R_Mag

sockgirl77 said:


> Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted.
> 
> 
> Oh and Warny's getting fat.



haha. someone has been paying atttention.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Girlfriend is pissed that some of us old fogeys would rather sit at home and bash Tiki goers. Suz's son's bebe momma was trying to defend girlfriend. Rev Slotted is C&Ping his eBible. Luggy is thumping as well. Kris is trying really hard to get them to notice her posts. Dye Tied got laid this weekend. NP is going back to sleep. Vrai's falling in love with Slotted.
> 
> 
> Oh and Warny's getting fat.


Well good grief woman!

First I'm old... now I'm desperate for attention?!?!


Hmph!  I'm just gonna go sit in this corner over here in a huff!


----------



## camily

nachomama said:


> The line for Camily ends with me.    Step back.



I'll save the best for last.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Well good grief woman!
> 
> First I'm old... now I'm desperate for attention?!?!
> 
> 
> Hmph!  I'm just gonna go sit in this corner over here in a huff!



Psst...I said that Kain was old.


----------



## itsbob

Anything I might be able to add to help the cause?

Or am I too late?


----------



## C6R_Mag

e-sword!!!  that is perfectly awesome!


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:


> Anything I might be able to add to help the cause?
> 
> Or am I too late?



You can just be wrong again.


----------



## cdsulhoff

toppick08 said:


> And I dedicate my 10,000'th post to Socki....
> 
> For Christ's sake, I need a life.



Damn boy! I've been here since 2005 and haven't even hit 3,000 post yet! 

 I am just enjoying my daily reading today. No need to read my bible today Thank you Slotted You saved me some time today! Now all I need to do is go, write in my life journal on what I learn from the bible today!


----------



## C6R_Mag

itsbob said:


> Anything I might be able to add to help the cause?
> 
> Or am I too late?




too late!


----------



## slotted

itsbob said:


> Anything I might be able to add to help the cause?
> 
> Or am I too late?



C6R or whoever and the original poster both need some serious help. They're dancing with the devil and don't even know it.


----------



## toppick08

cdsulhoff said:


> Damn boy! I been here since 2005 and haven't even hit 3,000 post yet!
> 
> I am just enjoying my daily reading today. No need to read my bible today Thank you Slotted You saved me some time today! Now all I need to do is go, write in my life journal on what I learn from the bible today!


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> C6R or whoever and the original poster both need some serious help. They're dancing with the devil and don't even know it.



im white and have no rythm, so no dancing here!


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> And I dedicate my 10,000'th post to Socki....


That's really sweet.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> im white and have no rythm, so no dancing here!



Hey Bob, see what I mean?


----------



## C6R_Mag

haha..

recruits are being brought in for the holy-war on the tikibar SOMD thread.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> C6R or whoever and the original poster both need some serious help. They're dancing with the devil and don't even know it.


"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light?"

Great... now I'm gonna have THAT movie stuck in my head... you suck.


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> "Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light?"
> 
> Great... now I'm gonna have THAT movie stuck in my head... you suck.




....wish i could quote what Batman said back.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> haha..
> 
> recruits are being brought in for the holy-war on the tikibar SOMD thread.



Stop being such a tool.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Stop being such a tool.




i am a tool.. a tool of god!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> i am a tool.. a tool of satan!


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> ....wish i could quote what Batman said back.





Jack Napier/The Joker: You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight? 
Bruce Wayne/Batman: What? 
Jack Napier/The Joker : I always ask that of all my prey. I just like the sound of it.


----------



## Dork

kom526 said:


> You don't realize just how hysterical this thread is...




I agree.  Thatcat is really taking this way too seriously.  Maybe he's just in a bad mood because of the rainy weather or something.  

Good Bless you, Thatcat.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> Stop being such a tool.





I doubt that's possible.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


>



there u go slotted. you went from C&P'ing to changing words in quotes.


----------



## itsbob

One night God stooped down and picked up the dirtiest piece of mud, breathed upon it by His Spirit, and changed a gambling, drinking, thieving, fornicating wretch into a peace-loving man of God. And whoever you may be--what God has done for others, He will do for you!

There is still hope for her.  We can not give up the fight, we must persevere!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> there u go slotted. you went from C&P'ing to changing words in quotes.



Sue me. I don't want you to lead people astray thinking that you're godly. Let's do that little sit down and discuss it. 

There shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> I doubt that's possible.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Lugnut said:


> I doubt that's possible.




are you a *lugnut* on a set of *slotted* rotors on *kris's* vehicle?  

the vehicle of god! the sirens are blazing today!!!


----------



## GMansGirl

Batman I quote also said to the joker after asking the same question again
"Never rub another man's rhubarb


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> are you a *lugnut* on a set of *slotted* rotors on *kris's* vehicle?
> 
> the vehicle of god! the sirens are blazing today!!!



So now Kris gets both of them.


----------



## clevalley

C6R_Mag said:


> im white and have no rythm, so no dancing here!



So you can't jump either...


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> are you a *lugnut* on a set of *slotted* rotors on *kris's* vehicle?
> 
> the vehicle of god! the sirens are blazing today!!!



1st Corinthians 1:18  	 For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> Jack Napier/The Joker: You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?
> Bruce Wayne/Batman: What?
> Jack Napier/The Joker : I always ask that of all my prey. I just like the sound of it.


Thank you!  It was gonna drive me insane until I figured that out.

Another great quote:
Vicki Vale:  "You're insane!"
The Joker:  "I thought I was a pisces."


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Sue me. I don't want you to lead people astray thinking that you're godly. Let's do that little sit down and discuss it.
> 
> There shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.




get over yourself. i dont think im godly. your the one preaching here.


----------



## GMansGirl

Where is this going


----------



## sockgirl77

I saw God's Will. He was dressed as a bag of leaves.


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> So now Kris gets both of them.


YES! 

I mean... 

Now now... I'm willing to share!


----------



## C6R_Mag

GMansGirl said:


> Batman I quote also said to the joker after asking the same question again
> "Never rub another man's rhubarb



lol


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> get over yourself. i dont think im godly. your the one preaching here.



He's a reverend. It's his job.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> He's a reverend. It's his job.



Forgive them, for they know not what they do.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> Forgive them, for they know not what they do.



I'll get on my knees.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> Forgive them, for they know not what they do.



Amen


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> I'll get on my knees.


Hey wait a minute...


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> I'll get on my knees.



It's a start.


----------



## thatcat22

yes, i do indeed need help...need help on deciding what i want for lunch today


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> Hey wait a minute...



 At least someone is paying attention.


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> I saw God's Will. He was dressed as a bag of leaves.



Huh - interesting...  Sux2b44 saw God this weekend - she kept yelling Oh God! Oh God! Oh God! over and over Saturday morning after we woke up... it was not quite God's will - well, you understand what I mean right?


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> yes, i do indeed need help...need help on deciding what i want for lunch today



Crow?


----------



## whome20603

How about we all just agree to disagree? :shrug:

Though I must say it is funny reading the rantings in this thread...vehicle of god, you're a tool


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> yes, i do indeed need help...need help on deciding what i want for lunch today



You're so witty. How about some humble pie.


----------



## thatcat22

camily said:


> Crow?



nah...too chewy for my taste


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Huh - interesting...  Sux2b44 saw God this weekend - she kept yelling Oh God! Oh God! Oh God! over and over Saturday morning after we woke up... it was not quite God's will - well, you understand what I mean right?



Her siggy says differently.


----------



## GWguy

clevalley said:


> Huh - interesting...  Sux2b44 saw God this weekend - she kept yelling Oh God! Oh God! Oh God! over and over Saturday morning after we woke up... it was not quite God's will - well, you understand what I mean right?


Who's name was she screaming BEFORE she woke up ??


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> nah...too chewy for my taste



I have another suggestion but it will show up like this #####.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> yes, i do indeed need help...need help on deciding what i want for lunch today




im havn a tuna sammich.  just like the bible said about the fishing!!


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> You're so witty. How about some humble pie.



you changed your picture...now you are def. holy:


----------



## clevalley

GWguy said:


> Who's name was she screaming BEFORE she woke up ??





Somehow - I knew this would backfire


----------



## sockgirl77

clevalley said:


> Huh - interesting...  Sux2b44 saw God this weekend - she kept yelling Oh God! Oh God! Oh God! over and over Saturday morning after we woke up... it was not quite God's will - well, you understand what I mean right?



Yeah, you're proud of yourself for banging the hell out of her.


----------



## itsbob

thatcat22 said:


> yes, i do indeed need help...need help on deciding what i want for lunch today



A piece of bread and some wine perhaps?


----------



## camily

GWguy said:


> Who's name was she screaming BEFORE she woke up ??



:rimshot:


----------



## thatcat22

camily said:


> I have another suggestion but it will show up like this #####.



aww honey thats you...you like to be on your knees


----------



## toppick08

GWguy said:


> Who's name was she screaming BEFORE she woke up ??


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> How about we all just agree to disagree? :shrug:
> 
> Though I must say it is funny reading the rantings in this thread...vehicle of god, you're a tool



When is Vegas?!


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> aww honey thats you...you like to be on your knees


Not just her knees... that's where it STARTS, don't you read?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> im havn a tuna sammich.  just like the bible said about the fishing!!



Jesus will make you a fisher of men.


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> im havn a tuna sammich.  just like the bible said about the fishing!!



"Tuna, tuna, tuna fish, is a really tastey dish."
Greaseman


----------



## thatcat22

itsbob said:


> A piece of bread and some wine perhaps?



no thanks...wine gives me the runs


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> you changed your picture...now you are def. holy:


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> aww honey thats you...you like to be on your knees



Do I know you?


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> Not just her knees... that's where it STARTS, don't you read?



so she is a full-blown whore?


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> so she is a full-blown whore?


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> so she is a full-blown whore?


 

Yes... she's a whore, and I'm a whore and so on, and so on, and so on.


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah, you're proud of yourself for banging the hell out of her.



:snort:

Every now and then, a dog has his day 

But she kept yelling War's name?  What's up with that??


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> so she is a *full-blown* whore?



Pardon the pun right?


----------



## thatcat22

thank you for clearing that matter up


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> so she is a full-blown whore?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> thank you for clearing that matter up



You really need to lighten up.


----------



## C6R_Mag

whome20603 said:


> How about we all just agree to disagree? :shrug:
> 
> Though I must say it is funny reading the rantings in this thread...vehicle of god, you're a tool




i suggested this 10 pages ago, but they won't let up till you admit they are right.


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> Yes... she's a whore, and I'm a whore and so on, and so on, and so on.



I'm a whore,
She's a whore,
Wouldn't you like to be a whore too?


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> :snort:
> 
> Every now and then, a dog has his day
> 
> But she kept yelling toppick08's name?  What's up with that??



:fixed:




BTW.she's buying a new Acura..


----------



## thatcat22

i will when you cast your holy light on me.....


----------



## Suz

toppick08 said:


> so are open containers.........:shrug:



Not with a county permit which tiki had/has.



clevalley said:


> It's illegal to race in street, but not stand in the middle of it to watch



If you want to put your life at risk go for it.  :recentcrashintoonlookers)


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> i will when you cast your holy light on me.....



Reply with quote is your friend.


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> I'm a whore,
> She's a whore,
> Wouldn't you like to be a whore too?


We can be whores for God!

We get on our knees and save sinners souls!


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> i will when you cast your holy light on me.....



Jezebel number 2.


----------



## thatcat22

camily said:


> Reply with quote is your friend.



why thank you....you are just full of helpfull hints...what would i ever do without someone to direct me in my life?


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Her siggy says differently.





I just read her siggy... guess she went to early morning Saturday Mass


----------



## toppick08

Suz said:


> *Not with a county permit which tiki had/has.*
> 
> If you want to put your life at risk go for it.  :recentcrashintoonlookers)



Hopefully, there will be no law at the first Supper Club.................


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Jezebel number 2.



Everyone give it up for the biggest hypocrite here!!!!! woooo hooo!


----------



## Radiant1

C6R_Mag said:


> i suggested this 10 pages ago, but they won't let up till you admit they are right.



Dear C6R_Mag and thatcat22:

Please close your toolboxes now.

Thank you kindly,
R1


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> i will when you cast your holy sword in me.....



:fixed:


----------



## thatcat22

thanks but no thanks


----------



## toppick08

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.she's buying a new Acura..



Bump...........C....


We both agreed on red.....


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> Everyone give it up for the biggest hypocrite here!!!!! woooo hooo!



I'm just keeping it real for you. Don't hate, accept Jesus today.


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> :fixed:


So THAT'S what it's all about!  I get it now!  thatcat wants to be blessed by the Reverend Slotted's holy rod!

Sheesh... should've said that 37 posts ago and saved us all a bunch of time.


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> :fixed:



so you like to put words in ppls mouths...probably something else too....


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> Bump...........C....
> 
> 
> We both agreed on red.....



'eff me sideway's... do I have to pay for it?


----------



## Lugnut

Nearly 400 posts and the clueless are still clueless.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> So THAT'S what it's all about!  I get it now!  thatcat wants to be blessed by the Reverend Slotted's holy rod!
> 
> Sheesh... should've said that 37 posts ago and saved us all a bunch of time.



Dont we all want that


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> 'eff me sideway's... do I have to pay for it?



Yes........


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> We can be whores for God!
> 
> We get on our knees and save sinners souls!



I'll start with you.


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Dont we all want that


Naw... I'd rather have you


----------



## Nanny Pam

Kain99 said:


> I think the Tiki is great!!! I can't help but giggle, at the over 40's who partake.  I just think it's funny.



Hey little Miss....you're gonna be over 40 some day!  But never fear...I'll be right beside you, drinking, and laughing my ass off too!  

Why?  Because that's what the over 40 croud does.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> so you like to put words in ppls mouths...probably something else too....



Dear thatcat22,

Let me know when you want stretch marks around the lips.

v/r,

clevalley


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Dear thatcat22,
> 
> Let me know when you want stretch marks around the lips.
> 
> v/r,
> 
> clevalley


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> Nearly 400 posts and the clueless are still clueless.



I want to give up. Sometimes the flesh is too carnal. Makes me just want to say that they can burn in hell for all I care.


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> Yes........



Make sure you get the RS - she likes sticks! 

Yes, pun intended -


----------



## Nanny Pam

thatcat22 said:


> so you like to put words in ppls mouths...probably something else too....



is that you, smooth??


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Naw... I'd rather have you





thanks


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> Hopefully, there will be no law at the first Supper Club.................



You guys going to the Danglin' Diner?









All you can eat under a buck.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> I want to give up. Sometimes the flesh is too carnal. Makes me just want to say that they can burn in hell for all I care.



I had to step away for a bit. My sides are hurting from laughing so hard.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Make sure you get the RS - she likes sticks!
> 
> Yes, pun intended -






Glad ya'll were spared from the bad weather........


----------



## camily

This thread is filling my inbox.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> You guys going to the Danglin' Diner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you can eat under a buck.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Radiant1 said:


> Dear C6R_Mag and thatcat22:
> 
> Please close your toolboxes now.
> 
> Thank you kindly,
> R1




dear radiant,

no.

and quit jumping on the bandwagon.

your welcome ever so kindly


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> I had to step away for a bit. My sides are hurting from laughing so hard.



I'm going to smoke.


----------



## clevalley

Lugnut said:


> I had to step away for a bit. My sides are hurting from laughing so hard.



I do as well 



toppick08 said:


> Glad ya'll were spared from the bad weather........



Went north this time - mostly tree's and limbs thank God!


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> dear radiant,
> 
> no.
> 
> and quit jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> your welcome ever so kindly



Who's "the bandwagon"?


----------



## Nanny Pam

slotted said:


> I want to give up. Sometimes the flesh is too carnal. Makes me just want to say that they can burn in hell for all I care.



Don't give up till you go down to NC and marry Jenn & Rick.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> I'm going to smoke.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Lugnut said:


> Nearly 400 posts and the clueless are still clueless.




clueless about what?  you and slotted are the ones that took this off topic.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> I do as well
> 
> 
> 
> Went north this time - mostly tree's and limbs *thank God![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Bible Thumper.........


----------



## sux2b44

chemommy25 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. If you didnt want to go then why listen to your scanners all night about what is going on down there. If you wanted to know so bad you should have just went. Instead of sitting around you should have went out and had a good time on the weekend instead of making fun of other people who were having a good time
> themselves.




Some of us are reasponsable adults who dont pawn our children off on others so they can go out and get their freak on.


----------



## camily

Nanny Pam said:


> Don't give up till you go down to NC and marry Jenn & Rick.



They still living in sin?


----------



## slotted

camily said:


>



I like to smoke occasionally still. It helps to remind me of all the people burning and helps me regain some compassion.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> clueless about what?  you and slotted are the ones that took this off topic.


They didn't take it off topic... they made it interesting to read and less whiney meaningless ranting of some pissy young punk.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I want to give up. Sometimes the flesh is too carnal. Makes me just want to say that they can burn in hell for all I care.




oh wow. for a man of god...you give up easily.  Jesus wouldn't.  your not worthy.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Who's "the bandwagon"?



Gonna' be my new MPD!


----------



## Nanny Pam

camily said:


> They still living in sin?



not as much since his back got bad.


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> Some of us are reasponsable adults who dont pawn our children off on others so they can go out and get their freak on.



I'll watch the 6'5" son for you. 
Just doin' my part.


----------



## thatcat22

sux2b44 said:


> Some of us are reasponsable adults who dont pawn our children off on others so they can go out and get their freak on.



reasponsable????? if you cant spell it you cant be it!


----------



## camily

Nanny Pam said:


> not as much since his back got bad.



How's his front?


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I'm going to smoke.



your going to smoke??  thats addiction and you sir are going to hell.


----------



## thatcat22

camily said:


> How's his front?[/QUOTE
> 
> someone needs to calm their thirty something horny self down


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> I like to smoke occasionally still. It helps to remind me of all the people burning and helps me regain some compassion.



Ah, so it for religious purposes. You're a rastafarian? I had no idea!


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> oh wow. for a man of god...you give up easily.  Jesus wouldn't.  your not worthy.



He said he WANTS to give up, He did not say he IS giving up.

Delivering the sword is sometimes difficult work but it is ALWAYS satisfying and well worth the effort in the end. 

Now, off to find my gatoraid...


----------



## Radiant1

C6R_Mag said:


> dear radiant,
> 
> no.
> 
> and quit jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> your welcome ever so kindly



I was rather embarrassed for you but by all means, please continue. 



camily said:


> Who's "the bandwagon"?







clevalley said:


> Gonna' be my new MPD!


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> camily said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's his front?[/QUOTE
> 
> someone needs to calm their thirty something horny self down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an offer?
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> reasponsable????? if you *cant* spell it you cant be it!



You forgot the '


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> They didn't take it off topic... they made it interesting to read and less whiney meaningless ranting of some pissy young punk.




pissy young punk. haha!!!  make yourself informed...your only 9 months older than me.


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> You forgot the '



You forgot the ".".


----------



## clevalley

Lugnut said:


> Delivering the sword is sometimes difficult work but it is ALWAYS satisfying and well worth the effort in the end.



It is VERY difficult if you are "delivering the sword" and smoking at the same time - either the ashtray is going to fall off her azz or ashes will get in their eyes.

Either way is a biatch...


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> You forgot the ".".





touche'


----------



## sunflower

Here have a


----------



## warneckutz

Lugnut said:


> Now, off to find my gatoraid...



G2 or the original?


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> pissy young punk. haha!!!  make yourself informed...your only 9 months older than me.


While it may be true that I am only 9 months older than you, the fact remains that I did not start some thread calling out people listening to their scanner while I went out and got my drink on at the Tiki Bar on Friday night.

Therefore, I stand by my original statement of "pissy young punk".


----------



## Nanny Pam

camily said:


> How's his front?



ask Jenn :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> G2 or the original?



Orange or Red.........


----------



## thatcat22

it takes all kinds...thanks for entering this discussion today everyone....we now know that we have hypocrites, whores, and pissy young punks among us...


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> G2 or the original?



I gotta have the G2...regular makes me fat....

Did you say you were going to Vegas?


This thread is like a reunion tour.....it should have stopped while it was ahead.


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> Orange or Red.........



Red G2 is nasty....there is a case of it in my garage that's been sitting there for two months...feel free


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> it takes all kinds...thanks for entering this discussion today everyone....we now know that we have hypocrites, whores, and pissy young punks among us...



hypocrites and whores and punks...Oh my!


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> it takes all kinds...thanks for entering this discussion today everyone....we now know that we have hypocrites, whores, and pissy young punks among us...



Another day in the life of SOMD.com


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> Another day in the life of SOMD.com



True dat.


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> Red G2 is nasty....there is a case of it in my garage that's been sitting there for two months...feel free



I was talking about the original.........but I ain't picky.


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> I was talking about the original.........but I ain't picky.


 I heard that rumor about you....


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> your going to smoke??  thats addiction and you sir are going to hell.



I'm not addicted to it. And I'm forgiven anyway. How do you like that?


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> I gotta have the G2...regular makes me fat....
> 
> Did you say you were going to Vegas?
> 
> 
> This thread is like a reunion tour.....it should have stopped while it was ahead.



Whome is going to Vegas...

I like the Orange G2.


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> I was talking about the original.........but I ain't picky.



too many unnecessary calories in the original....


----------



## itsbob

thatcat22 said:


> it takes all kinds...thanks for entering this discussion today everyone....we now know that we have hypocrites, whores, and pissy young punks among us...



There is still hope for you, remember all is not lost.

When you see you are at the bottom, when life and the world are at it's darkest, the light will show you the way.

Kneel down before the sword of righteousness, and prepare to be enlightened.  Open yourself up, and prepare to receive the holy sceptre.


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> Whome is going to Vegas...
> 
> I like the Orange G2.



ah.....we're going for Halloween....too far away...

Orange G2


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> I'm not addicted to it. And I'm forgiven anyway. How do you like that?




hahaha..forgiven...god only forgives you for being a f-up..best one yet


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I'm not addicted to it. And I'm forgiven anyway. How do you like that?




forgiven?  you still delve in sin and you remain forgivin?  and yes, you are addicted, otherwise your body would not feel the urge to have a smoke.


----------



## C6R_Mag

itsbob said:


> There is still hope for you, remember all is not lost.
> 
> When you see you are at the bottom, when life and the world are at it's darkest, the light will show you the way.
> 
> Kneel down before the sword of righteousness, and prepare to be enlightened.  Open yourself up, and prepare to receive the holy sceptre.



another C&P'er. i knew you were recruited here.


----------



## toppick08

C6R_Mag said:


> forgiven?  you still delve in sin and you remain forgivin?  and yes, you are addicted, otherwise your body would not feel the urge to have a smoke.



.Did you take the buyout..........??


----------



## itsbob

C6R_Mag said:


> forgiven?  you still delve in sin and you remain forgivin?  and yes, you are addicted, otherwise your body would not feel the urge to have a smoke.



Ours is a just God, a humane God, we are imperfect in our mortal bodies.  

God forgives most transgressions as we are weak to temptation, and the wickedness of this earth.

Ask for forgiveness and you shall receive.


----------



## slotted

itsbob said:


> Ours is a just God, a humane God, we are imperfect in our mortal bodies.
> 
> God forgives most transgressions as we are weak to temptation, and the wickedness of this earth.
> 
> Ask for forgiveness and you shall receive.



Amen brother.


----------



## C6R_Mag

itsbob said:


> Ours is a just God, a humane God, we are imperfect in our mortal bodies.
> 
> God forgives most transgressions as we are weak to temptation, and the wickedness of this earth.
> 
> Ask for forgiveness and you shall receive.



well thank you! i only wish you told this to slotted at the beginning and you would have saved 40 some pages of him preaching to everyone!!


----------



## sux2b44

toppick08 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.she's buying a new Acura..




You dog!!!!!  I keel you!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Is it bad that I went to Tiki and made fun of people?


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> well thank you! i only wish you told this to slotted at the beginning and you would have saved 40 some pages of him preaching to everyone!!


Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut were not just preaching!  They were trying to save souls and start sword fights!  Did you miss the entire thread?


----------



## toppick08

sux2b44 said:


> You dog!!!!!  I keel you!!!







It'll be ok.........


----------



## C6R_Mag

Chasey_Lane said:


> Is it bad that I went to Tiki and made fun of people?



not at all chasey. lol. i was there doing the same, but apparently i sinned and im an alcholic and a pissy young punk for being there.


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> so you like to put words in ppls mouths...probably something else too....




grmmgemsnt tinreivceana (talkingwithmouthfull)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

C6R_Mag said:


> not at all chasey. lol. i was there doing the same, but apparently i sinned and im an alcholic and a pissy young punk for being there.



I was sober.  Nothing but water and Diet Cokes for me.


----------



## GMansGirl

Holy Cow nuff's enuff already


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> Reverend Slotted and Brother Lugnut were not just preaching!  They were trying to save souls and start sword fights!  Did you miss the entire thread?



we have just coined a new term here on the world wide web

*"E-Saving"*


i call all copyrights!!!


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> reasponsable????? if you cant spell it you cant be it!



ha ha - responsible!!!!! BIATCH!!!


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> not at all chasey. lol. i was there doing the same, but apparently i sinned and im an alcholic and a pissy young punk for being there.


You misunderstand me, unless you're Thatcat22 as well...

You did not start the thread, therefore you weren't the pissy young punk until you made yourself one...


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> grmmgemsnt tinreivceana (talkingwithmouthfull)



So that explains why clevalley has been so quiet.


----------



## slotted

Chasey_Lane said:


> Is it bad that I went to Tiki and made fun of people?



I heard you were there.


----------



## itsbob

C6R_Mag said:


> another C&P'er. i knew you were recruited here.



Recruited no.. I come here with an old worn and tattered sword.




I come for honing, shining and to rejoin the battle with my brothers in the battle for peoples souls.


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> Whome is going to Vegas...
> 
> I like the Orange G2.



I like the purple and the blue!!!!


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:


> I was sober.  Nothing but water and Diet Cokes for me.



Pregnant?


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> ha ha - responsible!!!!! BIATCH!!!



in case you weren't along for the entire thread....thatcat was quoting someone elses mis-spelling.  

thanks for contributing though!


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> I like the purple and the blue!!!!



Are we still talking about G2?


----------



## kris31280

itsbob said:


> Recruited no.. I come here with an old worn and tattered sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come for honing, shining and to rejoin the battle with my brothers in the battle for peoples souls.


 Worn and tattered sword 

OMG the visual on that in my head....


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> You misunderstand me, unless you're Thatcat22 as well...
> 
> You did not start the thread, therefore you weren't the pissy young punk until you made yourself one...



YAY THATS ME! I'M THE PISSY YOUNG PUNK...I PREFER TO BE A PISSY YOUNG LADY THOUGH


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Are we still talking about G2?


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> How's his front?




No bulge - no indulge!!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> Are we still talking about G2?



It's a little bit of everything in this thread...

This weather sucks... I know we need the rain but I don't feel like mowing the lawn in the next few days.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> YAY THATS ME! I'M THE PISSY YOUNG PUNK...I PREFER TO BE A PISSY YOUNG LADY THOUGH



God Bless You.........There's Power In The Blood........


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> YAY THATS ME! I'M THE PISSY YOUNG PUNK...I PREFER TO BE A PISSY YOUNG LADY THOUGH



1st Kings 14:10  	 Therefore, behold, I will bring evil upon the house of Jeroboam, and will cut off from Jeroboam him that pisseth against the wall, [and] him that is shut up and left in Israel, and will take away the remnant of the house of Jeroboam, as a man taketh away dung, till it be all gone.


----------



## C6R_Mag

lets talk about hotdogs in man-n-cheese.  YUMMY!!!


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> YAY THATS ME! I'M THE PISSY YOUNG PUNK...I PREFER TO BE A PISSY YOUNG LADY THOUGH


Ladies can be punks....


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> It's a little bit of everything in this thread...
> 
> This weather sucks... I know we need the rain but *I don't feel like mowing the lawn in the next few days.*


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> God Bless You.........There's Power In The Blood........



What a great old hymn.


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> I'll watch the 6'5" son for you.
> Just doin' my part.




Gotta talk to his babies momma about that one.


----------



## thatcat22

hot dogs are yummy in mac and cheese..also in eggs


----------



## kris31280

itsbob said:


> I carry a Claymore. it's harder than most
> 
> to keep in pristine type state, and few are up to the task.
> 
> When your heart is heavy, you carry a bigger burden than most.


Love a man with a well made sword....


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> What a great old hymn.






He Arose is good too.......


----------



## warneckutz

C6R_Mag said:


> lets talk about hotdogs in *man-n-cheese*.  YUMMY!!!





Not sure where you get your groceries...


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> Some of us are reasponsable adults who dont pawn our children off on others so they can go out and get their freak on.





thatcat22 said:


> reasponsable????? if you cant spell it you cant be it!





sux2b44 said:


> ha ha - responsible!!!!! BIATCH!!!





C6R_Mag said:


> in case you weren't along for the entire thread....thatcat was quoting someone elses mis-spelling.
> 
> thanks for contributing though!


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> It's a little bit of everything in this thread...
> 
> This weather sucks... I know we need the rain but I don't feel like mowing the lawn in the next few days.



I heard that.....when it finally gets nice again i want to go to Tiki, not spend my evening mowing...


----------



## C6R_Mag

ye that judges, now shall be judged..

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/12965431 

hey..this preaching stuff is fun!


----------



## sunflower

thatcat22 said:


> it takes all kinds...thanks for entering this discussion today everyone....we now know that we have hypocrites, whores, and pissy young punks among us...


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> in case you weren't along for the entire thread....thatcat was quoting someone elses mis-spelling.
> 
> thanks for contributing though!



It was my spelling she was correcting - thanks for playing the game!!!  Please return to your seat.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> ye that judges, now shall be judged..
> 
> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/12965431
> 
> hey..this preaching stuff is fun!



omg


----------



## slotted

toppick08 said:


> He Arose is good too.......



One of my favorites. 

Walking in sunlight all of my journey,
Over the mountains, through the deep vale;
Jesus has said, I’ll never forsake thee—
Promise divine that never can fail.

    * Refrain:
      Heavenly sunlight! Heavenly sunlight!
      Flooding my soul with glory divine;
      Hallelujah! I am rejoicing,
      Singing His praises, Jesus is mine!


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> lets talk about hotdogs in *man-n-cheese*.  YUMMY!!!



To each his own. Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> ye that judges, now shall be judged..
> 
> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/12965431
> 
> hey..this preaching stuff is fun!



You did some real detective work digging that up.


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> It was my spelling she was correcting - thanks for playing the game!!!  Please return to your seat.



lol. no prob.  anyone know the point system we are using here??


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> To each his own. Judge not, lest ye be judged.



We're all going to be judged, so we're able to judge others. Either you're in the book of life or you're not.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:


> Pregnant?


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> lol. no prob.  anyone know the point system we are using here??



Yes, the point system is simply pointing an laughing.
We're getting lots of points today.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> You did some real detective work digging that up.



nah. it's in her profile.


----------



## itsbob

C6R_Mag said:


> man-n-cheese.  YUMMY!!!



It's not THAT old, worn or tattered..


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> nah. it's in her profile.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> nah. it's in her profile.


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Not sure where you get your groceries...


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> We're all going to be judged, so we're able to judge others. Either you're in the book of life or you're not.



so God bestowed upon you the power to be an a$$hole and judge all?? awesome job


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> We're all going to be judged, so we're able to judge others. Either you're in the book of life or you're not.




book of life is written by me. not by someone else.  the bible is good moral fabric, but to each his own for interpretation.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> so God bestowed upon you the power to be an a$$hole and judge all?? awesome job



I guess he did. We all have our gifts.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


>



He giveth and he taketh away, huh?


----------



## bcp

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE. It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame. It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.


 Who criticized them for going?

 I think it would have been a blast, but there is just no way Im driving over an hour to or from a bar.


----------



## itsbob

thatcat22 said:


> so God bestowed upon you the power to be an a$$hole and judge all?? awesome job



Some burdens are heavy, but in faith He does not give us more than we can bear.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> I guess he did. We all have our gifts.



I thought I had the gift of only needing to shake it once, but I still managed to dribble on my shorts


----------



## MJ

thatcat22 said:


> so God bestowed upon you the power to be an a$$hole and judge all?? awesome job



It's the blue stunnas that let him get away with it.


----------



## Mojo

Hatred ever kills, love never dies; such is the vast difference between the two. 
What is obtained by love is retained for all time. What is obtained by hatred proves 
a burden in reality for it increases hatred.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I guess he did. We all have our gifts.



now this lunatic is saying he is touched by god with special powers??? lol


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> book of life is written by me. not by someone else.  the bible is good moral fabric, but to each his own for interpretation.



You have to let scripture interpret scripture. 

It's like you have rocks in your head. 
Proverbs 3:5 	 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and *lean not unto thine own understanding.*

1st Corinthians 13:12  	 For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.


----------



## itsbob

Mojo said:


> I thought I had the gift of only needing to shake it once, but I still managed to dribble on my shorts



that's what you get for bringing a Swiss Army Knife to a Sword Fight!!


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I thought I had the gift of only needing to shake it once, but I still managed to dribble on my shorts


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> that's what you get for bringing a butter knife to a Sword Fight!!



:fixed:


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> You have to let scripture interpret scripture.
> 
> It's like you have rocks in your head.
> Proverbs 3:5 	 Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and *lean not unto thine own understanding.*
> 
> 1st Corinthians 13:12  	 For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.




i even admit that your half right and your still not happy.  what a joke


----------



## slotted

MJ said:


> It's the blue stunnas that let him get away with it.


----------



## itsbob

C6R_Mag said:


> now this lunatic is saying he is touched by god with speacial powers??? lol



Those that accept Him, are all touched.


We are all blessed with special talents, gifts and powers, but faith is what releases them.


----------



## thatcat22

he's got a couple screws lose and believes he is the chosen one...Hey Everyone...GOD is in SOMD. repent now!


----------



## Mojo

itsbob said:


> that's what you get for bringing a Swiss Army Knife to a Sword Fight!!



I was going to say I've never had any complaints, but I'm still a virgin


----------



## Mojo

thatcat22 said:


> he's got a couple screws lose and believes he is the chosen one...Hey Everyone...GOD is in SOMD. repent now!



It may be long before the law of love will be recognized
in international affairs. The machinery's of government
stand between and hide the hearts of one people 
from those of another.


----------



## kris31280

MJ said:


> It's the *ELECTRIC* blue stunnas that let him get away with it.



:fixed:


----------



## Lugnut

Holy retards batman!!!


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> he's got a couple screws lose and believes he is the chosen one...Hey Everyone...GOD is in SOMD. repent now!



I'm not God. I only strive everyday to be like Him.


----------



## itsbob

Mojo said:


> I was going to say I've never had any complaints, but I'm still a virgin



Well, at least she probably still is..


----------



## Mojo

Lugnut said:


> Holy retards batman!!!


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> he's got a couple screws lose and believes he is the chosen one...Hey Everyone...GOD is in SOMD. repent now!


He bled like Christ on the cross...


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> He bled like Christ on the cross...



OMG


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> He bled like Christ on the cross...


----------



## itsbob

thatcat22 said:


> he's got a couple screws lose and believes he is the chosen one...Hey Everyone...GOD is in SOMD. repent now!



God is everywhere, at all times.. 

He is in Everyone

 He IS everyone.

You just have to believe.


----------



## jwwb2000

I missed it all   I was working both Friday nite and all day on Satuday.


----------



## lovinmaryland

slotted said:


> I'm not God. I only strive everyday to be like Him.



I dont think God would approve of stealing


----------



## sux2b44

Mojo said:


> Hatred ever kills, love never dies; such is the vast difference between the two.
> What is obtained by love is retained for all time. What is obtained by hatred proves a burden in reality for it increases hatred.



Now I am scared.  Mojo reciting scripture???   

PS CL had to actually get some work done.  I am sure he will return after his nap.


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> He bled like Christ on the cross...




kris, have a i mentioned..





oh wait. i did.

carry-on.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> He bled like Christ on the cross...


----------



## nachomama

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont think God would approve of stealing



He stole your heart too, huh.  :swoon:


----------



## toppick08

Buelah land.......


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> He bled like Christ on the cross...


----------



## C6R_Mag

wow. we have some dedicated people here!!!


----------



## Mojo

sux2b44 said:


> Now I am scared.  Mojo reciting scripture???
> 
> PS CL had to actually get some work done.  I am sure he will return after his nap.



You assist an evil system most effectively by obeying its orders and decrees. 
An evil system never deserves such allegiance.
Allegiance to it means partaking of the evil.
A good person will resist an evil system with his or her whole soul.


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


>



One bled from the hands, one bled from the nose...but they both bled through a hole.  Same diff. :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> kris, have a i mentioned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait. i did.
> 
> carry-on.



Wow... if you thought THAT comment was brown nosing...


----------



## sockgirl77

Good Lord. This thread has grown 20 pages since I last checked in an hour ago. Someone care to recap for me or am I gonna have to go back and read?


----------



## sux2b44

Mojo said:


> You assist an evil system most effectively by obeying its orders and decrees.
> An evil system never deserves such allegiance.
> *Allegiance to it means partaking of the evil*.
> A good person will resist an evil system with his or her whole soul.



Can i partake in your evil?????


----------



## thatcat22

my simple post about the tiki bar has turned into a holy war by a bunch of bible beating hypocrites who try to 'save' everyone else because their lives are so f'd up that they can't even fix themselves.  It is absolutley pitiful.


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> One bled from the hands, one bled from the nose...but they both bled through a hole.  Same diff. :shrug:



Just because you bleed out of holes doesn't make you holy. Women.


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> Good Lord. This thread has grown 20 pages since I last checked in an hour ago. Someone care to recap for me or am I gonna have to go back and read?



I'm still fat


----------



## Beetlejuice

thatcat22 said:


> my simple post about the tiki bar has turned into a holy war by a bunch of bible beating hypocrites who try to 'save' everyone else because their lives are so f'd up that they can't even fix themselves.  It is absolutley pitiful.



You are so ANNOYING!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> I'm still fat


----------



## thatcat22

and you would be.....


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> Wow... if you thought THAT comment was brown nosing...




idk . ive lost incite on this entire thread.


----------



## Beetlejuice

slotted said:


> Just because you bleed out of holes doesn't make you holy. Women.



Anything that bleeds one week out of every month and still lives is pretty impressive.


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> I'm still fat



Reverend Slotted has taken charge of the thread.  Mojo just entered with his scripture and War is only here to pick up womens.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Good Lord. This thread has grown 20 pages since I last checked in an hour ago. Someone care to recap for me or am I gonna have to go back and read?


I'm still desperate for attention, but I finally got a response to a clever and witty comment.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> idk . ive lost *incite* on this entire thread.



Please don't start a riot in here.


----------



## slotted

NikkoBlues said:


> I just woke up. Is this thread worth reading? Or should I not bother and just go work on unpacking my house?



You don't need to read it. You were a good girl and didn't attend Tiki this weekend.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> You don't need to read it. You were a good girl and didn't attend Tiki this weekend.



If you did attend tiki you are going straight to hell...do not pass go and collect your 200 buckaroos!


----------



## slotted

NikkoBlues said:


> I just woke up. Is this thread worth reading? Or should I not bother and just go work on unpacking my house?



Can you find me a new Jesus avatar that doesn't look like he partook at Tiki?


----------



## nachomama

sux2b44 said:


> Reverend Slotted has taken charge of the thread.  Mojo just entered with his scripture and War is only here to pick up womens.



War likes womens?    I thought he only liked himself.  



































j/k shimmerstinkle.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> If you did attend tiki you are going straight to hell...do not pass go and collect your 200 buckaroos!


Wrong again.
I was at Tiki passing out religious tracks.


----------



## Beetlejuice

“The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother’s keeper and the finder of lost children.  And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers.  And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you.”


----------



## thatcat22

NikkoBlues said:


> I forgot I don't like to spend my weekends getting pants pooping drunk.



wow i wish i got that drunk....woulda been a site to see


----------



## slotted

Beetlejuice said:


> “The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother’s keeper and the finder of lost children.  And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers.  And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you.”



Good try Beetlejuice. I kind of like the Boondock saints too.


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> If you did attend tiki you are going straight to hell...do not pass go and collect your 200 buckaroos!


I've been annointed with the blood of the Chosen One, so I don't get to go to hell, pass go, nor collect $200


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Wrong again.
> I was at Tiki passing out religious tracks.



ahh it all makes sense now....you are one of those....yet again...can't fix your own screwed up self...so now you have to diminish the lives of others by telling them they are going to hell for partaking in a social activity....that yes....oh god...involves the consumption of alcohol!


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Wrong again.
> I was at Tiki passing out religious tracks.




oh yeah, i got one of your funky tracks!  has a good beat, but im not digging the lyrics.


----------



## Beetlejuice

slotted said:


> Good try Beetlejuice. I kind of like the Boondock saints too.



Pulp Fiction


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> ahh it all makes sense now....you are one of those....yet again...can't fix your own screwed up self...so now you have to diminish the lives of others by telling them they are going to hell for partaking in a social actitivy....that yes....oh god...involves the consumption of alcohol!



Once again, your problem is with the big guy upstairs and not me. 
Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> ahh it all makes sense now....you are one of those....yet again...can't fix your own screwed up self...so now you have to diminish the lives of others by telling them they are going to hell for partaking in a social actitivy....that yes....oh god...involves the consumption of alcohol!



Alcohol is better than that dreaded tobacco........


----------



## thatcat22

toppick08 said:


> Alcohol is better than that dreaded tobacco........



amen!


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Once again, your problem is with the big guy upstairs and not me.
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.



psycho...do you have your own brain?


----------



## C6R_Mag

toppick08 said:


> Alcohol is better than that dreaded tobacco........



sidebar:  see the smoking ban survey!!


----------



## thurley42

does anyone know the record for # of posts in a meaningless thread?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> psycho...do you have your own brain?



I battle the flesh everyday.


----------



## This_person

slotted said:


> Can you find me a new Jesus avatar that doesn't look like he partook at Tiki?


Yep


----------



## sux2b44

slotted said:


> Once again, your problem is with the big guy upstairs and not me.
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.



All we need now is Mainman and War adding in to the scripture and I will


----------



## slotted

slotted said:


> I battle the flesh everyday.


----------



## kris31280

sux2b44 said:


> All we need now is Mainman and War adding in to the scripture and I will
> from



:fixed:


----------



## C6R_Mag

i have an overwieght kitty. is he going to hell for gluttony??


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> I battle the flesh everyday.



theres a diet for that to ward away those pesky unwanted pounds


----------



## toppick08

Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life.
James, 1. 12


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> i have an overwieght kitty. is he going to hell for gluttony??



Animals don't have souls.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I battle the flesh everyday.




haha. you didnt think that one out. i won't even comment.


----------



## bcp

C6R_Mag said:


> i have an overwieght kitty. is he going to hell for gluttony??


what good would heaven be without pussy?


 Now that I cant get red


----------



## CandaceMM

Wow ... 59 pages of crap.


People are *BITTER* on Monday mornings.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Animals don't have souls.



whoa whoa whoa! they are gods creatures!!!! fluffy and nunu are in heaven! how dare u!


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> I'm still desperate for attention, but I finally got a response to a clever and witty comment.



I'm a whore.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Once again, your problem is with the big guy upstairs and not me.
> Mark 16:15  	 And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.



what does this mean then?????????


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> whoa whoa whoa! they are gods creatures!!!! fluffy and nunu are in heaven! how dare u!



Sorry, it's just the truth.


----------



## warneckutz

sux2b44 said:


> All we need now is Mainman and War adding in to the scripture and I will



Rather than take a chance by pissing off the man upstairs by quoting, I can try to spit some mad lyrics, yo! (I'm not good at that either...)


----------



## nachomama

CandaceMM said:


> Wow ... 59 pages of crap.
> 
> 
> People are *BITTER* on Monday mornings.




Wow.  And to think you read all of it.


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> ahh it all makes sense now....you are one of those....yet again...can't fix your own screwed up self...so now you have to diminish the lives of others by telling them they are going to hell for partaking in a social activity....that yes....oh god...involves the consumption of alcohol!



You really are dense.


----------



## Beetlejuice

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## C6R_Mag

bcp said:


> what good would heaven be without pussy?
> 
> 
> Now that I cant get red



haha!


----------



## lovinmaryland

nachomama said:


> He stole your heart too, huh.  :swoon:



No... diaper bag


----------



## toppick08

If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion is vain.
James, 1. 26 
Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world.
James, 1. 27


----------



## CandaceMM

nachomama said:


> Wow.  And to think you read all of it.





No ... I read the first 5 pages and realized that it was crap - and assumed that the remainder of the pages were crap as well.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 45465


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> psycho...do you have your own brain?



Yes, he keeps it in a jar next to his bed.


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> idk . ive lost incite on this entire thread.




My insight into your posts is this... This thread has provoked you into a fit of  window licking. 

Try not to stab yourself in the chest with an ice cream cone the next time somebody asks "Who's a happy boy??"

Re-re's, got to love'em!!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> what does this mean then?????????



It means that I'm supposed to share the good news with everyone. Not an animal. That'd look pretty silly talking to a horse trying to explain the scripture.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Sorry, it's just the truth.



where in the bible does it have the spreadsheet of what has souls and what doesn't?  

if that's the case, i guess it's ok that people are destroying the planet and the animals are just getting in the way.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> where in the bible does it have the spreadsheet of what has souls and what doesn't?
> 
> if that's the case, i guess it's ok that people are destroying the planet and the animals are just getting in the way.



The Bible tells about the destruction of the earth. It's coming. We're just helping out.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> It means that I'm supposed to share the good news with everyone. Not an animal. That'd look pretty silly talking to a horse trying to explain the scripture.



i agree, but the scripture is to interpret scripture.  creature sounds pretty cut and dry.


----------



## slotted

NikkoBlues said:


> You even battle the flesh while you're sleeping.



:snort:


----------



## bcp

slotted said:


> It means that I'm supposed to share the good news with everyone. Not an animal. That'd look pretty silly talking to a horse trying to explain the scripture.


so,
 you never watched Mr Ed?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> i agree, but the scripture is to interpret scripture.  creature sounds pretty cut and dry.



You can't possibly understand it if you aren't born again. 

1st Corinthians 2:14  	 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know [them], because they are spiritually discerned.


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> Yes, he keeps it in a jar next to his bed.



Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

C - - - /    / Em - - - /    /  x4  //

Eleanor Rigby picks up the rice in the church
Where a wedding has been - lives in a dream
Waits at the window wearing the face that she keeps
In a jar by the door - who is it for?

Em - - - /    /    / C - - - / - - Em - /  x5  //

 C:	All the lonely people, where do they all come from
All the lonely people, where do they all belong

Em7 - - - / Em6 - - - / C - - - / Em - - - /  x4  //

Father McKenzie writing the words of a sermon
That no one will hear - no one comes near
Look at him working, darning his socks in the night
When there's nobody there - what does he care?

 C:	All the lonely people, where do they all come from
All the lonely people, where do they all belong

 I:	Ah, look at all the lonely people
Ah, look at all the lonely people

Eleanor Rigby died in the church and was buried
Along with her name - nobody came
Father McKenzie wiping the dirt from his hands
As he walks from the grave - no one was saved

 C:	All the lonely people, where do they all come from
All the lonely people, where do they all belong


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> You can't possibly understand it if you aren't born again.
> 
> 1st Corinthians 2:14  	 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know [them], because they are spiritually discerned.


OMG... uncle, I say, uncle!

Point made, point proven!

You're  over here and I'm getting almost NO work done!


----------



## sux2b44

NikkoBlues said:


> You even battle the flesh while you're sleeping.



he sleeps with his hand on it - like they do in prison.


----------



## C6R_Mag

ihope god isn't on his E-machine reading this thread.  yes everyone, god is a mac guy


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> All we need now is Mainman and War adding in to the scripture and I will



:shrug:


----------



## thurley42

kris31280 said:


> OMG... uncle, I say, uncle!
> 
> Point made, point proven!
> 
> You're  over here and *I'm getting almost NO work done*!





Productivity is down today...that is fo sho!


----------



## C6R_Mag

man slotted, you have a very sturdy soapbox.  keep going my brother!!!


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> :shrug:



:


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> he sleeps with his hand on it - like they do in prison.



He beats it like it owes him money.


----------



## C6R_Mag

i'm gonna try like h-e-double hockey sticks to get this thread to 100 pages


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> :shrug:


----------



## camily

warneckutz said:


>



Sawry.


----------



## camily

Everyones off generating church signs aren't they?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> man slotted, you have a very sturdy soapbox.  keep going my brother!!!



We should really sit down and talk. i apologize for calling you a tool, i let the flesh get to me.


----------



## C6R_Mag

camily said:


> Everyones off generating church signs aren't they?



lol. i think so.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> We should really sit down and talk. i apologize for calling you a tool, i let the flesh get to me.



obvi!!!! thats a big probs!


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> Everyones off generating church signs aren't they?



Ever watch LiL Bush?  They have some pretty awesome signs inf ront of the school.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> obvi!!!! thats a big probs!



Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> We should really sit down and talk. i apologize for calling you a tool, i let the flesh get to me.


Suddenly I am reminded of a song lyric:
"I am consumed by the flesh haunting me, I know temptation tempts the empty."


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Get your head out of your ass.



whoa whoa...the flesh is getting to you too much....potty mouth...tisk tisk


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> We should really sit down and talk. i apologize for calling you a tool, i let the flesh get to me.



nah. we have to reason to talk.  ive sat down church heads before i went overseas to the desert and and he made it plain and clear to me that religion is personal choice and you choose what you think gets you to the next life best.  i believe being a good person in one's day-to-day lives should be simple enough. as long as i hold that to my heart god will excpept it.  

you have your way and i have mine.

you just don't like the fact that everyone won't agree that your way is the best.

no need to apologize. its the internet and i hope noone takes any of this crap personal.  for the most part this is all a good laugh!!!


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> Get your head out of your ass.



Turbo-boost.........


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> whoa whoa...the flesh is getting to you too much....potty mouth...tisk tisk



No, in this case I think Jesus would tell you the same thing.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> No, in this case I think Jesus would tell you the same thing.



jesus telling me to get my head of my ass??? really? does he eat with that mouth?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> nah. we have to reason to talk.  ive sat down church heads before i went overseas to the desert and and he made it plain and clear to me that religion is personal choice and you choose what you think gets you to the next life best.  i believe being a good person in one's day-to-day lives should be simple enough. as long as i hold that to my heart god will excpept it.
> 
> you have your way and i have mine.
> 
> you just don't like the fact that everyone won't agree that your way is the best.
> 
> no need to apologize. its the internet and i hope noone takes any of this crap personal.  for the most part this is all a good laugh!!!



 You're going to take some church heads word over God's?


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> Sawry.



S'ok...


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> jesus telling me to get my head of my ass??? really? does he eat with that mouth?



You don't need to eat in heaven silly.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> You're going to take some church heads word over God's?



nope actually he is going to take your word since you are all high and mighty and look down on the fleshies!


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


>





camily said:


> Everyones off generating church signs aren't they?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> nope actually he is going to take your word since you are all high and mighty and look down on the fleshies!



That's why i posted God's word for him.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> That's why i posted God's word for him.



man, you must have really f'd up in life. ex-druggie? pimp? alcoholic? born agains are the worst...i really wonder what you did


----------



## toppick08

nachomama said:


>



Post of the Day..........


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> You're going to take some church heads word over God's?




you are an idiot. lol.  

ok ok ok ok..   here you go....

my soul has been saved!!!!  thank you sooo much slotted.  you are right and nothing anyone says will ever be true.  i will live in your sect as long as you tell me too.  your soo right and ive been soo wrong.  you are the flashlight in my cave.  you r the blanket to my chilly nites.  i love you and all you fight for with your giant sword!


----------



## lovinmaryland

slotted said:


> You don't need to eat in heaven silly.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> you are an idiot. lol.
> 
> ok ok ok ok..   here you go....
> 
> my soul has been saved!!!!  thank you sooo much slotted.  you are right and nothing anyone says will ever be true.  i will live in your sect as long as you tell me too.  your soo right and ive been soo wrong.  you are the flashlight in my cave.  you r the blanket to my chilly nites.  i love you and all you fight for with your giant sword!



You've seen his sword?


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> man, you must have really f'd up in life. ex-druggie? pimp? alcoholic? born agains are the worst...i really wonder what you did




born agains ARE the worst.  the fear for their soul the most so they try that much harder to save it.


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> man, you must have really f'd up in life. *ex-druggie? pimp? alcoholic?* born agains are the worst...i really wonder what you did



Why all the compliments now?


----------



## camily

nachomama said:


>



 I made a list!


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> You've seen his sword?



yeah. i was 10 years old when he pulled it out on me and now that im older he won't return my calls.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> yeah. i was 10 years old when he pulled it out on me and now that im older he won't return my calls.



typical


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> yeah. i was 10 years old when he pulled it out on me and now that im older he won't return my calls.



I feel ya'.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> you are an idiot. lol.
> 
> ok ok ok ok..   here you go....
> 
> my soul has been saved!!!!  thank you sooo much slotted.  you are right and nothing anyone says will ever be true.  i will live in your sect as long as you tell me too.  your soo right and ive been soo wrong.  you are the flashlight in my cave.  you r the blanket to my chilly nites.  i love you and all you fight for with your giant sword!



That's great news! 

Nothing sharpens steel like other steel. We should get together and beat our swords together to sharpen them up.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> yeah. i was 10 years old when he pulled it out on me and now that im older he won't return my calls.


That's cuz there's a LINE...


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Nothing sharpens steel like other steel. We should get together and beat our swords together to sharpen them up.



we have a sicko on our hands


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Nothing sharpens steel like other steel. We should get together and beat our swords together to sharpen them up.


----------



## Roberta

slotted said:


> Can you find me a new Jesus avatar that doesn't look like he partook at Tiki?



Looks drunk to me.....


----------



## Pete

dumbest tread ever


----------



## sux2b44

nachomama said:


>




nachomama -


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> That's cuz there's a LINE...



He really needs to get ho waiting. Or three way hoing.


----------



## sux2b44

slotted said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Nothing sharpens steel like other steel. We should get together and beat our swords together to sharpen them up.


----------



## camily

Pete said:


> dumbest tread ever



That's all you got? 
So disappointing.


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> He really needs to get ho waiting. Or three way hoing.


----------



## C6R_Mag

i hope you don't actually think we believe that you are like this slotted.

im sure everyone knows your just here to talk crap and try to get a rise out of people.

and most of us are just doing the same for fun.


maybe we can post on your thread...

http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/134242-happy-4-20-a.html


----------



## thatcat22

busted


----------



## C6R_Mag

nachomama said:


>




wow, we are taking this so much to heart we have dedicated our time to some photoshop work. lol


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> I made a list!



 Me too


----------



## thatcat22

slotted even signed up for the forums on 4-20! dedication


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> slotted even signed up for the forums on 4-20! dedication



haha. what a hippie stoner loser!


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Nothing sharpens steel like other steel. We should get together and smoke a blunt for jesus.



whoo hoo


----------



## toppick08

nachomama said:


>


----------



## C6R_Mag

he must be on another smoke break.

weed makes you smarter you know.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> whoo hoo



haha i knew it. he was trying to sell weed at the tiki bar...that's why he was there


----------



## camily

You guys are brilliant.


----------



## Nanny Pam

nachomama said:


>



  I love you, Nacho!


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> wow, we are taking this so much to heart we have dedicated our time to some photoshop work. lol



It's better than reading your mundane drivel.  :shrug:


----------



## kom526

nachomama said:


> I really don't care to read all 259 posts.  Would someone like to paraphrase or suggest the best posts to read?  TIA.



There's no shortcuts to salvation or this thread, so grab some bon bon's and a diet coke...


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> haha i knew it. he was trying to sell weed at the tiki bar...that's why he was there




itsbob, lugnut, khris, and slotted are all rippn hits off a bong right now.


----------



## thatcat22

kom526 said:


> There's no shortcuts to salvation or this thread, so grab some bon bon's and a diet coke...



or as in slotted's case...grab a bowl


----------



## C6R_Mag

nachomama said:


> It's better than reading your mundane drivel.  :shrug:



hey im applauding you!!  i saved the pic. thanks man.


----------



## nachomama

kom526 said:


> There's no shortcuts to salvation or this thread, so grab some bon bon's and a diet coke...




Can we make it a Pepsi?  

Oh, I'll stick with going to church.  I LOVE our new priest.  He's lots better than the old priest.  Well, not the old priest, cuz I really like him, but...you know what I mean.


----------



## sux2b44

nachomama said:


>



I got soda up my nose!!!!! LOL


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> I like to smoke occasionally still. It helps to remind me of all the people burning and helps me regain some compassion.





C6R_Mag said:


> he must be on another smoke break.
> 
> weed makes you smarter you know.



. Day late...............


----------



## C6R_Mag

i like Pepsi over Coca Cola


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> I got soda up my nose!!!!! LOL



Did you just say you had coke up your nose?


----------



## C6R_Mag

we r losing steam on our 100 pages.  never can count on a druggie.


----------



## thatcat22

actually barq's is the best...or code red mt. dew....or a big fat blunt


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> we r losing steam on our 100 pages.  never can count on a druggie.



praise the lord on that one!


----------



## thatcat22

i know where slotted went...he's sharpening his sword with his bf


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> Did you just say you had coke up your nose?



No nose!!!  I make too much money to waist it on weed.  (WINK)


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> praise the lord on that one!



why does the lord need constant praising?  does he have a low selfesteem?


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> itsbob, lugnut, khris, and slotted are all rippn hits off a bong right now.



:sigh: 


I do not partake of the herb. I lunched with a sinner and discussed plans for delivering the sword.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> itsbob, lugnut, khris, and slotted are all rippn hits off a bong right now.


I actually went to do some work... 

Whorin' for the lord, ya know.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> why does the lord need constant praising?  does he have a low selfesteem?



y yes he does...sorry i dont have a bible verse for this one...my cat is dilligently reading it over for her sermon tonight


----------



## Roberta

slotted said:


> You don't need to eat in heaven silly.



WHAT?No cream cheese begal? Thats it, I am not going!


----------



## C6R_Mag

C6R_Mag said:


> why does the lord need constant praising?  does he have a low selfesteem?



oops. i take back what i said. the lord may striketh me down.


----------



## toppick08

C6R_Mag said:


> i like Pepsi over Coca Cola


----------



## sux2b44

THATCAT22 has just responded to 3 of her own posts.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> man, you must have really f'd up in life. ex-druggie? pimp? alcoholic? born agains are the worst...i really wonder what you did



It's nothing I'm proud of, but I spent 3 years locked up on Riker's Island for vehicular manslaughter while I was knocking back some road soda's. But i still thank god everyday that he felt it was time to take that old lady home who was in the other car that I crashed into. I sat on that cold dark prison floor and asked Jesus into my heart then I wept. That's why the Tiki hits so close to home for me.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Lugnut said:


> :sigh:
> 
> 
> I do not partake of the herb. I lunched with a sinner and discussed plans for deliverying the sword.




lol.  there you go. you can put down the sword and relax now.


----------



## thatcat22

sux2b44 said:


> THATCAT22 has just responded to 3 of her own posts.



observant aren't we now?


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> It's nothing I'm proud of, but I spent 3 years locked up on Riker's Island for vehicular manslaughter while I was knocking back some road soda's. But i still thank god everyday that he felt it was time to take that old lady home who was in the other car that I crashed into. I sat on that cold dark prison floor and asked Jesus into my heart then I wept. That's why the Tiki hits so close to home for me.



I KNEW IT. your problem not mine.  found jesus a lil too late


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> he must be on another smoke break.
> 
> weed makes you smarter you know.



I was out getting lunch. It's only AFTER you get to heaven that you can survive without food.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> It's nothing I'm proud of, but I spent 3 years locked up on Riker's Island for vehicular manslaughter while I was knocking back some road soda's. But i still thank god everyday that he felt it was time to take that old lady home who was in the other car that I crashed into. I sat on that cold dark prison floor and asked Jesus into my heart then I wept. That's why the Tiki hits so close to home for me.



hey sorry man, but atleast you have finally come back to earth.  noone is perfect, but don't think that everyone will make the same mistake you did.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> I KNEW IT. your problem not mine.  found jesus a lil too late


----------



## thatcat22

i pooped my pants...and ate it...am i still going to heaven???


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> observant aren't we now?



That is what I am paid to do - observe.  and donuts.
Blue and Red are my favorite colors.  But they get me dizzy when they swirl around sometimes. And that noisy siren - just dont let me go there.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> I KNEW IT. your problem not mine.  found jesus a lil too late



It's never to late as long as you're breathing. That's what I'm trying to show you. 

You have a God shaped hole in your heart that needs filling.


----------



## nachomama

Lugnut said:


> :sigh:
> 
> 
> I do not partake of the herb. I lunched with a sinner and discussed plans for delivering the sword.



  I want the sword too, ya know.



Roberta said:


> WHAT?No cream cheese begal? Thats it, I am not going!



Heaven or no heaven, I AIN'T eatin no cream cheese beagle.


----------



## thatcat22

but i've done nothing wrong...cept had wretched diarhea for the past week.


----------



## C6R_Mag

well i feel better now knowing all these dumb people that sided with a convicted felon are gonna feel stupid.

my work here is done!!

im out!


----------



## sux2b44

It is no one - not noone.  Unless of course you are talking about a nooner!!!


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> It's never to late as long as you're breathing. That's what I'm trying to show you.
> 
> You have a God shaped hole in your heart that needs filling.


 a God shaped hole? 

  Now I can die, because I have heard everything.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> It's never to late as long as you're breathing. That's what I'm trying to show you.
> 
> You have a God shaped hole in your heart that needs filling.



Somebody slipped somethin' nasty into your drink on Tiki Weekend, didn't they?


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> i pooped my pants...and ate it...am i still going to heaven???



yes. god forgives fecalphiliacs.


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> well i feel better now knowing all these dumb people that sided with a convicted felon are gonna feel stupid.
> 
> my work here is done!!
> 
> im out!



  And here you set a goal for 100 pages.

Quitter.


----------



## thatcat22

nah...just always have the brown rain...part of who i am...now JUDGE ME


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> but i've done nothing wrong...cept had wretched diarhea for the past week.



Romans 3:23  	 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;

You inherited your sin nature from Adam.

Romans 5:12  	 Wherefore, as by one man sin entered into the world, and death by sin; and so death passed upon all men, for that all have sinned:


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> a God shaped hole?
> 
> Now I can die, because I have heard everything.



I have seen God on toast. But it didnt have a hole. But a toast with a hole is a bagel and we have already discussed there is no food allowed in Heaven.  But do you think there is Tequila????


----------



## C6R_Mag

nachomama said:


> And here you set a goal for 100 pages.
> 
> Quitter.



haha. damnit! you called me out. now i gotta stay.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Romans 3:23  	 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;
> 
> You inherited your sin nature from Adam.
> 
> Romans 5:12  	 Wherefore, as by one man sin entered into the world, and death by sin; and so death passed upon all men, for that all have sinned:



so now my nasty diarrhea is on trial? well god damn i cant even take a dookey without it being judged.

BTW...half was solid


----------



## clevalley

sux2b44 said:


> I like the purple and the blue!!!!





camily said:


> Are we still talking about G2?



If you squeeze it really tight, that is the color the head turns


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Romans 3:23  	 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;
> 
> You inherited your *squirts* from Adam.
> 
> Romans 5:12  	 Wherefore, as by one man sin entered into the world, and death by sin; and so death passed upon all men, for that all have sinned:



ewwww thatcat!!!


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> haha. damnit! you called me out. now i gotta stay.



BRB.  I gotta go repent and say a few thousand hail mary's.


----------



## sux2b44

clevalley said:


> If you squeeze it really tight, that is the color the head turns



Glad to see your back from your nap.  Feel better????


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> so now my nasty diarrhea is on trial? well god damn i cant even take a dookey without it being judged.
> 
> BTW...half was solid



Blasphemer. You can still be forgiven, just don't blaspheme the Holy Spirit. 

Mark 3:28  	 Verily I say unto you, All sins shall be forgiven unto the sons of men, and blasphemies wherewith soever they shall blaspheme:
Mark 3:29 	But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost hath never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal damnation:


----------



## thatcat22

yes indeed.

56-80: Onto thee the squirts will be bestowed, for you my child need a good cleanout


----------



## thatcat22

oh i blasphemed in the shi#%er alright. blew that bi*tch right up


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> yes indeed.
> 
> 56-80: Onto thee the squirts will be bestowed, for you my child need a good cleanout



Job 20:7  	 [Yet] he shall perish for ever like his own dung: they which have seen him shall say, Where [is] he?


----------



## kris31280

sux2b44 said:


> I have seen God on toast. But it didnt have a hole. But a toast with a hole is a bagel and we have already discussed there is no food allowed in Heaven.  But do you think there is Tequila????


Ok... so a God Shaped Hole is a Bagel with the image of God? 

Well, according to the movie Dogma there is tequila in heaven and you can't get drunk off it.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> yes indeed.
> 
> 56-80: Onto thee the squirts will be bestowed, for you my child need a good cleanout




PRAISE AMERICAN STANDARD!!!


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Job 20:7  	 [Yet] he shall perish for ever like his own dung: they which have seen him shall say, Where [is] he?



you realize you are here doing this to only make yourself feel better.  your not helping anyone.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Job 20:7  	 [Yet] he shall perish for ever like his own dung: they which have seen him shall say, Where [is] he?



alright..they talk about doo doo in the bible..or poopey as i like to call it


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> Good Lord. This thread has grown 20 pages since I last checked in an hour ago. Someone care to recap for me or am I gonna have to go back and read?



Dear SockGirl,

I too had to separate myself from the computer for an hour and the tread grew another 20 pages from this request of a recap.  Please recap from this recap to fill me in.

Sincerely in Christ's Spirit,

clevalley


----------



## Bay_Kat

This thread should be moved to the religion section.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> you realize you are here doing this to only make yourself feel better.  your not helping anyone.


----------



## thatcat22

sry what did i miss? just had another bout with the squirts...btw..any helpful hints on how to remove diaper rash?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> sry what did i miss? just had another bout with the squirts...btw..any helpful hints on how to remove diaper rash?



PM Geek. She'll love you.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


>



ppl laugh when they are wrong


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> ppl laugh when they are wrong


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> sry what did i miss? just had another bout with the squirts...btw..any helpful hints on *how to remove diaper rash*?



Wash your face before you stick your head up your azz on the first post for this thread...

YWIA -


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> ppl laugh when they are wrong


Or they laugh at the ignorance of others...


----------



## nachomama

thatcat22 said:


> ppl laugh when they are wrong




Slotted laughs at people.  Period.  :shrug:


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> Or they laugh and the ignorance of others...



*~*Lady Kris*~* ... wonders why... must.... so.... ARGH! **** this whole... I love you.


----------



## C6R_Mag

its funny you people are sided with someone who killed a lady because of drunk driving??


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> Slotted laughs at people.  Period.  :shrug:



Must be all that dope I be high on.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> its funny you people are sided with someone who killed a lady because of drunk driving??



haaa ha haaaaaa it's funny cuz it's true


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> its funny you people are sided with someone who killed a lady because of drunk driving??



I've been forgiven. They have big enough hearts to forgive me as well and not be all narrow minded like you are being.


----------



## bohman

slotted said:


>





C6R_Mag said:


> there u go slotted. you went from C&P'ing to changing words in quotes.



We need a :fishinabarrel: smiley.  These people are just priceless.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> I've been forgiven. They have big enough hearts to forgive me as well and not be all narrow minded like you are being.



well i've also been forgiven for my explodium as of lately....God doesn't want my butt to be sore anymore...so he gave me some Immodium AD and said..."Here my child..rest ye bowels


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> ppl laugh when they are wrong





thatcat22 said:


> haaa ha haaaaaa it's funny cuz it's true



  You just busted yourself...


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> *~*Lady Kris*~* ... wonders why... must.... so.... ARGH! **** this whole... I love you.


Gee... that's special... you know how to stalk Myspace pages and people's statuses.

Please, enlighten me as to what form of intelligence you've grasped from my myspace status?  To whom do I refer?  To whom does that declare love?


----------



## thatcat22

thatcat22 said:


> *~*Lady Kris*~* ... wonders why... must.... so.... ARGH! **** this whole... I love you.



ohh excuse me..... ~*(large and in charge) Lady Kris*~* wonders why (that mean mean donut snatcher) must (always take the last choc. donut out of kris's chubby little fingers) so (feed me!) ARGH!!! (i'll eat) this whole county! I LOVE U DONUTS


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> Ok... so a God Shaped Hole is a Bagel with the image of God?
> 
> Well, according to the movie Dogma there is tequila in heaven and you can't get drunk off it.





YouTube - Face of Jesus appears in toast

YouTube - Jesus appears on ashtray after party in Australia

YouTube - Jesus Appears on a George Foreman Grill

YouTube - A Festivus Miracle...image of Jesus appears on window!!



Jesus is everywhere even on youtube.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> ohh excuse me..... ~*(large and in charge) Lady Kris*~* wonders why (that mean mean donut snatcher) must (always take the last choc. donut out of kris's chubby little fingers) so (feed me!) ARGH!!! (i'll eat) this whole county! I LOVE U DONUTS



Somone's MPD has sand in their Va-Jay-Jay today   Go rinse it out, it is raining outside


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> ohh excuse me..... ~*(large and in charge) Lady Kris*~* wonders why (that mean mean donut snatcher) must (always take the last choc. donut out of kris's chubby little fingers) so (feed me!) ARGH!!! (i'll eat) this whole county! I LOVE U DONUTS



You're an a$$.


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> Gee... that's special... you know how to stalk Myspace pages and people's statuses.
> 
> If you only knew what that was referring to....



don't flatter yourself.  your link is in your profile.  as for them knowing what it is...your right most probably have no clue cause they are all old.


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> ohh excuse me..... ~*(large and in charge) Lady Kris*~* wonders why (that mean mean donut snatcher) must (always take the last choc. donut out of kris's chubby little fingers) so (feed me!) ARGH!!! (i'll eat) this whole county! I LOVE U DONUTS



 

And the ignorant go back to the weight... 

Can't you at least be clever in an attempt to insult me?


----------



## clevalley

sux2b44 said:


> YouTube - Face of Jesus appears in toast



Can we try this tonight?

YOUR OWN PERSONAL JESUS TOAST.


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> And the ignorant go back to the weight...
> 
> Can't you at least be clever in an attempt to insult me?



moooooooooooooo


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> And the ignorant go back to the weight...
> 
> Can't you at least be clever in an attempt to insult me?


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I've been forgiven. They have big enough hearts to forgive me as well and not be all narrow minded like you are being.



whatever sinner. your the one that murdered someone with a car.  you will find out if your forgiven when you get to the gates.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> And the ignorant go back to the weight...
> 
> Can't you at least be clever in an attempt to insult me?


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> Somone's MPD has sand in their Va-Jay-Jay today   Go rinse it out, it is raining outside


 for you



camily said:


> You're an a$$.



And  for you!


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> I've been forgiven. They have big enough hearts to forgive me as well and not be all narrow minded like you are being.



Is your A/V a picture of bronze or chocolate? (Sorry, I'm hungry)


----------



## thatcat22

must of been wendy's or something....


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> whatever sinner. your the one that murdered someone with a car.  you will find out if your forgiven when you get to the gates.



 God loves me.


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> whatever sinner. your the one that murdered someone with a car.  you will find out if your forgiven when you get to the gates.




Oh please, how many people did you murder overseas?????


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> God loves me.



yea keep telling yourself that buddy


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> And the ignorant go back to the weight...
> 
> Can't you at least be clever in an attempt to insult me?



ok, allow me this attempt for you to insult yourself...

where you kids conceived in marriage?  

once again, if they were or weren't i dont care but im sure you were getting banged out before you were married.  so now you can place yourself with the rest of the bible beating hypocrates.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> yea keep telling yourself that buddy



The even wrote a song about it. 

Jesus loves me! This I know,
For the Bible tells me so;
Little ones to Him belong,
They are weak but He is strong.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! He who died,
Heaven's gate to open wide;
He will wash away my sin,
Let His little child come in.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! loves me still,
When I'm very weak and ill;
From His shining throne on high,
Comes to watch me where I lie.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! He will stay,
Close beside me all the way;
He's prepared a home for me,
And some day His face I'll see.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> Oh please, how many people did you murder overseas?????



murder count:

enemy soldiers: 15
men: 23
women:  18
kids: 54  (easier targets)


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> whatever sinner. your the one that murdered someone with a car.  you will find out if your forgiven when you get to the gates.



Wow.  Who ordained you as his judge, jury and executioner?  

"Judge not, lest ye be judged?"


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> murder count:
> 
> enemy soldiers: 15
> men: 23
> women:  18
> *kids: 5targets4  (easier) *



OMG Sick


----------



## thatcat22

you all are the sick ones....chill out. 

internet=serious business


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> ok, allow me this attempt for you to insult yourself...
> 
> where you kids conceived in marriage?
> 
> once again, if they were or weren't i dont care but im sure you were getting banged out before you were married.  so now you can place yourself with the rest of the bible beating hypocrates.


My KID was conceived out of wedlock.

Practice makes perfect, so it's only right that I get banged out as frequently as possible before marriage.

That's why I'm a whore


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> ok, allow me this attempt for you to insult yourself...
> 
> where you kids conceived in marriage?
> 
> once again, if they were or weren't i dont care but im sure you were getting banged out before you were married.  so now you can place yourself with the rest of the bible beating hypocrates.



People in glass houses...

Oh, i suppose you saved yourself until marriage, right?  Or are you still waiting for Miss Right?


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> murder count:
> 
> enemy soldiers: 15
> men: 23
> women:  18
> kids: 54  (easier targets)



So you have no case.  what is the difference in your murdering innocent people and an _accident_ who murdered an innocent person????  You sit back and judge someone else and you are no better than he.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> My KID was conceived out of wedlock.
> 
> Practice makes perfect, so it's only right that I get banged out as frequently as possible before marriage.
> 
> That's why I'm a whore



banged out


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> Oh please, how many people did you murder overseas?????



once again someone uninformed runs their mouth.  i wasnt a soldier and neither a marine.  although i was in the military, i was there for a technical expertise, not to weild a gun.

go ahead...keep ripping on our troops now.


----------



## MJ

This stupid thread is totally eclipsing my HB thread. :


----------



## nachomama

MJ said:


> This stupid thread is totally eclipsing my HB thread. :



  I'm sooooo hoping you get to share your b-day with a superspecial little baby.


----------



## C6R_Mag

nachomama said:


> People in glass houses...
> 
> Oh, i suppose you saved yourself until marriage, right?  Or are you still waiting for Miss Right?



found Miss Right, but never said im waiting.  im just making a point that these people that preach the bible are full of it.  

do as i say, not as i do.

sex before marriage in the bible is considered a sin. im not the one saying i live by it though.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> found Miss Right, but never said im waiting.  im just making a point that these people that preach the bible are full of it.
> 
> do as i say, not as i do.
> 
> sex before marriage in the bible is considered a sin. im not the one saying i live by it though.


I didn't preach the bible...


----------



## MJ

nachomama said:


> I'm sooooo hoping you get to share your b-day with a superspecial little baby.



I made her wait until today, so she could start my thread.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> Practice makes perfect, so it's only right that I get banged out as frequently as possible before marriage.





nachomama said:


> Oh, i suppose you saved yourself until marriage, right?  Or are you still waiting for Miss Right?





lovinmaryland said:


> banged out



Just like test driving a car, gotta try before you buy!


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> So you have no case.  what is the difference in your murdering innocent people and an _accident_ who murdered an innocent person????  You sit back and judge someone else and you are no better than he.



you have got to be the most gullable person on the planet.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Just like test driving a car, gotta try before you buy!



I like to drive a stick.


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> once again someone uninformed runs their mouth.  i wasnt a soldier and neither a marine.  although i was in the military, i was there for a technical expertise, not to weild a gun.
> 
> go ahead...keep ripping on our troops now.



I have a great respect for the military overseas so dont put words in my mouth and that is not what was implied in my response.  


1.  A soldier is also a Marine.  Marines are the most feared soldiers.  If you want the job done - send in the Marines.  Dont F' with me on this one - you will loose.

2.  Since you were to chicken to be a REAL soldier they stuck you with a computer and kept you safe, warm and dry in a tent.  LOL.


----------



## clevalley

MJ said:


> This stupid thread is totally eclipsing my HB thread. :



I added to bump!  HBD!!


----------



## Lugnut

thatcat22 said:


> yea keep telling yourself that buddy



He's not your BUDDY, GUY!!!


----------



## kom526

C6R_Mag said:


> you have got to be the most gullable person on the planet.



Not by a long shot there buddy...


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> I like to drive a stick.



:rimshot:


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> you have got to be the most gullable person on the planet.



Well, she did marry clevalley.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Well, she did marry clevalley.



  I suckered her huh?


----------



## camily

kom526 said:


> Not by a long shot there buddy...




:havinglastlaugh:


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> I sucked her huh?



:fixed:


----------



## clevalley

Lugnut said:


> He's not your BUDDY, *GUY*!!!



Let's use PAL...   Personal Azz Licker


----------



## kom526

sux2b44 said:


> I have a great respect for the military overseas so dont put words in my mouth and that is not what was implied in my response.
> 
> 
> 1.  A soldier is also a Marine.  Marine is one of the most feared soldiers.  If you want the job done - send in the Marines.  Dont F with me on this one - you will loose.



Better ask your pop's about this one. A Marine is a Marine. To call a Marine a soldier is an insult. Semper Fidelis 2nd LAIBn 2nd MarDiv.


----------



## thatcat22

sux2b44 said:


> I have a great respect for the military overseas so dont put words in my mouth and that is not what was implied in my response.
> 
> 
> 1.  A soldier is also a Marine.  Marines are the most feared soldiers.  If you want the job done - send in the Marines.  Dont F' with me on this one - you will loose.
> 
> 2.  Since you were to chicken to be a REAL soldier they stuck you with a computer and kept you safe, warm and dry in a tent.  LOL.



were you over seas? sounds like you're a know it all....all these ppl around here know someone who did it better..i suppose someone you know is a marine so they are the greatest thing to you since sliced bread...keep talking...


----------



## kom526

thatcat22 said:


> i suppose someone you know is a marine so they are the greatest thing to you since sliced bread...keep talking...


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> were you over seas? sounds like you're a know it all....all these ppl around here know someone who did it better..i suppose someone you know is a marine so they are the greatest thing to you since sliced bread...keep talking...



Smoof


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> were you over seas? sounds like you're a know it all....all these ppl around here know someone who did it better..i suppose someone you know is a marine so they are the greatest thing to you since sliced bread...keep talking...



It's Overseas

She grew up with the Atlantic Commander of the Corps... was up for Commandant (CMC), he turned it down and retired... I tease him as well, but have the utmost respect for him or anyone in the Marines...

Next...


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> I have a great respect for the military overseas so dont put words in my mouth and that is not what was implied in my response.
> 
> 
> 1.  A soldier is also a Marine.  Marines are the most feared soldiers.  If you want the job done - send in the Marines.  Dont F' with me on this one - you will loose.
> 
> 2.  Since you were to chicken to be a REAL soldier they stuck you with a computer and kept you safe, warm and dry in a tent.  LOL.



you are an idiot. UNINFORMED. quit talking about stuff you don't know and quit making assumptions.  NO, i didn't work on computers. NO, i wasnt nice and cozy.  I walked around with a 9MM sigsaur on my hip 24/7 and if i did have to put a bullet in someone i would have.

1. A soldier IS NOT a Marine.  call a Marine a soldier and he will laugh you out of the building.  

Army= Soldier
Marine is a MARINE!


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> It's Overseas
> 
> She grew up with the Atlantic Commander of the Corps... was up for Commandant (CMC), he turned it down and retired... I tease him as well, but have the utmost respect for him or anyone in the Marines...
> 
> Next...



so that gives her the right to knock on other branches of the military? well thought out


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> I have a great respect for the military overseas so dont put words in my mouth and that is not what was implied in my response.
> 
> 
> 1.  A soldier is also a Marine.  Marines are the most feared soldiers.  If you want the job done - send in the Marines.  Dont F' with me on this one - you will loose.
> 
> 2.  Since you were to chicken to be a REAL soldier they stuck you with a computer and kept you safe, warm and dry in a tent.  LOL.




im assuming you think you know better because you probably "practiced" with a few marines. lol


----------



## C6R_Mag

Lugnut said:


> He's not your BUDDY, GUY!!!



hey friend, not your guy!

haha


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> It's Overseas
> 
> She grew up with the Atlantic Commander of the Corps... was up for Commandant (CMC), he turned it down and retired... I tease him as well, but have the utmost respect for him or anyone in the Marines...
> 
> Next...



Did you just out CMC? Is she an MPD? I DK. LOL


----------



## whome20603

Maybe it's just me but I don't understand why there's such a competition or whatever you want to call it in the military (Air Force/Army/Coast Guard/Marine Corps/National Guard/Navy). Aren't we on the same team?!


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> I like to drive a stick.


I prefer a stick most of the time, but on occasion I've been known to drive an automatic pretty well too


----------



## C6R_Mag

whome20603 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't understand why there's such a competition or whatever you want to call it in the military (Air Force/Army/Coast Guard/Marine Corps/National Guard/Navy). Aren't we on the same team?!



its a little brother thing...

army and airforce talk sh1t to each other.

navy and marines do the same.

navy and marines pal up to make fun on army/airforce.

army/airforce join to make fun of sailors and marines.

somone from another country runs their mouth and you suddenly have all four together ganging up on them.

....its ok to make make fun of your lil bro, but when somone else does it you kick their A$$!


----------



## thatcat22

i just had diarrhea again


----------



## clevalley

kom526 said:


> Better ask your pop's about this one. A Marine is a Marine. To call a Marine a soldier is an insult. Semper Fidelis 2nd LAIBn 2nd MarDiv.






C6R_Mag said:


> 1. A soldier IS NOT a Marine.  call a Marine a soldier and he will laugh you out of the building.
> 
> Army= Soldier
> Marine is a MARINE!



Please read the link; MARINES ARE SOLDIERS! -- SOLDIERS OF THE SEA

I would stand down on this one...


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> i just had diarrhea again



in thatcats case....the food and guts are disagreeing.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Did you just out CMC? Is she an MPD? I DK. LOL



:snort:

No CMC is Commandant of the Marine Corps...  not the CMC we  here


----------



## Lugnut

C6R_Mag said:


> hey friend, not your guy!
> 
> haha



NOW you're catching on!! But I suspect it won't last long. 

May the light of the short bus, shine upon you for a little while longer!


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> Please read the link; MARINES ARE SOLDIERS! -- SOLDIERS OF THE SEA
> 
> I would stand down on this one...



cool and angelfire website


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> I prefer a stick most of the time, but on occasion I've been known to drive an automatic pretty well too



All my fast ones had sticks, but now they have and automatic and they go much slower.


----------



## C6R_Mag

clevalley said:


> Please read the link; MARINES ARE SOLDIERS! -- SOLDIERS OF THE SEA
> 
> I would stand down on this one...



omg im not even going to read it.  you place your credibility on an article, not on experience.  

please just walk up to a Marine and tell him he's a soldier.


----------



## kris31280

whome20603 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't understand why there's such a competition or whatever you want to call it in the military (Air Force/Army/Coast Guard/Marine Corps/National Guard/Navy). Aren't we on the same team?!


The different branches have different personalities... at least in my experience.

My ex (baby's daddy) was Air Force.
My Aunt Terrie was Army.
One of my best friends in MN was Navy.
And then out here I've met a few Marines.

Allowing for actual differences between the people, the core personalities are very different between the different branches of the military between the people I know.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> so that gives her the right to knock on other branches of the military? well thought out



Not at all, but someone asked what she knows...

I grew up on the Navy side of the house - she grew up on the Marine side of the house...

Who said she knocked other branches :shrug:  Go wash your va-jay-jay out little girl...


----------



## kris31280

sux2b44 said:


> All my fast ones had sticks, but now they have and automatic and they go much slower.


*blink*  I love you, but


----------



## whome20603

C6R_Mag said:


> its a little brother thing...
> 
> army and airforce talk sh1t to each other.
> 
> navy and marines do the same.
> 
> navy and marines pal up to make fun on army/airforce.
> 
> army/airforce join to make fun of sailors and marines.
> 
> somone from another country runs their mouth and you suddenly have all four together ganging up on them.
> 
> ....its ok to make make fun of your lil bro, but when somone else does it you kick their A$$!



Hmm, I guess I get the concept but...eh, whatever


----------



## slotted

Lugnut said:


> He's not your BUDDY, GUY!!!



 Southpark. Freaking canadians.


----------



## clevalley

C6R_Mag said:


> omg im not even going to read it.  you place your credibility on an article, not on experience.
> 
> please just walk up to a Marine and tell him he's a soldier.



I will call someone from Joint Services to come read it for you


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> The different branches have different personalities... at least in my experience.
> 
> My ex (baby's daddy) was Air Force.
> My Aunt Terrie was Army.
> One of my best friends in MN was Navy.
> And then out here I've met a few Marines.
> 
> Allowing for actual differences between the people, the core personalities are very different between the different branches of the military between the people I know.



Marines have big heads.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Lugnut said:


> NOW you're catching on!! But I suspect it won't last long.
> 
> May the light of the short bus, shine upon you for a little while longer!



i caught on. good southpark episode. lol.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Not at all, but someone asked what she knows...
> 
> I grew up on the Navy side of the house - she grew up on the Marine side of the house...
> 
> Who said she knocked other branches :shrug:  Go wash your va-jay-jay out little girl...



Is your house still divided?


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> Smoof


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> Southpark. Freaking canadians.



 

May the light of the short bus shine down upon thee as well!


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> *blink*  I love you, but



I did not say she was the sharpest pencil in the pack, but that was an easy one to miss.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> :fixed:


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Is your house still divided?



At times!  You can come to my side of the house anytime


----------



## camily

slotted said:


>



I meant slotted. Sorry.


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> Not at all, but someone asked what she knows...
> 
> I grew up on the Navy side of the house - she grew up on the Marine side of the house...
> 
> Who said she knocked other branches :shrug:  Go wash your va-jay-jay out little girl...



find something new to say


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> At times!  You can come to my side of the house anytime



Be right there.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> find something new to say



Dear thatcat22,

:blowme:

Respectfully,

clevalley


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> find something new to say




Retards need to be told twice.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Be right there.


----------



## C6R_Mag

can we talk about southpark more?

mmmmkay?

i like when cartman screams at his kitty,  "No KittY! Ma pot pieee"


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> I did not say she was the sharpest pencil in the pack, but that was an easy one to miss.


You explained it to her, right?

Cuz I'd feel really bad if she didn't get it and I made her feel dumb....


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> Dear thatcat22,
> 
> :blowme:
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> clevalley



no thanks...you're too old


----------



## clevalley

C6R_Mag said:


> can we talk about southpark more?
> 
> mmmmkay?
> 
> i like when cartman screams at his kitty,  "No KittY! Ma pot pieee"



  Kenny's dead


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> Retards need to be told twice.



stop being lame karen.
stop being lame karen.


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> You explained it to her, right?
> 
> Cuz I'd feel really bad if she didn't get it and I made her feel dumb....



Get it right - I am not the sharpest tool in the shed!!!!!  I am really confused now.  You guys - geez.


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> You explained it to her, right?
> 
> Cuz I'd feel really bad if she didn't get it and I made her feel dumb....



first you have kids out of wedlock

next your divorced.

..just shut up already.


----------



## C6R_Mag

clevalley said:


> Kenny's dead



nooooo. he's just on sabitcle. *SP?


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> first you have kids out of wedlock
> 
> next your divorced.
> 
> ..just shut up already.



I don't think she was ever stupid enough to get married.  :shrug:


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> stop being lame karen.
> stop being lame karen.



BITE ME 
BITE ME
BITE ME
BITE ME

oh wait that was four - or was it five - I am so confused.  I know I was being lame.


----------



## toppick08

Is now the time to sing Kumbaya............


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> You explained it to her, right?
> 
> Cuz I'd feel really bad if she didn't get it and I made her feel dumb....





sux2b44 said:


> Get it right - I am not the sharpest tool in the shed!!!!!  I am really confused now.  You guys - geez.



*CAMILY *- explain to the *woman *why she should like to *drive a stick *and not an automatic...

I think the tread goes back 60 pages or so and I 'aint looking it up and quoting all of it to piece the picture together for her...


----------



## nachomama

toppick08 said:


> Is now the time to sing Kumbaya............




I think we still have 147 posts before we can do that.


----------



## C6R_Mag

almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> first you have kids out of wedlock
> 
> next your divorced.
> 
> ..just shut up already.


... divorced?

Where did you get divorced?  I've never been divorced... you'd actually have to be married for that...

And I think I've made it quite public my fear of commitment which is so intense it makes it so I cannot possibly get married because I am so against the very thought of divorce...

If you're gonna research me and steal things off my myspace page, at least read more than just the "status", mmkay?


----------



## puggymom

wow! 86 pages! I was gone all morning picking my daughter up from the inlaws.


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> wow! 86 pages! I was gone all morning picking my daughter up from the inlaws.



I got 22.........


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> ... divorced?
> 
> Where did you get divorced?  I've never been divorced... you'd actually have to be married for that...
> 
> And I think I've made it quite public my fear of commitment which is so intense it makes it so I cannot possibly get married because I am so against the very thought of divorce...
> 
> If you're gonna research me and steal things off my myspace page, at least read more than just the "status", mmkay?



so make 5 more babies with 3 different guys...sounds like a swell plan


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> nooooo. he's just on sabitcle. *SP?



Its spelled S a b b a t i c a l.  Do you need help working your spell check???? Since you were overseas for your technical expertise, I guess you didnt learn how to use it.


----------



## slotted

puggymom said:


> I was gone all morning picking my daughter up from the inlaws.



Want a cookie?


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> ... divorced?
> 
> Where did you get divorced?  I've never been divorced... you'd actually have to be married for that...
> 
> And I think I've made it quite public my fear of commitment which is so intense it makes it so I cannot possibly get married because I am so against the very thought of divorce...
> 
> If you're gonna research me and steal things off my myspace page, at least read more than just the "status", mmkay?



i cant view myspace from work.  it just made sense that you were.  if you dont want people viewing stuff about you, dont make it publicly known and easily accessible.

...i can admit when im wrong too...thought i saw you post that you were within one of these many pages.  oopsie.


----------



## clevalley

C6R_Mag said:


> first you have kids out of wedlock


 wrong person you have there...



C6R_Mag said:


> next your divorced.


 best thing she could have done - you related to that scrotum head she was married to?



C6R_Mag said:


> ..just shut up already.


 When you own the keys to that car, you can tell her to shut-up...


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> Its spelled S a b b a t i c a l.  Do you need help working your spell check???? Since you were overseas for your technical expertise, I guess you didnt learn how to use it.





wow. awesome cut!!! did it hurt yor wittle brain to think it?


----------



## thatcat22

sux2b44 said:


> Its spelled S a b b a t i c a l.  Do you need help working your spell check???? Since you were overseas for your technical expertise, I guess you didnt learn how to use it.



omg you can spell...still doesn't mean you aren't an ignorant b*tch


----------



## clevalley

slotted said:


> Want a cookie?



Thanks - now I am hungry...


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> Want a cookie?



Actually I would LOVE one but I am still trying to lose the last of the dreaded baby weight.


----------



## C6R_Mag

clevalley said:


> When you own the keys to that car, you can tell her to shut-up...



hey!  a man can dream can't he. lol


----------



## nachomama

I certainly do hope warnings are going all around for this thread.


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> wow. awesome cut!!! did it hurt yor wittle brain to think it?



Its all fun in love and war.


----------



## thurley42

come on....only a few more pages to go...


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> omg you can spell...still doesn't mean you aren't an ignorant b*tch



Bring it on Biatch!!!!!


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> I certainly do hope warnings are going all around for this thread.



Nope. I don't think I've crossed any lines yet.


----------



## C6R_Mag

nachomama said:


> I certainly do hope warnings are going all around for this thread.



big deal who cares. everyone put in on this one today.  we trying to hit 100 here!


----------



## Pete

Stephen Hawking read this tread and drove his wheel chair into the path of a train.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> everyone put in on this one today.  we trying to hit 100 here!



Story of my life.


----------



## clevalley

thurley42 said:


> come on....only a few more pages to go...



To get to 100?

WWJD?


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> Its all fun in love and war.



true dat!


----------



## itsbob

thatcat22 said:


> busted



And it only took you to Post #668...

May God have mercy on  your soul!


----------



## clevalley

Pete said:


> Stephen Hawking read this tread and drove his wheel chair into the path of a train.



Who wired the voice synthesizer into the guidance control?


----------



## C6R_Mag

Pete said:


> Stephen Hawking read this tread and drove his wheel chair into the path of a train.



haha...with the little voice saying, "i give up. goodbye cruel world"


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> so make 5 more babies with 3 different guys...sounds like a swell plan


I had a c-section, I'm only good for 2 more.

Besides, my uterus is closed for renovations until 2010.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> I had a c-section, I'm only good for 2 more.
> 
> Besides, my uterus is closed for renovations until 2010.


Mine is closed permanently!


----------



## C6R_Mag

this has been a very dynamic thread.


----------



## C6R_Mag

oh no!!  everyone is losing interest and we r only 10 pages away.


----------



## warneckutz

sux2b44 said:


> Its all fun in love and *war*.


----------



## C6R_Mag

scared all the guys off with the baby talk.


----------



## puggymom

C6R_Mag said:


> oh no!!  everyone is losing interest and we r only 10 pages away.



Sorry, my son left me a nice surprise in his diaper. I guess antibiotics DO cause diarrhea.


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


>



NUTZ


----------



## warneckutz

puggymom said:


> Sorry, my son left me a nice surprise in his diaper. I guess antibiotics DO cause diarrhea.



ummm....


----------



## itsbob

kom526 said:


> Better ask your pop's about this one. A Marine is a Marine. To call a Marine a soldier is an insult. Semper Fidelis 2nd LAIBn 2nd MarDiv.



And a Soldier is a Marine with good looks, and intelligence..

Of course we are all soldiers in God's Army, I've never heard anyone referred to a Marine in God's Army.


----------



## puggymom

warneckutz said:


> ummm....



yeah, pretty much!


----------



## toppick08

itsbob said:


> And a Soldier is a Marine with good looks, and intelligence..
> 
> Of course we are all soldiers in God's Army, I've never heard anyone referred to a Marine in God's Army.


----------



## sux2b44

itsbob said:


> And a Soldier is a Marine with good looks, and intelligence..
> 
> Of course we are all soldiers in God's Army, I've never heard anyone referred to a Marine in God's Army.




Reverend Slotted is a soldier in Gods army.


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> *CAMILY *- explain to the *woman *why she should like to *drive a stick *and not an automatic...
> 
> I think the tread goes back 60 pages or so and I 'aint looking it up and quoting all of it to piece the picture together for her...


I'LL explain it, since it was my statement...

It goes back to a Will and Grace episode, Lows in the Mid-Eighties.  Will and Grace are at Grace's house for Christmas, and it's right after Will comes out (after asking Grace to marry him the night before).  Grace, very upset, says:  "You bastard! I'm in love with you, and you're treating me like some sort of test drive?! You take me out for a spin, and you go, 'Hmm, I don't really like the feel of this one. I think I'd rather have a stick.'"

In short:  Boys = stick shift, Girls = automatic transmission.


----------



## warneckutz

sux2b44 said:


> NUTZ



How my username has been so destroyed is beyond me.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> *CAMILY *- explain to the *woman *why she should like to *drive a stick *and not an automatic...
> 
> I think the tread goes back 60 pages or so and I 'aint looking it up and quoting all of it to piece the picture together for her...



Sure. 
Sux, 
I said stick as if I were referring to a manual transmission, when in reality it was a play on words. When I said "I like to drive a stick", the implication was that I like to have sex. One might say "ride" to describe the action of the woman being on top during coitus. Stick was interchangeable with penis. Does that help? 
Camily


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> I'LL explain it, since it was my statement...
> 
> It goes back to a Will and Grace episode, Lows in the Mid-Eighties.  Will and Grace are at Grace's house for Christmas, and it's right after Will comes out (after asking Grace to marry him the night before).  Grace, very upset, says:  "You bastard! I'm in love with you, and you're treating me like some sort of test drive?! You take me out for a spin, and you go, 'Hmm, I don't really like the feel of this one. I think I'd rather have a stick.'"
> 
> In short:  Boys = stick shift, Girls = automatic transmission.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Sure.
> Sux,
> I said stick as if I were referring to a manual transmission, when in reality it was a play on words. When I said "I like to drive a stick", the implication was that I like to have sex. One might say "ride" to describe the action of the woman being on top during coitus. Stick was interchangeable with penis. *Does that help? *
> Camily




Helps me more than you know.......


----------



## camily

warneckutz said:


> How my username has been so destroyed is beyond me.



I thought you were a new flavor of potato chip. War Neck Utz. :shrug: Blood flavored chips?


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> Helps me more than you know.......



My work here is done.


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> I thought you were a new flavor of potato chip. War Neck Utz. :shrug: Blood flavored chips?



That's a new one. 

"Blood" flavored chips?!


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> How my username has been so destroyed is beyond me.




I was relaying to you bolding *war *and I added nutz - so I included you as Warnutz.  All is good in love and warnutz.   I was making you feel special.


----------



## C6R_Mag

we can't exclude anyone here. lol


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> I was relaying to you bolding *war *and I added nutz - so I included you as Warnutz.  All is good in love and warnuyz.   I was making you feel special.



Put down the bottle. Don't you have pictures you should be taking anyhow?


----------



## C6R_Mag

does anyone else here have a very large cat that takes really big dumps?


----------



## puggymom

C6R_Mag said:


> does anyone else here have a very large cat that takes really big dumps?


My rather large pug does.


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> Put down the bottle. Don't you have pictures you should be taking anyhow?



Is the Tequilla showing????


----------



## C6R_Mag

tomorrow we should make thread about this thread..

freindships were forged, enemies were made.

lol


----------



## toppick08

sux2b44 said:


> Is the Tequilla showing????



Not 'till your shirt comes off............


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> does anyone else here have a very large cat that takes really big dumps?



You got dumps in the trunk, trunk, trunk?


----------



## C6R_Mag

puggymom said:


> My rather large pug does.



at least i can say he goes in a litterbox, but it's rediculous.


----------



## warneckutz

C6R_Mag said:


> tomorrow we should make thread about this thread..
> 
> freindships were forged, enemies were made.
> 
> lol



Just keep this one going.  We had so many off-topic comments, I'm sure we can invent a few more tomorrow.  Maybe it'll be at 1,000 posts or more by midnight tonight... MAYBE...


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> That's a new one.
> 
> "Blood" flavored chips?!



BTW - what the hell does 06-29-2008 mean?  Is has been driving me nutz.....


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> tomorrow we should make thread about this thread..
> 
> freindships were forged, enemies were made.
> 
> *lol*



We have a smilie for that ya' know.


----------



## C6R_Mag

warneckutz said:


> Just keep this one going.  We had so many off-topic comments, I'm sure we can invent a few more tomorrow.  Maybe it'll be at 1,000 posts or more by midnight tonight... MAYBE...



i think it only made it to page 2 on topic.


----------



## warneckutz

sux2b44 said:


> BTW - what the hell does 06-29-2008 mean?  Is has been driving me nutz.....



June 29, 2008


----------



## camily

warneckutz said:


> June 29, 2008


----------



## camily

Delete that. I see in time out in your future.


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> June 29, 2008



U R a DINK!!!!!


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> U R a DINK!!!!!



Stop talking about his manhood.


----------



## nachomama

sux2b44 said:


> BTW - what the hell does 06-29-2008 mean?  Is has been driving me nutz.....




He's pulling a Dennis Rodman that day and marrying himself.  I'm the wedding coordinator.


----------



## toppick08

sux2b44, Bless you child........


----------



## sux2b44

nachomama said:


> He's pulling a Dennis Rodman that day and marrying himself.  I'm the wedding coordinator.



Can I be an usher????


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> sux2b44, Bless you child........



Back to Slotted again...................


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> Delete that. I see in time out in your future.



Geeesh!!!!!  Mom your no fun!!!!  Toppick needed to see that.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Any Of You Losers Work Or Just Play On The Forums All Day?


----------



## puggymom

C6R_Mag said:


> at least i can say he goes in a litterbox, but it's rediculous.



Yeah I know how you feel. My pug is housetrained---meaning trained to go IN the house. I swear I have never know a breed of dog to be a DUMB as a pug. He will scratch for 10 minutes to come IN the house to go to the bathroom. He has also peed in his own food bowl.


----------



## sockgirl77

Holy crap!


----------



## camily

sux2b44 said:


> Can I be an usher????



I wish you would.


----------



## toppick08

Beetlejuice said:


> Any Of You Losers Work Or Just Play On The Forums All Day?



.my money works for me.............


----------



## sux2b44

puggymom said:


> Yeah I know how you feel. My pug is housetrained---meaning trained to go IN the house. I swear I have never know a breed of dog to be a DUMB as a pug. He will scratch for 10 minutes to come IN the house to go to the bathroom. *He has also peed in his own food bowl.*


----------



## thatcat22

obviously you have nothing better to do than be on the forums...


----------



## nachomama

sux2b44 said:


> Can I be an usher????



We have the real Usher being an usher.  Along with Chris Brown, JayZee, Kanye and Fiddy.  Beyonce, Halle, Mariah, Mary J. and Fergie are the bridesmaids.  The PussyCat Dolls are the Flowergirls and The Jonas Brothers are the Ringbearors.  The Artist Formerly Known as Prince is the officiant.


----------



## thatcat22

my cat likes to stare me straight in the eyes and defy me as she takes a large dump


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> .my money works for me.............



Your money can work for me too.


----------



## Beetlejuice

thatcat22 said:


> obviously you have nothing better to do than be on the forums...



YOU ARE THE NUMBER ONE LOSER OF THE DAY!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> He's pulling a Dennis Rodman that day and marrying himself.  I'm the wedding coordinator.



Can we still have the cheerleaders in the wedding!?


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> obviously you have nothing better to do than be on the forums...



i dont!!


----------



## thatcat22

Beetlejuice said:


> YOU ARE THE NUMBER ONE LOSER OF THE DAY!!!!



why thanks for your kindness!


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> Jay Z


On point!


I used to think rappin at 38 was ill
But last year alone I grossed 38 mill'
I know I ain't quite 38 but still
The flow so (Special) got a (38) feel


----------



## sux2b44

camily said:


> I wish you would.



Hot damn!!!!!!  


check this one out


NGO THE MOST DOWNLOADED BLACK MALE MODEL AND ACTOR ON THE INTERNET. Top black male celebrity, Top black male model, actor, underwear male model,hot photo gallery :::


----------



## sockgirl77

thatcat22 said:


> obviously you have nothing better to do than be on the forums...



Have you been introduced to Reply w/ Quote yet? I hear she is a great friend.


----------



## puggymom

thatcat22 said:


> obviously you have nothing better to do than be on the forums...



That would mean I would have to go play with my kids! 
One is currently suffering the 'grandparent hangover' after the weekend with my inlaws and the younger one is suffering from a double ear infection. I am hiding.


----------



## thatcat22

uhh yea...tiki bar was awesome this year....sorry for those who couldnt make it out....or in the case of many didn't want to.  I enjoyed myself and Im sure whatever you did at home on a Friday night was pretty freakin awesome too!


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> On point!



Bring 'Em Out!  Bring 'Em Out!


----------



## sux2b44

sockgirl77 said:


> Have you been introduced to Reply w/ Quote yet? I hear she is a great friend.




She is new.  She doesnt know what she is doing yet.


----------



## thatcat22

sux2b44 said:


> She is new.  She doesnt know what she is doing yet.



sorry i haven't immersed myself in the forum culture.....day in and day out.....geeze......please forgive me for i have sinned


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> Bring 'Em Out!  Bring 'Em Out!



That's TI.  He's singing that song as you are announced at the reception.  

Thanks for ruining the surprise.


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> I wish you would.


----------



## C6R_Mag

Beetlejuice said:


> YOU ARE THE NUMBER ONE LOSER OF THE DAY!!!!



YAYYY. thatcat is #1 in my book too!!!


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> Bring 'Em Out!  Bring 'Em Out!



I changed it. Go look.


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> That's TI.  He's singing that song as you are announced at the reception.
> 
> Thanks for ruining the surprise.



  Jay-Z is in it... it's hard to yell when the barrel is in ya mouth!


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Your money can work for me too.



Oh, it will..........


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> I changed it. Go look.





Jay-Z is a great rap artist.


----------



## thatcat22

hope everyone is enjoying themselves too.

I am so holy but i'm gonna cut on everyone...cuz jesus will forgive me!

So get drunk....get behind the wheel....MURDER someone...but don't worry you will be forgiven for your ignorance. 

Then go preachy preachy on everyone's ass!


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> uhh yea...tiki bar was awesome this year....sorry for those who couldnt make it out....or in the case of many didn't want to.  I enjoyed myself and Im sure whatever you did at home on a Friday night was pretty freakin awesome too!



hey thanks!! i had a great time as well partaking in the devil's brew.


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying themselves too.
> 
> I am so holy but i'm gonna cut on everyone...cuz jesus will forgive me!
> 
> So get drunk....get behind the wheel....MURDER someone...but don't worry you will be forgiven for your ignorance.
> 
> Then go preachy preachy on everyone's ass!



 Jesus Saves


----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> hope everyone is enjoying themselves too.
> 
> I am so holy but i'm gonna cut on everyone...cuz jesus will forgive me!
> 
> So get drunk....get behind the wheel....MURDER someone...but don't worry you will be forgiven for your ignorance.
> 
> Then go preachy preachy on everyone's ass!




Oh look Soki she found out how to use the smilies.  Maybe there is hope for her or him or shim.


----------



## thatcat22

warneckutz said:


> Jesus Saves



sure didn't save that poor innocent lady in the other car...now her murderer is walking free......excellent


----------



## C6R_Mag




----------



## sux2b44

thatcat22 said:


> sure didn't save that poor innocent lady in the other car...now her murderer is walking free......excellent




FYI - 90% of this forum has Slotteds back so tread lightly.


----------



## thatcat22

wow...rally around a murderer! good for 90% of you


----------



## C6R_Mag

sux2b44 said:


> FYI - 90% of this forum has Slotteds back so tread lightly.



who cares?  u guys going to start beating people up?


----------



## C6R_Mag

forums are probably the purest form of freedom of speech. lol


----------



## thatcat22

yea watch your back...


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> wow...rally around a murderer! good for 90% of you


It's the internet... listen to only 50% of what you hear and believe only 25% of that!

But on the subject of Reverend Slotted, I heard his  was  and that he really likes it when  does  to his .


----------



## Dye Tied

sux2b44 said:


> FYI - 90% of this forum has Slotteds back so tread lightly.



Your intel is wrong


----------



## C6R_Mag

im fighting for post 1000 in this one!!!


----------



## puggymom

sux2b44 said:


> FYI - 90% of this forum has Slotteds back so tread lightly.



Anyone care to fill in the clueless...meaning me who is fairly new and only came to this thread at pg 86.


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> sure didn't save that poor innocent lady in the other car...now her murderer is walking free......excellent



Souls live forever..........either up or down.


----------



## nachomama

thatcat22 said:


> uhh yea...tiki bar was awesome this year....sorry for those who couldnt make it out....or in the case of many didn't want to.  I enjoyed myself and Im sure whatever you did at home on a Friday night was pretty freakin awesome too!





thatcat22 said:


> hope everyone is enjoying themselves too.
> 
> I am so holy but i'm gonna cut on everyone...cuz jesus will forgive me!
> 
> So get drunk....get behind the wheel....MURDER someone...but don't worry you will be forgiven for your ignorance.
> 
> Then go preachy preachy on everyone's ass!



You're bi-polar aren't you.


----------



## AK-74me

The Tiki bar has God to thank it is still standing.

In the past few years it has survived fires, floods, gay doctors, Calvert County .gov ect....

There is only ONE that could of saved it from all of these trials and tribulations.


----------



## thatcat22

toppick08 said:


> Souls live forever..........either up or down.



tell that to the family members who feel so hurt after an ignorant ass got behind the wheel because he was being SELFISH!


----------



## C6R_Mag

May i digress to the theory of panspermia again??


----------



## thatcat22

nachomama said:


> You're bi-polar aren't you.



polar as in bears?

umm just trying to get my topic back on topic!


----------



## C6R_Mag

AK-74me said:


> The Tiki bar has God to thank it is still standing.
> 
> In the past few years it has survived fires, floods, gay doctors, Calvert County .gov ect....
> 
> There is only ONE that could of saved it from all of these trials and tribulations.



lol, gay doctors- ouch...that could hurt.


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> tell that to the family members who feel so hurt after an ignorant ass got behind the wheel because he was being SELFISH!


... where is the proof to your claim of his being a murderer?


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> sure didn't save that poor innocent lady in the other car...now her murderer is walking free......excellent



What's that all about?  What innocent lady?


----------



## nachomama

thatcat22 said:


> polar as in bears?
> 
> umm just trying to get my topic back on topic!



No, as in needing to be heavily medicated.  

ummm, which topic would that be, as this thread has covered many?


----------



## thatcat22

keep up fatty! if you would of read...he said he killed someone from his drunk driving


----------



## puggymom

anyone watch yo gabba gabba? i am sitting her watching it by myself as my kids has moved to my daughters room to play. It is really odd.


----------



## slotted

sux2b44 said:


> FYI - 90% of this forum has Slotteds back so tread lightly.





Doubt that one, but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> sure didn't save that poor innocent lady in the other car...now her murderer is walking free......excellent



You really do not have to be a douche bag about this... how many more times can you bring this up?

Grab a cup of vinegar and jump in a water puddle outside to clean yourself out.


----------



## lovinmaryland

slotted said:


> Doubt that one, but thanks for the laugh.



I'll get your front


----------



## Bay_Kat

kris31280 said:


> ... where is the proof to your claim of his being a murderer?



Did I miss something?  I tried to read through, but I still don't know what she's talking about.


----------



## clevalley

slotted said:


> Doubt that one, but thanks for the laugh.



:snort:


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> keep up fatty! if you would of read...he said he killed someone from his drunk driving





No... you... didn't...


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> You really do not have to be a douche bag about this... how many more times can you bring this up?
> 
> Grab a cup of vinegar and jump in a water puddle outside to clean yourself out.



JESUS CHRIST....YOU MUST WATCH OPRAH TOO MUCH OR WANT TO BE A WOMAN SO YOU CAN EXPERIENCE THESE WONDERFUL THINGS


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> What's that all about?  What innocent lady?


----------



## C6R_Mag

almost 1000!!!!!11


----------



## C6R_Mag

i like to drink dulcolax!


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


>



Fatcat called me fat!


----------



## puggymom

C6R_Mag said:


> almost 1000!!!!!11



it is like a strange force...i cannot leave until it hits 1000


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> i like to drink dulcolax!



softens them suckers right up!


----------



## C6R_Mag

1k will be mine!


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> keep up fatty! if you would of read...he said he killed someone from his drunk driving


... again... this is the INTERNET... and... since he has demonstrated a level of sarcasm and sharp wit throughout this entire thread, I would guess that the comment about being in Rikers and finding Jesus there and killing a woman from drunk driving is all a byproduct of his very active imagination used to stir the idiotic tendencies you seem to enjoy expressing.

Paraphrased?  I would be willing to say with some authority that the story of him killing a woman due to drunk driving is


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Fatcat called me fat!





She meant to type PHAT


----------



## thatcat22

ohh yea


----------



## C6R_Mag

miiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sux2b44

C6R_Mag said:


> who cares?  u guys going to start beating people up?



  Puh-leaze.  No one is saying anything about being physical.

Please, go and play with yourself in a dark closet.  Sometimes pleasuring yourself eases the mental tension! 

Comeon JPC_JR - you can do better than this?


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> Fatcat called me fat!




http://forums.somd.com/2883859-post702.html


----------



## puggymom

C6R_Mag said:


> 1k will be mine!


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> ... again... this is the INTERNET... and... since he has demonstrated a level of sarcasm and sharp wit throughout this entire thread, I would guess that the comment about being in Rikers and finding Jesus there and killing a woman from drunk driving is all a byproduct of his very active imagination used to stir the idiotic tendencies you seem to enjoy expressing.
> 
> Paraphrased?  I would be willing to say with some authority that the story of him killing a woman due to drunk driving is



You shoulda saved this for 1,000...


----------



## lovinmaryland




----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> I'll get your front


If you're getting his front, can I get your back?


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> ... again... this is the INTERNET... and... since he has demonstrated a level of sarcasm and sharp wit throughout this entire thread, I would guess that the comment about being in Rikers and finding Jesus there and killing a woman from drunk driving is all a byproduct of his very active imagination used to stir the idiotic tendencies you seem to enjoy expressing.
> 
> Paraphrased?  I would be willing to say with some authority that the story of him killing a woman due to drunk driving is



HE ADMITTED IT IN AN EARLIER THREAD


----------



## C6R_Mag

lovinmaryland said:


> She meant to type PHAT



DAMN YOUUUUUUUU!!!! you took 1k from me


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> ... again... this is the INTERNET... and... since he has demonstrated a level of sarcasm and sharp wit throughout this entire thread, I would guess that the comment about being in Rikers and finding Jesus there and killing a woman from drunk driving is all a byproduct of his very active imagination used to stir the idiotic tendencies you seem to enjoy expressing.
> 
> Paraphrased?  I would be willing to say with some authority that the story of him killing a woman due to drunk driving is



doesn't change the fact he is still a pothead hippie stoner.


----------



## puggymom

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## thatcat22

ohhh man i have bi-polar and diarrhea....i am such a mess pot


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> If you're getting his front, can I get your back?


Are you bringing that  again?


C6R_Mag said:


> DAMN YOUUUUUUUU!!!! you took 1k from me


----------



## thurley42

thatcat22 said:


> HE ADMITTED IT IN AN EARLIER THREAD



so what your saying is...you know something you read on the internet is true because you read it somewhere else on the internet?


----------



## clevalley

thatcat22 said:


> JESUS CHRIST....YOU MUST WATCH OPRAH TOO MUCH OR WANT TO BE A WOMAN SO YOU CAN EXPERIENCE THESE WONDERFUL THINGS



:roflmao You are a small pitifull person... it must need some cleaning if you are yelling like that.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> doesn't change the fact he is still a pothead hippie stoner.


 A pothead hippie stoner who's got all the ladies of SOMD.com  over his  self


----------



## thatcat22

clevalley said:


> :roflmao You are a small pitifull person... it must need some cleaning if you are yelling like that.



yup u got me....since you know it all......


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you bringing that  again?


You know it!  I know how you like it


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> tell that to the family members who feel so hurt after an ignorant ass got behind the wheel because he was being SELFISH!



Our little earthly hurts, will be nothing compared to the hurt one will feel on Judgement Day......God Bless...........Only God can comfort you fully..............and the family of the victim........


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> A pothead hippie stoner who's got all the ladies of SOMD.com  over his  self



kris your lame. is this yet another man you would be scared to commit to?


----------



## sockgirl77

thatcat22 said:


> ohhh man i have bi-polar and diarrhea....i am such a mess pot



You can get disable for that.


----------



## Arista

thatcat22 said:


> HE ADMITTED IT IN AN EARLIER THREAD


I'm not sure why I'm even trying since you're clearly choosing not to listen, because you want so badly to be right, but 99% of the individuals on this forum soak daily in sarcasm so it leaks from their pores.  You can't always believe what they say... especially when it comes to killing someone.  I think you're being played... because they're getting the desired reaction out of you.  You're lending credibility to their argument that you're an idiot by buying into this.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## thatcat22

musta been wendys or something


----------



## puggymom

Arista said:


> I'm not sure why I'm even trying since you're clearly choosing not to listen, because you want so badly to be right, but 99% of the individuals on this forum *soak daily in sarcasm so it leaks from their pores.*  You can't always believe what they say... especially when it comes to killing someone.  I think you're being played... because they're getting the desired reaction out of you.  You're lending credibility to their argument that you're an idiot by buying into this.
> 
> I'm just sayin'...


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> A pothead hippie stoner who's got all the ladies of SOMD.com  over his  self



Slotted is  - in a truely heterosexual, masculine way that is...


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> musta been wendys or something



nah, its a chicken nugget.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> http://forums.somd.com/2883859-post702.html



And you lived to tell about and preach the word of our Lord and Saviour!?

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## puggymom

I LOVE Wendy's Spicy Baconator...does not help with the diet though.


----------



## kris31280

C6R_Mag said:


> kris your lame. is this yet another man you would be scared to commit to?


 

He's got a  right?  I think that puts him on the list.


----------



## thatcat22

Arista said:


> I'm not sure why I'm even trying since you're clearly choosing not to listen, because you want so badly to be right, but 99% of the individuals on this forum soak daily in sarcasm so it leaks from their pores.  You can't always believe what they say... especially when it comes to killing someone.  I think you're being played... because they're getting the desired reaction out of you.  You're lending credibility to their argument that you're an idiot by buying into this.
> 
> I'm just sayin'...



keep on keepin on....whatever makes u feel right


----------



## C6R_Mag

2000 will be mine next!!!!!!!1


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> You can get disable for that.





God Damn Girl


----------



## sux2b44

warneckutz said:


> And you lived to tell about and preach the word of our Lord and Saviour!?
> 
> Hallelujah!!!



Praise be Jesus!


----------



## slotted

clevalley said:


> Slotted is  - in a truely heterosexual, masculine way that is...



Oh stop it.


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> God Damn Girl





Get thee' behind me.......sinner.


----------



## warneckutz

sux2b44 said:


> Praise be Jesus!



Him too!


----------



## Arista

thatcat22 said:


> keep on keepin on....whatever makes u feel right


I tried.  I really did.


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> And you lived to tell about and preach the word of our Lord and Saviour!?
> 
> Hallelujah!!!



That's why He knew it was time to take that poor old bag home to live with Him.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Oh stop it.




You... suck.


----------



## MJ

clevalley said:


> Slotted is  - in a truely heterosexual, masculine way that is...



Careful... he'll drop ya like a rock if you get too clingy.


----------



## C6R_Mag

am i alone in thinking rosie o'donnel is sexy?


----------



## slotted

MJ said:


> Careful... he'll drop ya like a rock if you get too clingy.



 The cling on... She really is a cool chick, just too far away and called way too much.


----------



## sux2b44

MJ said:


> Careful... he'll drop ya like a rock if you get too clingy.



  Thanks for the heads-up!  I will put that in my back pocket for future reference!!


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> The cling on... She really is a cool chick, just too far away and called way too much.


Cling ons... that just sounds like something that happens when someone doesn't wipe properly....


----------



## clevalley

sux2b44 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!  I will put that in my back pocket for future reference!!



I thought you had a thing for War?


----------



## MJ

slotted said:


> The cling on... She really is a cool chick, just too far away and called way too much.



Oh I wasn't singling anyone out.  

Remember how I tried to cuddle and you made me go to Cryers by myself?


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> I thought you had a thing for War?


I thought you two were a couple :shrug:

Lookin' to spice things up by adding one of the men of SOMD forums?


----------



## sux2b44

clevalley said:


> I thought you had a thing for War?



 shhhh............. War is listening - he might read this and catch on.


----------



## aps45819

C6R_Mag said:


> am i alone in thinking rosie o'donnel is sexy?



You're the only sober male that thinks so.


----------



## slotted

MJ said:


> Oh I wasn't singling anyone out.
> 
> Remember how I tried to cuddle and you made me go to Cryers by myself?


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> I thought you two were a couple :shrug:
> 
> Lookin' to spice things up by adding one of the men of SOMD forums?



 - we are... but if you throw in one of these  wimmin's here we might have a deal... 

I would have to get her liquored up, _way liquored up _to the point of passing out and it might work out for me.


----------



## kris31280

Alright... well goal met for the day... let's run it down:
1000 posts in a thread about nothing?  Check.
Time wasted when I should've been working?  Check.
Time wasted in a class that is worthless and pointless?  Check.
Inbox flooded with messages from people asking for clarifications?  Check.
Proof that my new invisibility formula works?  Check.
Dusting off of old biblical knowledge?  Check.
Amazement and amusement and the twisted world of religion?  Check.

I'm gonna go home now... ya'll have a good rest of the afternoon.


----------



## camily

warneckutz said:


>



I wanna make love in this club. In this club. 
Have you ever made love to a thug in the club?


----------



## C6R_Mag

i just dropped a duke the size of my arm. it was quite impressive.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> I wanna make love in this club. In this club.
> Have you ever made love to a thug in the club?



I'm in.......


----------



## Bustem' Down

This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?


----------



## C6R_Mag

kris31280 said:


> Alright... well goal met for the day... let's run it down:
> 1000 posts in a thread about nothing?  Check.
> Time wasted when I should've been working?  Check.
> Time wasted in a class that is worthless and pointless?  Check.
> Inbox flooded with messages from people asking for clarifications?  Check.
> Proof that my new invisibility formula works?  Check.
> Dusting off of old biblical knowledge?  Check.
> Amazement and amusement and the twisted world of religion?  Check.
> 
> I'm gonna go home now... ya'll have a good rest of the afternoon.



including myself there must have been close to 8 people that got nothing accomplished at work today.


----------



## slotted

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?



Bingo!


----------



## C6R_Mag

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?



yeah u better read the whole thing.  thatcat simply started a thread and it was blown wayy out of proportion...in the biblical sense.


----------



## MJ

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Bingo!



i challenge yoru bingo. b9 was never called!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> i challenge yoru bingo. b9 was never called!



You sank my battleship!


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> - we are... but if you throw in one of these  wimmin's here we might have a deal...
> 
> I would have to get her liquored up, _way liquored up _to the point of passing out and it might work out for me.


----------



## Bustem' Down

slotted said:


> Bingo!



Cool.


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> i just dropped a duke the size of my arm. it was quite impressive.



You're an MPD aren't you.


----------



## camily

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?



Right on sailor!
Not to be confused with soldier.
Or Marine.


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


>





We are still having a party with beer and midgets still for the boys birthday right???  THERE is our chance!


----------



## AK-74me

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?


That and there are about 4 people in this thread who 

A. have a broken sarcasm detector

or

B. are too stupid to know when they are being F'd with.


----------



## slotted

Bustem' Down said:


> Cool.



It really was quite entertaining if you get time and want to laugh.


----------



## C6R_Mag

well im off of here as well.  im still pissed i didnt get #1000 post.

recap:
1. many people went to tikibar
2. many people didnt
3. bring bible to debate
4. never dissagree with someone shoving it down your throat 
  a. or their friends
5. slotted has pimped many ladies on somd
6. kenny is dead
6. will and grace has a shifter theory
8. my cat takes huge dumps
9. rosie is sexy


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> You sank my battleship!



I'll sink your battleship. 
Sux, that was another sex reference just so you know. Don't post something about likeing to play that game.


----------



## C6R_Mag

ill post the minutes later.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> We are still having a party with beer and midgets still for the boys birthday right???  THERE is our chance!



Don't call me a midget.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> I'll sink your battleship.
> Sux, that was another sex reference just so you know. Don't post something about likeing to play that game.



Jesus Christ.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> Jesus Christ.


----------



## MJ

C6R_Mag said:


> well im off of here as well.  im still pissed i didnt get #1000 post.
> 
> recap:
> 1. many people went to tikibar
> 2. many people didnt
> 3. bring bible to debate
> 4. never dissagree with someone shoving it down your throat
> a. or their friends
> 5. slotted has pimped many ladies on somd
> 6. kenny is dead
> 6. will and grace has a shifter theory
> 8. my cat takes huge dumps
> 9. rosie is sexy
> 10. It's MJ's Birthday


:fixed:


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> Don't call me a midget.



Never  

We were going to rent-a-midget remember? 

Tomorrow is the boys birthday, I have to go buy the keg, get the slip and slide together, rent the midget's...


----------



## slotted

MJ said:


> :fixed:



 Happy Birthday. Let's go to Cryer's tonight.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> Never
> 
> We were going to rent-a-midget remember?
> 
> Tomorrow is the boys birthday, I have to go buy the keg, get the slip and slide together, rent the midget's...



Don't call Sux a slip and slide.



And yes, I remember.


----------



## lovinmaryland

C6R_Mag said:


> well im off of here as well.  im still pissed i didnt get #1000 post.



It stings doesnt it


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> Happy Birthday. Let's go to Cryer's tonight.



Are you in town?


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Never
> 
> We were going to rent-a-midget remember?
> 
> Tomorrow is the boys birthday, I have to go buy the keg, get the slip and slide together, *rent the midget's*...



Make sure there at least 4' 6" for me..........


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> Make sure *there* at least 4' 6" for me..........



they're
Sheesh.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> Are you in town?



no.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> they're
> Sheesh.



..oopps..


----------



## MJ

slotted said:


> Happy Birthday. Let's go to Cryer's tonight.




  Wait. Is this a trick?


----------



## clevalley

camily said:


> I'll sink your battleship.
> Sux, that was another sex reference just so you know. Don't post something about likeing to play that game.





slotted said:


> Jesus Christ.



 She's slow like that (Sux) I have to have Camily help me today with the sexual innuendo's with that girl.


----------



## camily

clevalley said:


> She's slow like that (Sux) I have to have Camily help me today with the sexual innuendo's with that girl.



Not everyone can be me. What can I say.


----------



## thatcat22

Bustem' Down said:


> This is a long thread and I don't want to read it all, so is it safe to sum up that thatcat22 is an idiot?



who the f$^k are you?


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> who the f$^k are you?



One of my friends..............


----------



## thatcat22

toppick08 said:


> One of my friends..............



figures...just as dumb as u


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> figures...just as brilliant as me



:fixed:

dip####


----------



## camily

thatcat22 said:


> who the f$^k are you?



Back off sister.


----------



## puggymom

camily said:


> You're an MPD aren't you.



Will someone PLEASE tell me what MPD stands for???? It is driving my crazy.


----------



## AK-74me

puggymom said:


> Will someone PLEASE tell me what MPD stands for???? It is driving my crazy.




Come lay on my red couch and I'll tell you.


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> Will someone PLEASE tell me what MPD stands for???? It is driving my crazy.



PulseStart.......


----------



## Beetlejuice

puggymom said:


> Will someone PLEASE tell me what MPD stands for???? It is driving my crazy.



*M*y *P*anties *D*irty


----------



## AK-74me

Beetlejuice said:


> *M*y *P*anties *D*irty



you are so smart for a noob.


----------



## puggymom

No one is going to tell me? You people all suck!


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> I'll sink your battleship.
> Sux, that was another sex reference just so you know. Don't post something about likeing to play that game.


I'd say it's probably less a battleship and more a dingy...


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> PulseStart.......



That's YOUR mpd?


----------



## itsbob

warneckutz said:


> How my username has been so destroyed is beyond me.



What you biatchin about now warmkuntz??


----------



## AK-74me

puggymom said:


> No one is going to tell me? You people all suck!



Hey I tried. Context clues are your friend.


----------



## camily

kris31280 said:


> I'd say it's probably less a battleship and more a dingy...



Maybe its a Tug.


----------



## kris31280

camily said:


> Maybe its a Tug.


----------



## Beetlejuice

AK-74me said:


> you are so smart for a noob.



He's beetle
He's as bad as can
And he knows
He's the best

This is beetle
Is as bad as can
He knows
He's the best

He's big and he's strong
And he knows he is badder
And he knows what he gets
He knows what he knows
He knows what we have
He knows what he gets
It gets better

Beetle is as bad as can
He knows he's the best
This is beetle
Is as bad as can
He knows hes the best

He's big and he's strong
And he knows he is badder
And he know what he gets
He knows what he knows
And he knows what we have
He knows what he gets
It gets better
And he's a tough guy
And he knows and he knows the best i can

He's beetle
He's as bad as can
He knows he's the best
Beetle
Is as bad as can
And he knows he's the best
This is beetle
Is as bad as can
And he knows he's the best


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> I'd say it's probably less a battleship and more a dingy...





camily said:


> Maybe its a Tug.





kris31280 said:


>



f' all you.


----------



## Kain99

OMG!  You guys are still at it?  Too funny.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> f' all you.



Who doesn't like a good tug?


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> f' all you.


 Want me to kiss it better?


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> Want me to kiss it better?



I'm going to tell your new bff.


----------



## AK-74me

Beetlejuice said:


> He's beetle
> He's as bad as can
> And he knows
> He's the best
> 
> This is beetle
> Is as bad as can
> He knows
> He's the best
> 
> He's big and he's strong
> And he knows he is badder
> And he knows what he gets
> He knows what he knows
> He knows what we have
> He knows what he gets
> It gets better
> 
> Beetle is as bad as can
> He knows he's the best
> This is beetle
> Is as bad as can
> He knows hes the best
> 
> He's big and he's strong
> And he knows he is badder
> And he know what he gets
> He knows what he knows
> And he knows what we have
> He knows what he gets
> It gets better
> And he's a tough guy
> And he knows and he knows the best i can
> 
> He's beetle
> He's as bad as can
> He knows he's the best
> Beetle
> Is as bad as can
> And he knows he's the best
> This is beetle
> Is as bad as can
> And he knows he's the best



Who me?


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> f' all you.



Ok.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> I'm going to tell your new bff.


 Well then we can both kiss it and make it better


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> I'm going to tell your new bff.



Jill?


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> That's YOUR mpd?


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


>



Now I feel like Sux.


----------



## BS Gal

Does anyone want to know what is on the scanner right now?


----------



## toppick08

:





kris31280 said:


> Well then we can both kiss it and make it better



please do.......


----------



## toppick08

BS Gal said:


> Does anyone want to know what is on the scanner right now?


----------



## camily

BS Gal said:


> Does anyone want to know what is on the scanner right now?



A vase with some flowers in it?


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> :
> 
> please do.......


I don't know why you're gettin' all excited there sparky...


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> I don't know why you're gettin' all excited there sparky...


----------



## pixiegirl

My attention has been called to this thread and I'll read it later when the Things are in bed.


----------



## thurley42

camily said:


> A vase with some flowers in it?


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> My attention has been called to this thread and I'll read it later when the Things are in bed.



Like you're going to read it all.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotted said:


> Like you're going to read it all.



She'll search this thread for keyword: pixie


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


> Like you're going to read it all.



I'll read up until 10:00; you know, phone sex time.


----------



## kris31280

Back to the thread topic initally... Here I have been busted double fisting it 

photography by John Douglass : photos : Tiki Bar Opening 2008 7:00 to 9:30 D80- powered by SmugMug


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Back to the thread topic initally... *Here I have been busted double fisting it *
> photography by John Douglass : photos : Tiki Bar Opening 2008 7:00 to 9:30 D80- powered by SmugMug


----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> Back to the thread topic initally... Here I have been busted double fisting it
> 
> photography by John Douglass : photos : Tiki Bar Opening 2008 7:00 to 9:30 D80- powered by SmugMug



girl you nasty!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

kris31280 said:


> Back to the thread topic initally... Here I have been busted double fisting it
> 
> photography by John Douglass : photos : Tiki Bar Opening 2008 7:00 to 9:30 D80- powered by SmugMug



oh my


----------



## kris31280

Bay_Kat said:


> oh my


... Mai Tais are the devil.  That's my Tiki Bar Weekend PSA.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> Back to the thread topic initally... Here I have been busted double fisting it
> 
> photography by John Douglass : photos : Tiki Bar Opening 2008 7:00 to 9:30 D80- powered by SmugMug



 

Glad those were drinks you were double-fisting and not...


----------



## K_Jo

Aaaaaaand...DONE!


----------



## warneckutz

K_Jo said:


> Aaaaaaand...DONE!



It was pretty sweet, huh?  I learned a whole lot today.


----------



## slotted

K_Jo said:


> Aaaaaaand...DONE!


----------



## warneckutz

clevalley said:


> I thought you had a thing for War?



  I'm a good lil' Christian.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> I thought you two were a couple :shrug:
> 
> Lookin' to spice things up by adding one of the men of SOMD forums?



What are you babbling about?


----------



## K_Jo

warneckutz said:


> It was pretty sweet, huh?  I learned a whole lot today.


I started reading it at 1:00. 


slotted said:


>



You're such a good little bible thumper.


----------



## Dougstermd

thatcat22 said:


> yea, seriously.  i'm sure you all had a great time chit chatting on the forums and cutting down the tiki bar opening.  had a few whole pizzas, shoved your face with ice cream and called it a night



I aint got time to read this whole fread. But I did not have pizza til 11:30 am on saturday. I was at work friday night and just checked in here to see how all the alkies were doing getting arrested 150 miles from where I am


----------



## slotted

K_Jo said:


> You're such a good little bible thumper.


----------



## K_Jo

slotted said:


>



Get over here and break my water.


----------



## warneckutz

K_Jo said:


> Get over here and break my water.





OMG


----------



## slotted

K_Jo said:


> Get over here and break my water.


----------



## daisycreek

Kain99 said:


> Over 35 sista!




ouch!


----------



## kris31280

K_Jo said:


> Get over here and break my water.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:


> Get over here and break my water.


I think they just use a crochet needle.  You could get Eddie to do it!


----------



## Kain99

Slotted in the car driving 100 miles an hour.  By morning, we shall have an angel!


----------



## kris31280

Nickel said:


> I think they just use a crochet needle.  You could get Eddie to do it!


OMG!   

THANK GOD I never had to have my water broke!


----------



## slotted

Kain99 said:


> Slotted in the car driving 100 miles an hour.  By morning, we shall have an angel!


Not on a work night.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:


> I think they just use a crochet needle.  You could get Eddie to do it!


  He needs a serious manicure first.


Kain99 said:


> Slotted in the car driving 100 miles an hour.  By morning, we shall have an angel!


----------



## Kain99

slotted said:


> Not on a work night.



Wow!  That reputation as a lunatic is gonna flush if you keep this up!


----------



## onebdzee

K_Jo said:


> He needs a serious manicure first.



uuuuummmmm..........aren't you supposed to be doing jumping jacks or something or did I miss something again?


----------



## kris31280

onebdzee said:


> uuuuummmmm..........aren't you supposed to be doing jumping jacks or something or did I miss something again?


Raspberry leaf tea, supposedly, works wonders.


----------



## K_Jo

onebdzee said:


> uuuuummmmm..........aren't you supposed to be doing jumping jacks or something or did I miss something again?



I tried that.  They were reported as aftershocks from the Illinois earthquake.


----------



## onebdzee

K_Jo said:


> I tried that.  They were reported as aftershocks from the Illinois earthquake.



Caster Oil


----------



## camily

Wow. A whole different group of peeps here now.


----------



## Beetlejuice

K_Jo said:


> I tried that.  They were reported as aftershocks from the Illinois earthquake.



I'll yank that baby out lady.... Call em Babyjuice


----------



## Kain99

camily said:


> Wow. A whole different group of peeps here now.



The thread that just keeps going....


----------



## otter

onebdzee said:


> Caster Oil Enema


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:


>



Holy crap.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> OMG!
> 
> THANK GOD I never had to have my water broke!


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


>


.... C section, special Ed....


----------



## puggymom

I think you can just drink the caster oil


----------



## BS Gal

onebdzee said:


> Caster Oil



That just makes you cramp and puke.


----------



## puggymom

BS Gal said:


> That just makes you cramp and puke.


It worked for a friend of mine. She wanted a VBAC so badly and was told if she went into labor on her own before she hit 41 weeks she could try it. Otherwise a repeat c section was scheduled for exactly 41 weeks. I think this was a Tuesday. Well that Sunday before she tried the caster oil and her daughter was born via successful VBAC the next morning.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> .... C section, special Ed....



Ummm... TMI!  Lawdy! 

Lets go back to talking about normal stuff... (that should last for half a min.)


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Ummm... TMI!  Lawdy!
> 
> Lets go back to talking about normal stuff... (that should last for half a min.)


TMI would be if any woman actually told you about the morning AFTER a C section...

What normal stuff would you like to discuss?


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> TMI would be if any woman actually told you about the morning AFTER a C section...
> 
> What normal stuff would you like to discuss?



I have nothing to discuss, I'm going to bed... but I hope there's about 5 more pages on here tomorrow AM.


----------



## daisycreek

all us old peeps... ( over 35) have BUCKSNORTexperience..... not a 1 day party......... but all week!


----------



## Kain99

Speaking of bed... I have an all new fear.  Major fear.... Life altering mess me up forever fear!  

Bedbugs.

Saw a special on Dateline and now I am terrified of hotel rooms!  Praying to God my travel schedule remains light. 

Just thought I'd post something really off topic.

Seriously though... bedbugs are nasty little beasts! 

To think, I was spending 4 nights a week in hotels a year ago.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> Wow. A whole different group of peeps here now.


I'm still around. Hardcore like that.


----------



## K_Jo

puggymom said:


> I think you can just drink the caster oil



Otter prefers rear entry whenever possible.


----------



## daisycreek

take a plastic mattress cover with ya ......or can they get thru those?


----------



## puggymom

Kain99 said:


> Speaking of bed... I have an all new fear.  Major fear.... Life altering mess me up forever fear!
> 
> Bedbugs.
> 
> Saw a special on Dateline and now I am terrified of hotel rooms!  Praying to God my travel schedule remains light.
> 
> Just thought I'd post something really off topic.
> 
> Seriously though... bedbugs are nasty little beasts!
> 
> To think, I was spending 4 nights a week in hotels a year ago.


OMG me too!!! ever since they made a comeback (on the news anyway)


----------



## daisycreek

k_jo .... the av is 2 cute!!!


----------



## puggymom

I do not like bugs in general though. Spiders scare me so much!


----------



## daisycreek

did they have spiders at the tiki bar?


----------



## puggymom

daisycreek said:


> did they have spiders at the tiki bar?




i've never been.


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> i've never been.


There are MAD spiders around here... spiders in species you've never even thought of!


----------



## K_Jo

daisycreek said:


> did they have spiders at the tiki bar?



Loser pothead spiders.


----------



## daisycreek

spiders in the twin cities too! ya know'


the one i know from minneapolis was a loser meth head spider....


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> spiders in the twin cities too! ya know'
> 
> 
> the one i know from minneapolis was a loser meth head spider....


Yes... but I saw more species of spiders after moving out here than I EVER saw in MN... and I lived in the country!


----------



## Bann

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  *It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it*.




Huh????        People have no right to criticize something heard on a (public air waves) police scanner about the publicly broadcast goings-on at a public place?   Since when?   

      Over 1,000 posts!  I guess it's off topic to post a reply to this now.


----------



## daisycreek

in mn they are frozen...


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> in mn they are frozen...


But I don't get to live near the ocean in MN....


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> There are MAD spiders around here... spiders in species you've never even thought of!



And that is why every 6 months the outside of my house is sprayed for spiders. Since I started doing that I only see very few. The bug guy is coming this Thursday actually.


----------



## daisycreek

yeah but ya have 10,000 lakes!  i miss mn...... it was really nice there..


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> yeah but ya have 10,000 lakes!  i miss mn...... it was really nice there..


Where in MN did you live?

We'd get these MASSIVE spiders in downtown Hastings... they'd make webs on the street lights and in the corners... but that was because it was so close to the Mississippi River.


----------



## onebdzee

otter said:


>



Ok....now that was even grosser


----------



## daisycreek

I was there all the time but didnt live there... guess I have been all over around the twin cities and as far up as brainerd


----------



## onebdzee

daisycreek said:


> did they have spiders at the tiki bar?



Only in the outside part


----------



## slotted

Since we're now on the subject of spiders.

Job 8:14 Whose hope shall be cut off, and whose trust [shall be] a spider's web.
Proverbs 30:28 	The spider taketh hold with her hands, and is in kings' palaces.
Isaiah 59:5 They hatch cockatrice' eggs, and weave the spider's web: he that eateth of their eggs dieth, and that which is crushed breaketh out into a viper.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Since we're now on the subject of spiders.
> 
> Job 8:14 Whose hope shall be cut off, and whose trust [shall be] a spider's web.
> Proverbs 30:28 	The spider taketh hold with her hands, and is in kings' palaces.
> Isaiah 59:5 They hatch cockatrice' eggs, and weave the spider's web: he that eateth of their eggs dieth, and that which is crushed breaketh out into a viper.


We're on the subject of Minnesota... spiders were just incidentals...


----------



## onebdzee

slotted said:


> Since we're now on the subject of spiders.
> 
> Job 8:14 Whose hope shall be cut off, and whose trust [shall be] a spider's web.
> Proverbs 30:28 	The spider taketh hold with her hands, and is in kings' palaces.
> Isaiah 59:5 They hatch cockatrice' eggs, and weave the spider's web: he that eateth of their eggs dieth, and that which is crushed breaketh out into a viper.



It's Minnasota now....keep up, will ya?


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> I was there all the time but didnt live there... guess I have been all over around the twin cities and as far up as brainerd


Where you in Wisconsin then?  It's strange to just randomly be in MN all the time all over the Twin Cities  

I'm going back in July, I can't wait... it'll be good to see old friends again... and to actually drink BEER instead of this Miller Light piss they sell out here.  :sigh: I miss Mich Golden Light...


----------



## Fugazi

kris31280 said:


> Where you in Wisconsin then?  It's strange to just randomly be in MN all the time all over the Twin Cities
> 
> I'm going back in July, I can't wait... it'll be good to see old friends again... and to actually drink BEER instead of this Miller Light piss they sell out here.  :sigh: I miss Mich Golden Light...



and Michelob is not pisswater? you are stuck in domestic hell


----------



## kris31280

Fugazi said:


> and Michelob is not pisswater? you are stuck in domestic hell


Until you've had a Michelob Golden Light... 

Don't talk to me about my beer.


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> We're on the subject of Minnesota... spiders were just incidentals...





onebdzee said:


> It's Minnasota now....keep up, will ya?



Job 24:7 They cause the naked to lodge without clothing, that [they have] no covering in the cold.


----------



## Fugazi

kris31280 said:


> Until you've had a Michelob Golden Light...
> 
> Don't talk to me about my beer.



Domestic beer blows


----------



## Fugazi

slotted said:


> Job 24:7 They cause the naked to lodge without clothing, that [they have] no covering in the cold.



ok dude it is getting really old now!!!


----------



## mainman

Fugazi said:


> ok dude it is getting really old now!!!


That'll get him to stop....


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:


> That'll get him to stop....


----------



## Kain99

Slotted is Slotted... Nothing can make him stop!  Oh the humanity!


----------



## onebdzee

mainman said:


> That'll get him to stop....


----------



## daisycreek

no i still lived in md.... had a bf in mn so would fly back and forth about once a month...  I did move there for @ a month and lived in Eagan and work at Blue cross blue shield... but came back home after that.... I LOVE the Como Zoo!


----------



## slotted

Fugazi said:


> ok dude it is getting really old now!!!


No, Methuselah was old. 




Genesis 5:25 And Methuselah lived an hundred eighty and seven years, and begat Lamech:
Genesis 5:26 And Methuselah lived after he begat Lamech seven hundred eighty and two years, and begat sons and daughters:
Genesis 5:27 And all the days of Methuselah were nine hundred sixty and nine years: and he died.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Job 24:7 They cause the naked to lodge without clothing, that [they have] no covering in the cold.


... 
....

Uh... Preach on Reverend Slotted?


----------



## BS Gal

daisycreek said:


> no i still lived in md.... had a bf in mn so would fly back and forth about once a month...  *I did move there for @ a month *and lived in Eagan and work at Blue cross blue shield... but came back home after that.... I LOVE the Como Zoo!



So, I guess living with him didn't work out so well?


----------



## mainman

slotted said:


> No, Methuselah was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis 5:25 And Methuselah lived an hundred eighty and seven years, and begat Lamech:
> Genesis 5:26 And Methuselah lived after he begat Lamech seven hundred eighty and two years, and begat sons and daughters:
> Genesis 5:27 And all the days of Methuselah were nine hundred sixty and nine years: and he died.


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> no i still lived in md.... had a bf in mn so would fly back and forth about once a month...  I did move there for @ a month and lived in Eagan and work at Blue cross blue shield... but came back home after that.... I LOVE the Como Zoo!


Where in BCBS?

My ex girlfriend worked there... actually, one of my ex boyfriends does too and I think they were friends 

I almost got a job there twice over... I lived in Burnsville for awhile in 2003 and then we moved to New Hope until 2005, when we moved back to Hastings before he broke my heart and moved to Alaska.


----------



## Kain99

OMG I heard the most awesome biblical quote today.  It actually made me tear up.  Crap,  I can't remember the whole thing.  Be wise like snakes and humble like the lambs.  Now I gotta find it.


----------



## daisycreek

nah he picked up a nasty lil meth habit...


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> nah he picked up a nasty lil meth habit...


Sounds Minnesotan to me!


----------



## slotted

Kain99 said:


> OMG I heard the most awesome biblical quote today.  It actually made me tear up.  Crap,  I can't remember the whole thing.  Be wise like snakes and humble like the lambs.  Now I gotta find it.






Matthew 10:16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.


----------



## Agee

mainman said:


>


 

Nice to see you out!

and this thread, UFB!


----------



## Geek

Nickel said:


> I think they just use a crochet needle.  You could get Eddie to do it!


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Matthew 10:16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.


Jebus you're scary...

You're like a walking biblical reference book.


----------



## Kain99

slotted said:


> Matthew 10:16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.



OMG thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## slotted

Kain99 said:


> OMG thank you from the bottom of my heart.


Proverbs 27:17 Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.


----------



## BS Gal

Kain99 said:


> OMG thank you from the bottom of my heart.



Good Gawd. All I could think of was something to do with ewes and BCP.


----------



## kris31280

BS Gal said:


> Good Gawd. All I could think of was something to do with ewes and BCP.


You've got the most amazingly awesome siggy


----------



## Kain99

BS Gal said:


> Good Gawd. All I could think of was something to do with ewes and BCP.



Every now and then I hear something that changes me...


----------



## BS Gal

kris31280 said:


> You've got the most amazingly awesome siggy



  I should give credit where credit is due.  When I read that I said, "By Gawd, that's me."


----------



## kris31280

BS Gal said:


> I should give credit where credit is due.  When I read that I said, "By Gawd, that's me."


Heh... yeah well... I also need to come up with a "I say things impulsively because I don't think before I speak and that can and will alienate some people."

Speaking of alien... I have to photoshop this dude's head on to a picture for an assignment due tomorrow and I think I either lack the program or the know how.

P.S.  If Reverand Slotted can come up with a biblical quote about photoshopping... I will be completely flabbergasted and amazed and just might ask to see him walk on water.


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> Heh... yeah well... I also need to come up with a "I say things impulsively because I don't think before I speak and that can and will alienate some people."
> 
> Speaking of alien... I have to photoshop this dude's head on to a picture for an assignment due tomorrow and I think I either lack the program or the know how.
> 
> P.S.  If Reverand Slotted can come up with a biblical quote about photoshopping... I will be completely flabbergasted and amazed and just might ask to see him walk on water.



Tis better to listen than speak my friend... 

Yoda or someone like that.


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> P.S.  If Reverand Slotted can come up with a biblical quote about photoshopping... I will be completely flabbergasted and amazed and just might ask to see him walk on water.



Photographs are of the Devil, you might want to inform your school about that. 

Psalms 78:58 For they provoked him to anger with their high places, and moved him to jealousy with their graven images.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Photographs are of the Devil, you might want to inform your school about that.
> 
> Psalms 78:58 For they provoked him to anger with their high places, and moved him to jealousy with their graven images.


... I... f... flugalbinder.  You suck... I... nearly rendered speechless....

But that doesn't help me with my photoshop creation.


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> ... I... f... flugalbinder.  You suck... I... nearly rendered speechless....
> 
> But that doesn't help me with my photoshop creation.



Pray... It'll do ya good.


----------



## slotted

slotted said:


> Photographs are of the Devil


I'm serious, ask the next Amish person you see. That's why it's not polite to photograph them.


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> Pray... It'll do ya good.


I asked the powers that be for spiritual clarity and they directed me to Veerublog.com, which lead me to many image generators.

I have been saved!


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> I asked the powers that be for spiritual clarity and they directed me to Veerublog.com, which lead me to many image generators.
> 
> I have been saved!



God sent me to you Kris.... I'll get ya straight.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> I'm serious, ask the next Amish person you see. That's why it's not polite to photograph them.


I've heard that about Native Americans and the tribes in New Zealand who's name has just slipped out of my memory...

Taking a photograph of someone is to steal part of their soul, and so it's not ok to photograph them.

And every time I see an Amish person now I can only picture the horrific crime scene photographs I saw last Thursday in my Criminal Law class.


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> God sent me to you Kris.... I'll get ya straight.


Heh... 

Do I have to be straight?  I kind of like being crooked...


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> Heh...
> 
> Do I have to be straight?  I kind of like being crooked...



I'm crooked too, but I walk straight.... Come to Kain!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> I'm crooked too, but I walk straight.... Come to Kain!


 only cuz it's been a crappy night and I'm in need of some


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> only cuz it's been a crappy night and I'm in need of some



Just give in sugar... You're gonna luv me!  It's the Kain curse!


----------



## daisycreek

tiki scanners.......


----------



## kris31280

My photoshop creation/homework assignment


----------



## virgovictoria

kris31280 said:


> My photoshop creation/homework assignment



You paid to go to school for this?


----------



## daisycreek

sigh... i am over 35 and old... I must go take my geritol and put on my ben-gay.... carry on youngsters... maybe 150 pages by morning...

have a blessed evening rev' slotted...


----------



## kris31280

virgovictoria said:


> You paid to go to school for this?


  No... I'm a criminal justice/pre-law major... 

This particular assignment is for English 1020, or Composition and Literature.  We must create a playbill for our final assignment, which is to paraphrase and perform our own version of the play Tartuffe by Moliere.  

The photo you see is the playbill, minus the cast of characters, that will be distributed to our classmates on the day that we perform our production.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Dougstermd

kris31280 said:


> Where you in Wisconsin then?  It's strange to just randomly be in MN all the time all over the Twin Cities
> 
> I'm going back in July, I can't wait... it'll be good to see old friends again... and to actually drink BEER instead of this Miller Light piss they sell out here.  :sigh: I miss Mich Golden Light...


I just got a job offer in MN today Wierd
. 
supposedly the best job I could ever dream of. but its in MN


----------



## Dye Tied

Dougstermd said:


> I just got a job offer in MN today Wierd
> .
> supposedly the best job I could ever dream of. but its in MN



It's cold there. Think of all the chubby chasing you can do!


----------



## warneckutz

Have a blessed morning!


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> Have a blessed morning!


Let's get it poppin.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> Let's get it poppin.



You must have missed my questions yesterday...

Is the Jesus in your A/V made of a certain type of metal or is it made of chocolate?


----------



## C6R_Mag

good morning to all the churchies and the drunks!

i see we were here till 1030pm and back at it before 5am this morning.  we sure are dedicated to this arent we.

i call dibs on post#2000!!


----------



## sux2b44

kris31280 said:


> No... I'm a criminal justice/pre-law major...
> 
> This particular assignment is for English 1020, or Composition and Literature.  We must create a playbill for our final assignment, which is to paraphrase and perform our own version of the play Tartuffe by Moliere.
> 
> The photo you see is the playbill, minus the cast of characters, that will be distributed to our classmates on the day that we perform our production.





OOOO.  I took that class.  Congrats on your major.  I took a few criminal justice classes.  they were pretty interesting.  I am in Biz. Law now - this class hurts my brain.


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> You must have missed my questions yesterday...
> 
> Is the Jesus in your A/V made of a certain type of metal or is it made of chocolate?


Geek made it. She's in to scullpting now. 

Gotta drive to work.


----------



## warneckutz

C6R_Mag said:


> good morning to all the churchies and the drunks!
> 
> i see we were here till 1030pm and back at it before 5am this morning.  we sure are dedicated to this arent we.
> 
> i call dibs on post#2000!!



Men of the cloth are pretty dedicated (ie Slotted)...

I prefer PUMA at the moment.


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> Geek made it. She's in to scullpting now.
> 
> Gotta drive to work.





Nevermind...


----------



## C6R_Mag

I think we should take this back to topic.  

how many people sat and listen to the 'ol scanner last night??  lol


----------



## thurley42

C6R_Mag said:


> I think we should take this back to topic.
> 
> how many people sat and listen to the 'ol scanner last night??  lol



as I am under the age of 75 I did not...


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> I think we should take this back to topic.
> 
> how many people sat and listen to the 'ol scanner last night??  lol



I didn't, but here's a photo of a few of us after we finished passing out religious pamphlets at the Tiki. We headed over to the Dirty Dew to find some more converts.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thurley42 said:


> as I am under the age of 75 I did not...


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I didn't, but here's a photo of a few of us after we finished passing out religious pamphlets at the Tiki. We headed over to the Dirty Dew to find some more converts.



Dew Drop??  geesh, you went into the depths of hell to find the most pitiful of souls, didn't you?


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> I didn't, but here's a photo of a few of us after we finished passing out religious pamphlets at the Tiki. We headed over to the Dirty Dew to find some more converts.



yea right. you went to drink at dew slop. always knew you were one of those kind!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> Dew Drop??  geesh, you went into the depths of hell to find the most pitiful of souls, didn't you?



It's not a pleasant job, but someone has to carry the Word to them.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> It's not a pleasant job, but someone has to carry the Word to them.



you sir, are the biggest HYPOCRITE EVER


----------



## warneckutz

thatcat22 said:


> yea right. you went to drink at dew slop. always knew you were one of those kind!



I heard they were passing out free cake, but when I got there they had none left.


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> yea right. you went to drink at dew slop. always knew you were one of those kind!



I refrain from the devil's brew.  It brings back to many memories of old Edith Kershon.


----------



## thatcat22

dew drop is the biggest #### hole in the southern maryland area........they think that they are an all exclusive club for the losers that frequent there


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> you sir, are the biggest HYPOCRITE EVER



Why would you say something so mean?


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> dew drop is the biggest #### hole in the southern maryland area........they think that they are an all exclusive club for the losers that frequent there



Even the dregs of society need Jesus. Just look at what I've become today because of Him.


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> yea right. you went to drink at dew slop. always knew you were one of those kind!



For someone who posts about people having no life and staying on these forums, you sure are here a lot.

What's the bitc@ going to be about today?


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> For someone who posts about people having no life and staying on these forums, you sure are here a lot.
> 
> What's the bitc@ going to be about today?



if you dont like it dont read it....or is this your excitement for the day?


----------



## slotted

wineo said:


> For someone who posts about people having no life and staying on these forums, you sure are here a lot.
> 
> What's the bitc@ going to be about today?



She probably just found out that Moonshine is the only pure form of Alcohol that God meant for us to drink, but wants to continue drinking her nasty Mai Tai's.


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> dew drop is the biggest #### hole in the southern maryland area........they think that they are an all exclusive club for the losers that frequent there



Sounds like you have been there?  If you don't like this place then move

Don't come on here bashing places that people go out too.  You are no different.  I bet you even go to Crack Road Inn


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Sounds like you have been there?  If you don't like this place then move
> 
> Don't come on here bashing places that people go out too.  You are no different.  I bet you even go to Crack Road Inn



nope sorry i dont go out to your house


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> if you dont like it dont read it....or is this your excitement for the day?



You my narrow minded friend should grow up and get a life.


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> You my narrow minded friend should grow up and get a life.



ummm ok...i will do as i am told by "wineo"


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.


Did you go to the Dirty Dew on Friday night while we were passing out the pamphlets? If you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> Did you go to the Dirty Dew on Friday night while we were passing out the pamphlets? If you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



hell no...i don't frequent rat holes


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> nope sorry i dont go out to your house



Little Lady (that is if you are one) have no idea, and no I don't go out to CRI.

You come on these forums bashing people who stayed home and made fun of the drunks they heard on the scanner.  If you don't want to be laughed at then get the F@@K out of here.  You have entertained us thou for one day.

Maybe Brother Slotted can save you from yourself.


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Little Lady (that is if you are one) have no idea, and no I don't go out to CRI.
> 
> You come on these forums bashing people who stayed home and made fun of the drunks they heard on the scanner.  If you don't want to be laughed at then get the F@@K out of here.  You have entertained us thou for one day.
> 
> Maybe Brother Slotted can save you from yourself.



maybe big lady


----------



## slotted

thatcat22 said:


> maybe big lady


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> maybe big lady



That explains everything

Off to see the wizard.

Check in on you all later.


----------



## thatcat22

Everyone here can obviously not find humor in things.....get your panties out of a bunch...i just post to annoy people on here and obviously it is working....take a break from your seriousness


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  *It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it*.






slotted said:


> Did you go to the Dirty Dew on Friday night while we were passing out the pamphlets?* If you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.*




your finally seeing the light slotted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dork

slotted said:


>



Hey ThatCat....You are definitely making this thread very entertaining to read.  I wish I had time to read all 1200 posts.  Thanks for the laughs


----------



## slotted

Dork said:


> Hey ThatCat....You are definitely making this thread very entertaining to read.


That's what mpd's do.


----------



## thatcat22

Dork said:


> Hey ThatCat....You are definitely making this thread very entertaining to read.  I wish I had time to read all 1200 posts.  Thanks for the laughs



THANK YOU! I'M JUST GETTING THESE RIDICULOUS REACTIONS OUT OF PEOPLE FOR LAUGHS....OBVIOUSLY THEY CANT TAKE A JOKE


----------



## slotted

slotted said:


>





thatcat22 said:


> Everyone here can obviously not find humor in things.....get your panties out of a bunch...i just post to annoy people on here and obviously it is working....take a break from your seriousness


I laughed....


----------



## wineo

thatcat22 said:


> Everyone here can obviously not find humor in things.....get your panties out of a bunch...i just post to annoy people on here and obviously it is working....take a break from your seriousness



Don't wear panties, so I don't have that problem

Annoying people is all you can do?  Why waste energy on that?

Do you annoy the people you work with? How about your friends?  You won't have them for long if you do.  Oh, I forgot, you know it all


----------



## thatcat22

wineo said:


> Don't wear panties, so I don't have that problem
> 
> Annoying people is all you can do?  Why waste energy on that?
> 
> Do you annoy the people you work with? How about your friends?  You won't have them for long if you do.  Oh, I forgot, you know it all



yea i kinda do know it all...thanks for finally admitting that


----------



## thurley42

come on....i can't do this again today...i need to get some work done.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I laughed....



do you have 12 friends that you pass your holy word unto so they can spread the news to other forums?


----------



## camily

Morning.  I woke up to an infraction.


----------



## thatcat22

thurley42 said:


> come on....i can't do this again today...i need to get some work done.



its so addicting....once u find one thing that someone doesnt agree with or like then you got them pissed and its all one big joke!

HAAAA HAAAA HAAAA ITS FUNNY CUZ ITS TRUE

MUSTA BEEN WENDYS OR SOMETHING


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> do you have 12 friends that you pass your holy word unto so they can spread the news to other forums?



Outstanding idea!  You're all over this e-converting.


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> its so addicting....once u find one thing that someone doesnt agree with or like then you got them pissed and its all one big joke!
> 
> HAAAA HAAAA HAAAA ITS FUNNY CUZ ITS TRUE
> 
> MUSTA BEEN WENDYS OR SOMETHING



nahh its a chicken nugget.


----------



## CRoyal

thatcat22 said:


> yea right. you went to drink at dew slop. always knew you were one of those kind!



Are you for real..? or someone's MPD. I get sick of laying into idiotic posts when it's someone else I already know.  Thanks in advance


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Outstanding idea!  You're all over this e-converting.



thanks!  passing the good knowledge unto thee brethern.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> nahh its a chicken nugget.



NICE....heres a topic....favorite chicken nuggets???

def. wendys


----------



## C6R_Mag

MPD?? please enlighten me. i still have no clue what this means.


----------



## puggymom

camily said:


> Morning.  I woke up to an infraction.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> MPD?? please enlighten me. i still have no clue what this means.



my personal donkey


----------



## CRoyal

C6R_Mag said:


> MPD?? please enlighten me. i still have no clue what this means.



MPD really stands for multiple personality disorder.. which makes NO sense in how it is used around here.. should be MID.. multiple ID..
anyway. it's referring to a current poster who posts CRAP to get people riled without 'tainting' their current username. (which is sometimes fun, but said MPD can be mistaken for a full blown idiot -- they post here to-- )


----------



## warneckutz

camily said:


> Morning.  I woke up to an infraction.



  Happy Tuesday, eh!?


----------



## thatcat22

CRoyal said:


> MPD really stands for multiple personality disorder.. which makes NO sense in how it is used around here.. should be MID.. multiple ID..
> anyway. it's referring to a current poster who posts CRAP to get people riled without 'tainting' their current username. (which is sometimes fun, but said MPD can be mistaken for a full blown idiot -- they post here to-- )



oh im just here to make people frustrated and get a laugh. no mpDizzle D here


----------



## C6R_Mag

CRoyal said:


> MPD really stands for multiple personality disorder.. which makes NO sense in how it is used around here.. should be MID.. multiple ID..
> anyway. it's referring to a current poster who posts CRAP to get people riled without 'tainting' their current username. (which is sometimes fun, but said MPD can be mistaken for a full blown idiot -- they post here to-- )



ohh. ok. thanks.  that helped alot.  seriously


----------



## thatcat22

sooo.......what are the best bars to go out around here......everyone's opinion matters (not really)


----------



## CRoyal

thatcat22 said:


> oh im just here to make people frustrated and get a laugh. no mpDizzle D here


----------



## thatcat22

CRoyal said:


>



and you're here to engage in intellecutal conversation?? okkkkk


----------



## BS Gal

camily said:


> Morning.  I woke up to an infraction.





Morning.


----------



## CRoyal

thatcat22 said:


> and you're here to engage in intellecutal conversation?? okkkkk



shrug* sometimes some good topics and viewpoints get put out there. I take it for what it is.

bar wh0r3


----------



## thatcat22

CRoyal said:


> shrug* sometimes some good topics and viewpoints get put out there. I take it for what it is.
> 
> bar wh0r3



don't call yourself names....sorry you have low self-esteem and can't take a joke.....i mean my dog and I crack jokes at each other all the time....she doesn't pout and get a huffy puffy attitude


----------



## puggymom

The only bar I have been to here in SoMD is the Green Door and that was years ago in my college days.


----------



## thatcat22

puggymom said:


> The only bar I have been to here in SoMD is the Green Door and that was years ago in my college days.



pretty cool...but its a hike


----------



## kwillia

kris31280 said:


> There are MAD spiders around here... spiders in species you've never even thought of!


----------



## puggymom

kwillia said:


>


----------



## CRoyal

kwillia said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


>



What kind of spider is that?


----------



## CRoyal

thatcat22 said:


> don't call yourself names....sorry you have low self-esteem and can't take a joke.....i mean my dog and I crack jokes at each other all the time....she doesn't pout and get a huffy puffy attitude



Your dog eh? Why you gotta bring your dog into this?!


----------



## thatcat22

CRoyal said:


> Your dog eh? Why you gotta bring your dog into this?!



because she has a large weapon pointed at my head and is making me type all of this garbage...she is the ringleader i tell you.....BLAME HER!


----------



## CRoyal

warneckutz said:


> What kind of spider is that?



Same kinda that has just laid eggs in ALL of your protein powders.


----------



## aps45819

warneckutz said:


> What kind of spider is that?



Big mo-fu spider


----------



## warneckutz

aps45819 said:


> Big mo-fu spider



Yeah... and it's kids...


----------



## toppick08

thatcat22 said:


> sooo.......what are the best bars to go out around here......everyone's opinion matters (not really)



Victory Bar.........bring your pistol....


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> It's not a pleasant job, but someone has to carry the Word to them.



To get us BACK ON TOPIC - How many converts?!?!?   Preach it!


----------



## toppick08

kwillia said:


>



She's cute....


----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


> She's cute....



Wow... NO BOUNDARIES...


----------



## BS Gal

warneckutz said:


> To get us BACK ON TOPIC - How many converts?!?!?   Preach it!



 Remember that the shortest bridge between despair and hope is often a good "Thank you Jesus."


----------



## C6R_Mag

thatcat22 said:


> sooo.......what are the best bars to go out around here......everyone's opinion matters (not really)



Ape Hangers!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

BS Gal said:


> Remember that the shortest bridge between despair and hope is often a good "Thank you Jesus."



Oh snap... I'm about to step into my next meeting.  I will share that with the group!  Praise the Lord!  Pass the Ammunition.


----------



## Lugnut

slotted said:


> It's not a pleasant job, but someone has to carry the Sword to them.



:fixed:



thatcat22 said:


> if you dont like it dont read it....or is this your excitement for the day?



Somehow "Thatcat22" and "excitement" just don't go together. I'm sure your bed sheets would confirm. 



CRoyal said:


> Your dog eh? Why you gotta bring your dog into this?!



She's part of the peanut butter brigade!


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> To get us BACK ON TOPIC - How many converts?!?!?   Preach it!



I can't be sure, only God knows if they meant it, but here's how it went. 

At the end of the night we had a good old fashion Alter Call. The good folks at the Dirty Dew dimmed the lights and rolled a piano out. Brother Mojo sat down and started playing "Just As I Am". 

I asked for every head to bow and eye to close. I  asked if anyone had felt that Jesus was tugging at their heart by reading one of our Awesome religious pamplets. Some people must have been a little nervous, but slowly a few hands started raising. "Yes, I see that hand in the back, you sir with the lady who is spilling out of her shirt, I see that hand too". It was like God had then opened the flood gates. Hands all around the room were going up. 

"If you feel like Jesus is calling you, I ask that you please make your way to the front of the room to pray with Brother mainman or Sister pixiegirl. Brother Mojo could you play me another verse or two, just keep playing brother."

I almost cried as both men and women stumbled there way to the front. It could have been the booze making them a little tipsy, but I think they were drunk on the Holy Spirit. I believe we counted about 85 souls won that night.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> I can't be sure, only God knows if they meant it, but here's how it went.
> 
> At the end of the night we had a good old fashion Alter Call. The good folks at the Dirty Dew dimmed the lights and rolled a piano out. Brother Mojo sat down and started playing "Just As I Am".
> 
> I asked for every head to bow and eye to close. I  asked if anyone had felt that Jesus was tugging at their heart by reading one of our Awesome religious pamplets. Some people must have been a little nervous, but slowly a few hands started raising. "Yes, I see that hand in the back, you sir with the lady who is spilling out of her shirt, I see that hand too". It was like God had then opened the flood gates. Hands all around the room were going up.
> 
> "If you feel like Jesus is calling you, I ask that you please make your way to the front of the room to pray with Brother mainman or Sister pixiegirl. Brother Mojo could you play me another verse or two, just keep playing brother."
> 
> I almost cried as both men and women stumbled there way to the front. It could have been the booze making them a little tipsy, but I think they were drunk on the Holy Spirit. I believe we counted about 85 souls won that night.



Old Time Religion........


----------



## BS Gal

slotted said:


> I can't be sure, only God knows if they meant it, but here's how it went.
> 
> At the end of the night we had a good old fashion Alter Call. The good folks at the Dirty Dew dimmed the lights and rolled a piano out. Brother Mojo sat down and started playing "Just As I Am".
> 
> I asked for every head to bow and eye to close. I  asked if anyone had felt that Jesus was tugging at their heart by reading one of our Awesome religious pamplets. Some people must have been a little nervous, but slowly a few hands started raising. "Yes, I see that hand in the back, you sir with the lady who is spilling out of her shirt, I see that hand too". It was like God had then opened the flood gates. Hands all around the room were going up.
> 
> "If you feel like Jesus is calling you, I ask that you please make your way to the front of the room to pray with Brother mainman or Sister pixiegirl. Brother Mojo could you play me another verse or two, just keep playing brother."
> 
> I almost cried as both men and women stumbled there way to the front. It could have been the booze making them a little tipsy, but I think they were drunk on the Holy Spirit. I believe we counted about 85 souls won that night.



That is beautiful, brother Slotted.


----------



## clevalley

BS Gal said:


> That is beautiful, brother Slotted.



Praise be Rev. P!


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Praise be Rev. P!



Thought it was Rabbi.


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> Thought it was Rabbi.



Praise be Rabbi P!


----------



## slotted

BS Gal said:


> That is beautiful, brother Slotted.





clevalley said:


> Praise be Rev. P!



All the Glory goes to Him. I'm just a humble servant carrying His Sword and sharing how he moves.


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Praise be Rabbi P!


----------



## kris31280

Dougstermd said:


> I just got a job offer in MN today Wierd
> .
> supposedly the best job I could ever dream of. but its in MN


MN is beautiful, but I've always wanted to live by the ocean... you don't get the rhythmic sound of the waves like you do out here.


----------



## CRoyal

Lugnut said:


> She's part of the peanut butter brigade!



I bet her cat likes smooth and her dog likes chunky.


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> I can't be sure, only God knows if they meant it, but here's how it went.
> 
> At the end of the night we had a good old fashion Alter Call. The good folks at the Dirty Dew dimmed the lights and rolled a piano out. Brother Mojo sat down and started playing "Just As I Am".
> 
> I asked for every head to bow and *eye to close*. I  asked if anyone had felt that Jesus was tugging at their heart by reading one of our Awesome religious pamplets. Some people must have been a little nervous, but slowly a few hands started raising. "Yes, I see that hand in the back, you sir with the lady who is spilling out of her shirt, I see that hand too". It was like God had then opened the flood gates. Hands all around the room were going up.
> 
> "If you feel like Jesus is calling you, I ask that you please make your way to the front of the room to pray with Brother mainman or Sister pixiegirl. Brother Mojo could you play me another verse or two, just keep playing brother."
> 
> I almost cried as both men and women stumbled there way to the front. It could have been the booze making them a little tipsy, but I think they were drunk on the Holy Spirit. I believe we counted about 85 souls won that night.




How could you tell if Brotha Mojo's eyes were closed or not?


----------



## thatcat22

CRoyal said:


> I bet her cat likes smooth and her dog likes chunky.



you people are seriously sick...


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I can't be sure, only God knows if they meant it, but here's how it went.
> 
> At the end of the night we had a good old fashion Alter Call. The good folks at the Dirty Dew dimmed the lights and rolled a piano out. Brother Mojo sat down and started playing "Just As I Am".
> 
> I asked for every head to bow and eye to close. I  asked if anyone had felt that Jesus was tugging at their heart by reading one of our Awesome religious pamplets. Some people must have been a little nervous, but slowly a few hands started raising. "Yes, I see that hand in the back, you sir with the lady who is spilling out of her shirt, I see that hand too". It was like God had then opened the flood gates. Hands all around the room were going up.
> 
> "If you feel like Jesus is calling you, I ask that you please make your way to the front of the room to pray with Brother mainman or Sister pixiegirl. Brother Mojo could you play me another verse or two, just keep playing brother."
> 
> I almost cried as both men and women stumbled there way to the front. It could have been the booze making them a little tipsy, but I think they were drunk on the Holy Spirit. I believe we counted about 85 souls won that night.




WOW. you truly are a good story teller. i bet there are some people that actually believe you on here. lol.


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> How could you tell if Brotha Mojo's eyes were closed or not?



Our eyes were the only ones opened. They help me spot people who raise their hands.


----------



## thatcat22

C6R_Mag said:


> WOW. you truly are a good story teller. i bet there are some people that actually believe you on here. lol.



maybe....just maybe


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> Our eyes were the only ones opened. They help me spot people who raise their hands.



 How could you tell if they were opened?


----------



## nachomama

CRoyal said:


> I bet her cat likes smooth and her dog likes chunky.



Everybody likes Smoov.  But who's Chunky?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> WOW. you truly are a good story teller. i bet there are some people that actually believe you on here. lol.



Nothing but truth brother. The only stories I tell are when I have to break out a parable to kind of dumb down the message.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Nothing but truth brother. The only stories I tell are when I have to break out a parable to kind of dumb down the message.



Yeah thanks. i appreciate your DUMB message.


----------



## kris31280

kwillia said:


>


Holy mother of god... if I saw that I would simultaniously crap myself, have a heartattack, and curl up in to a fetal position while rocking.

I don't think I'd even be able to get a scream out.


----------



## clevalley

nachomama said:


> Everybody likes Smoov.  But who's Chunky?



I've gained weight since I quite smoking - that makes me a bit chunky :shrug:


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> Holy mother of god... if I saw that I would simultaniously crap myself, have a heartattack, and curl up in to a fetal position while rocking.
> 
> I don't think I'd even be able to get a scream out.



But if the Heart Attack killed you, you will crap anyway's... not sure of the fetal position and rocking - but that's your call as you're going down and out!


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> But if the Heart Attack killed you, you will crap anyway's... not sure of the fetal position and rocking - but that's your call as you're going down and out!


You do realize that when I watched the second Harry Potter movie in the theater I actually screamed and cowered in terror when the giant spiders attacked Harry and Ron in the car, right?








I don't do spiders.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> You do realize that when I watched the second Harry Potter movie in the theater I actually screamed and cowered in terror when the giant spiders attacked Harry and Ron in the car, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do spiders.



Spiders and Snakes meet the evil death of whatever implement I can get my hands on,  I knew I liked you for a reason!


----------



## Geek

nachomama said:


> How could you tell if they were opened?



 He's just not getting it.


kris31280 said:


> You do realize that when I watched the second Harry Potter movie in the theater I actually screamed and cowered in terror when the giant spiders attacked Harry and Ron in the car, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do spiders.



That's why I was glad I read the book first! Never saw that movie.


----------



## CRoyal

nachomama said:


> Everybody likes Smoov.  But who's Chunky?


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Nothing but truth brother. The only stories I tell are when I have to break out a parable to kind of dumb down the message.



The more you talk the more you truly contradict everything you say.  you said scripture interprets scripture.  and now for the second time im calling you out.

if you dumb it down you must be interpretting it. you should be passing the good word exactly how it is. that way the dummies know it as well as the churchies.  or do you feel your above them and you hold on to that?


----------



## kris31280

clevalley said:


> Spiders and Snakes meet the evil death of whatever implement I can get my hands on,  I knew I liked you for a reason!


Heh... there was a snake on the beach Sunday when I was down there with my son.  It went in to the water and the waves kept bringing it closer to me.  My dad was there with a big stick chasing it away... and my son, ever the boy, had his big stick too and he was gonna chase the snake away (my son is almost 3).  He had no fear whatsoever of the snake.. but me, I jumped up and slowly backed away from the beach in an attempt to get away from it 

I don't do snakes, spiders, mice, or large bugs.  I am such a dman girl.


----------



## CRoyal

C6R_Mag said:


> The more you talk the more you truly contradict everything you say.  you said scripture interprets scripture.  and now for the second time im calling you out.
> 
> if you dumb it down you must be interpretting it. you should be passing the good word exactly how it is. that way the dummies know it as well as the churchies.  or do you feel your above them and you hold on to that?


----------



## slotted

clevalley said:


> Spiders and Snakes meet the evil death of whatever implement I can get my hands on,  I knew I liked you for a reason!


Jack Kerouac predicted this thread. 

Silly Goofball Poems by Jack Kerouac

The Moose is a noble dolt.
The Elk is a fool.
The Rhinoceros is the biggest bore of them all.
The Hippopatamus is a Giant River Pig.
The Hyena is a striped dog who thought he was a laughing Horse.
The Lion is a Queer Cat who by the power of his Queerness became a great Jowled Cat.
The Tiger is a pure cat
The Panther hates cats.
The Cheetah is a dog who thought he was a Fast Cat.
The Giraffe is a Horse who grew fond of Tree-Top Leaves.
The *Snake* has a body beautiful, And the Elephant is the *Lord*, the Hook & Curl of his trunk, the long lashed Eye.
The Sloth is a Chinese Poet upsidedown.
The Ant-Eater is a long-nosed investigator of Villages.
The Scorpion is a Sea-*Spider* trapped on land.
The Whale is More so.
The man is very strange.


The *Spider* monkey is a little fool.
The Pekinese Doll is a dog.
The Dachshund is a *snake* full of love.
The Siamese Cat is an Angry Monkey.
The Woman is a cellular mesh of lies as well as a Scratcher.
The Woman has a dark blossom between her thighs.
The Buddha is Known.
The *Messiah* is Unborn.
The Boll Weevil is a pants rotter.
The ant a Warrior.
The worm is a long history oozing out of Who ?
Who !
Mu !
Wu !
The dog is a *god*.
The dog is a balker.
The Leopard is Incontinent , said Dante, free from the Severity of Leopard.
The *Angel* Rules the Jungle.
Blake is Blake.
The Cow has its own way with water.
And the Tick sticks in your hair & swells -
The Shark I never Saw
The purple ass baboon is Insane
The Sparrow is a little grey bird
The Chimpanzee is Wise
The American a Sniper
The Gull a bringer of Snail Shells
The Parrot I love
The snail knows the Unborn Void of Tao and that's why he left his house for Gull
The Sea Bird is all Belly
Crows are Dawn Singers
The Bee hums busily
The Frog leaped out of Water
The Abominable Snowman is not abominable at all, he dosen't hurt anybody -
The Rat has many theories -
The *Spider* means money -
The Fly has Seven Million brothers -
The Seal is on my roof

The Goose goes north
The Robin wins the spring
The caterpillar waits
The Nightingale I have been
The mockingbird loves TV aerials
The Rabbit
The vulture trails the *Puma*
The wolf snaps the bear
The Lizard
The Eeel
The Octopus
The Tapeworm
The Finger
The ####
The Germ
The Fingernail
The Wall

The *Sword*fish has a Beak of Wood.
The Lobster is friendly.
The flea leaps,
The Cockroach is Reverenced,
The Bedbug rolls.


----------



## kris31280

He can be as poetic as he wants to be about it...

I'm still running, screaming, or curling in to a fetal position.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> The more you talk the more you truly contradict everything you say.  you said scripture interprets scripture.  and now for the second time im calling you out.
> 
> if you dumb it down you must be interpretting it. you should be passing the good word exactly how it is. that way the dummies know it as well as the churchies.  or do you feel your above them and you hold on to that?



Sometimes I have to break it down for the babes in Christ until they grow in the Lord.  

1st Corinthians 3:2  	 I have fed you with milk, and not with meat: for hitherto ye were not able to bear it, neither yet now are ye able.

Hebrews 5:12 	For when for the time ye ought to be teachers, ye have need that one teach you again which be the first principles of the oracles of God; and are become such as have need of milk, and not of strong meat.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Sometimes I have to break it down for the babes in Christ until they grow in the Lord.
> 
> 1st Corinthians 3:2  	 I have fed you with milk, and not with meat: for hitherto ye were not able to bear it, neither yet now are ye able.
> 
> Hebrews 5:12 	For when for the time ye ought to be teachers, ye have need that one teach you again which be the first principles of the oracles of God; and are become such as have need of milk, and not of strong meat.


What about weak meat... can we eat weak meat?


----------



## Arista

C6R_Mag said:


> The more you talk the more you truly contradict everything you say.  you said scripture interprets scripture.  and now for the second time im calling you out.
> 
> if you dumb it down you must be interpretting it. you should be passing the good word exactly how it is. that way the dummies know it as well as the churchies.  or do you feel your above them and you hold on to that?


I don't get why you and "thatcat22" are taking anything being said seriously.  Could you "dumb" that down for me?


Oh wait...


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Jack Kerouac predicted this thread.



oh great... now your calling on prophets.


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> He can be as poetic as he wants to be about it...
> 
> I'm still running, screaming, or curling in to a fetal position.



I guess I'm going to hell as I will eradicate them 

Peace be with you...


----------



## C6R_Mag

Arista said:


> I don't get why you and "thatcat22" are taking anything being said seriously.  Could you "dumb" that down for me?
> 
> 
> Oh wait...



it's like hearing the same joke a thousand times... it's getting old!


 he preaches on def ears.


----------



## clevalley

Arista said:


> I don't get why you and "thatcat22" are taking anything being said seriously.  Could you "dumb" that down for me?
> 
> 
> Oh wait...



:shrug: Are they even ?


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> What about weak meat... can we eat weak meat?



Well yeah, it's called a limp weenie


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> it's like hearing the same joke a thousand times... it's getting old!
> 
> 
> he preaches on def ears.



Mark 4:2		And he taught them many things by parables, and said unto them in his doctrine,
Mark 4:3		Hearken; Behold, there went out a sower to sow:
Mark 4:4		And it came to pass, as he sowed, some fell by the way side, and the fowls of the air came and devoured it up.
Mark 4:5		And some fell on stony ground, where it had not much earth; and immediately it sprang up, because it had no depth of earth:
Mark 4:6		But when the sun was up, it was scorched; and because it had no root, it withered away.
Mark 4:7		And some fell among thorns, and the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit.
Mark 4:8		And other fell on good ground, and did yield fruit that sprang up and increased; and brought forth, some thirty, and some sixty, and some an hundred.
Mark 4:9		And he said unto them, He that hath ears to hear, let him hear.
Mark 4:10	¶	And when he was alone, they that were about him with the twelve asked of him the parable.
Mark 4:11		And he said unto them, Unto you it is given to know the mystery of the kingdom of God: but unto them that are without, all [these] things are done in parables:
Mark 4:12		That seeing they may see, and not perceive; and hearing they may hear, and not understand; lest at any time they should be converted, and [their] sins should be forgiven them.
Mark 4:13	¶	And he said unto them, Know ye not this parable? and how then will ye know all parables?
Mark 4:14		The sower soweth the word.
Mark 4:15		And these are they by the way side, where the word is sown; but when they have heard, Satan cometh immediately, and taketh away the word that was sown in their hearts.
Mark 4:16		And these are they likewise which are sown on stony ground; who, when they have heard the word, immediately receive it with gladness;
Mark 4:17		And have no root in themselves, and so endure but for a time: afterward, when affliction or persecution ariseth for the word's sake, immediately they are offended.
Mark 4:18		And these are they which are sown among thorns; such as hear the word,
Mark 4:19		And the cares of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, and the lusts of other things entering in, choke the word, and it becometh unfruitful.
Mark 4:20		And these are they which are sown on good ground; such as hear the word, and receive [it], and bring forth fruit, some thirtyfold, some sixty, and some an hundred.
Mark 4:21	¶	And he said unto them, Is a candle brought to be put under a bushel, or under a bed? and not to be set on a candlestick?
Mark 4:22		For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested; neither was any thing kept secret, but that it should come abroad.
Mark 4:23		If any man have ears to hear, let him hear.


----------



## camily

What does it mean if DeeJay says you got 1 point?


----------



## MMDad

camily said:


> What does it mean if DeeJay says you got 1 point?



It means you have a lot of catching up to do. Get busy.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> What does it mean if DeeJay says you got 1 point?



That we're tied... I got a point last month. First one to 100 wins.


----------



## camily

MMDad said:


> It means you have a lot of catching up to do. Get busy.



I can do it! I know I can. I'm trusting in the Lord!


----------



## Geek

camily said:


> What does it mean if DeeJay says you got 1 point?



Try and outside J next time


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> It means you have a lot of catching up to do. Get busy.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Mark 4:2		And he taught them many things by parables, and said unto them in his doctrine,
> Mark 4:3		Hearken; Behold, there went out a sower to sow:
> Mark 4:4		And it came to pass, as he sowed, some fell by the way side, and the fowls of the air came and devoured it up.
> Mark 4:5		And some fell on stony ground, where it had not much earth; and immediately it sprang up, because it had no depth of earth:
> Mark 4:6		But when the sun was up, it was scorched; and because it had no root, it withered away.
> Mark 4:7		And some fell among thorns, and the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit.
> Mark 4:8		And other fell on good ground, and did yield fruit that sprang up and increased; and brought forth, some thirty, and some sixty, and some an hundred.
> Mark 4:9		And he said unto them, He that hath ears to hear, let him hear.
> Mark 4:10	¶	And when he was alone, they that were about him with the twelve asked of him the parable.
> Mark 4:11		And he said unto them, Unto you it is given to know the mystery of the kingdom of God: but unto them that are without, all [these] things are done in parables:
> Mark 4:12		That seeing they may see, and not perceive; and hearing they may hear, and not understand; lest at any time they should be converted, and [their] sins should be forgiven them.
> Mark 4:13	¶	And he said unto them, Know ye not this parable? and how then will ye know all parables?
> Mark 4:14		The sower soweth the word.
> Mark 4:15		And these are they by the way side, where the word is sown; but when they have heard, Satan cometh immediately, and taketh away the word that was sown in their hearts.
> Mark 4:16		And these are they likewise which are sown on stony ground; who, when they have heard the word, immediately receive it with gladness;
> Mark 4:17		And have no root in themselves, and so endure but for a time: afterward, when affliction or persecution ariseth for the word's sake, immediately they are offended.
> Mark 4:18		And these are they which are sown among thorns; such as hear the word,
> Mark 4:19		And the cares of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, and the lusts of other things entering in, choke the word, and it becometh unfruitful.
> Mark 4:20		And these are they which are sown on good ground; such as hear the word, and receive [it], and bring forth fruit, some thirtyfold, some sixty, and some an hundred.
> Mark 4:21	¶	And he said unto them, Is a candle brought to be put under a bushel, or under a bed? and not to be set on a candlestick?
> Mark 4:22		For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested; neither was any thing kept secret, but that it should come abroad.
> Mark 4:23		If any man have ears to hear, let him hear.




C&P,C&P,C&P,C&P,C&P

lol. u know you wanted to do it a 1000 times!


----------



## MMDad

C6R_Mag said:


> it's like hearing the same joke a thousand times... it's getting old!
> 
> 
> he preaches on def ears.



2 Ne. 9: 31
  31 And wo unto the deaf that will not ahear; for they shall perish.


----------



## camily

slotted said:


> That we're tied... I got a point last month. First one to 100 wins.



You were quoted in my infraction.


----------



## sockgirl77

C6R_Mag said:


> u know you wanted to do it a 1000 times!



And that's why we call him Slutted.


----------



## slotted

MMDad said:


> 2 Ne. 9: 31
> 31 And wo unto the deaf that will not ahear; for they shall perish.



Outstanding job Brother.


----------



## slotted

Geek said:


> Try and outside J next time


----------



## camily

Geek said:


> Try and outside J next time



I don't get it.


----------



## slotted

camily said:


> I don't get it.



Outside jumper, preferably behind the 3 point line.


----------



## slotted

I'm going to go tell the smokers outside that there body is a temple and they shouldn't be destroying it. Then I'm going to light up because I'm forgiven.


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> Outstanding job Brother.



you guys are lame.  only if you put this much effort into actually preaching the gospel.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Morning all... 

I will be poppin in from time to time... Going for #2000


----------



## C6R_Mag

slotted said:


> I'm going to go tell the smokers outside that there body is a temple and they shouldn't be destroying it. Then I'm going to light up because I'm forgiven.





i have to admit that was a good one.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> That we're tied... I got a point last month. First one to 100 wins.


I got 5 last week... so I'm in the lead


----------



## C6R_Mag

lovinmaryland said:


> Morning all...
> 
> I will be poppin in from time to time... Going for #2000



2000 is mine!! you robbed me of 1000!!


----------



## MMDad

C6R_Mag said:


> you guys are *lame. * only if you put this much effort into actually preaching the gospel.



4 Ne. 1: 5
  5 And there were great and marvelous works wrought by the disciples of Jesus, insomuch that they did aheal the sick, and braise the dead, and cause the lame to walk, and the blind to receive their sight, and the deaf to hear; and all manner of cmiracles did they work among the children of men; and in nothing did they work miracles save it were in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Kain99

lovinmaryland said:


> Morning all...
> 
> I will be poppin in from time to time... Going for #2000



I hope you're not talking about posts!


----------



## camily

C6R_Mag said:


> i have to admit that was a good one.



I've seen better.


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> you guys are lame.  only if you put this much effort into actually preaching the gospel.



You should come out with us on our next trip to canvass the bars and see the souls saved. You'd probably weep like Jesus did before he awoke Lazarus from the dead.

John 11:35 Jesus wept.


----------



## C6R_Mag

MMDad said:


> 4 Ne. 1: 5
> 5 And there were great and marvelous works wrought by the disciples of Jesus, insomuch that they did aheal the sick, and braise the dead, and cause the lame to walk, and the blind to receive their sight, and the deaf to hear; and all manner of cmiracles did they work among the children of men; and in nothing did they work miracles save it were in the name of Jesus.



no working is going on here for the second day in a row if you ask me.


----------



## MMDad

C6R_Mag said:


> *2000* is mine!! you robbed me of 1000!!



  Alma 56:49 And it came to pass that I did return with my *two thousand *against these Lamanites who had pursued us. And now behold, the armies of Antipus had overtaken them, and a terrible battle had commenced.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> I got 5 last week... so I'm in the lead



Points? I had 12 in 5 days. I'm pretty sure that me and Mikey are in the lead.


----------



## MMDad

C6R_Mag said:


> no working is going on here for the second day in a row if you ask me.



Alma 37:  7 And the Lord God doth work by ameans to bring about his great and eternal purposes; and by very bsmall means the Lord doth confound the wise and bringeth about the salvation of many souls. 
      •  •  •


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> Points? I had 12 in 5 days. I'm pretty sure that me and Mikey are in the lead.



Guess it pays to be older.  I don't have any points!


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Points? I had 12 in 5 days. I'm pretty sure that me and Mikey are in the lead.



Thats cause your a bad girl


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats cause your a bad girl



Not really. It was a conspiracy.


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> no working is going on here for the second day in a row if you ask me.



People who are on here actually work?


----------



## C6R_Mag

MMDad said:


> Alma 37:  7 And the Lord God doth work by ameans to bring about his great and eternal purposes; and by very bsmall means the Lord doth confound the wise and bringeth about the salvation of many souls.
> •  •  •



ok i can see everyone is having fun with this bible beating thing.  im done here if thats what your goal was. lol.  im in the land of copy&paste. some of you are so fake its laughable.

i know evryone is having fun so dont think im at wits-end...there have been very few witty things said on this thread.  keep c&p'n on my friends god will love you for your E-SAVING!

later heathens!!!


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> ok i can see everyone is having fun with this bible beating thing.  im done here if thats what your goal was. lol.  im in the land of copy&paste. some of you are so fake its laughable.
> 
> i know evryone is having fun so dont think im at wits-end...there have been very few witty things said on this thread.  keep c&p'n on my friends god will love you for your E-SAVING!
> 
> later heathens!!!



Don't go away mad. Just go away.

Oooo, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
One Time
Oooo, yeah,Oooooooo
We could sail away
Or catch a freight train
Or a rocketship into outer space
Nothin' left to do
Too many things were said
To ever make it feel
Like yesterday did

Seasons must change
Separate paths, separate ways
If we blame it on anything
Let's blame it on the rain

I knew it all along
I'd have to write this song
Too young to fall in love
Guess we knew it all along

That's alright, that's okay
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through some pain
That's alright, that's okay
Let's turn the page

My friends called today
Down from L.A.
They were shooting pool all night
Sleeping half of the day
They said I could crash
If I could find my own way
I told them you were leaving
On a bus to go away

That's alright, that's okay
We were two kids in love
Trying to find our way
That's alright, that's okay
Held our dreams in our hands
Let our minds run away
That's alright, now that's okay
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through some pain
That's alright, let's turn the page
And remember what I say girl
And it goes this way

Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Girl, don't go away mad
Now girl, just go away
Here we go

Don't go away mad
I don't want you to stay, Yeah
Come on, girl

Come on, baby
I'll say it one more time

Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away yeah, yeah
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away, Yeah
Now I said girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Now I said girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away, yeah
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away...


----------



## C6R_Mag

Motley Crew is the best you could come up with?


----------



## slotted

C6R_Mag said:


> later heathens!!!





C6R_Mag said:


> Motley Crew is the best you could come up with?



"The more you talk the more you truly contradict everything you say."


----------



## cdsulhoff

140+ pages and still going strong!! WOW


----------



## nachomama

C6R_Mag said:


> Motley Crew is the best you could come up with?



Motley Crue Rocks.  

Shout shout shout
Shout shout shout
Shout at the devil

He's the wolf screaming lonely in the night
He's the blood stain on the stage
He's the tear in your eye
Being tempted by his lies
He's the knife in your back
He's rage
He's the razor to the knife
Oh, lonely is our lives
My head's spinnin' round and round
But in the seasons of wither
We'll stand and deliver
Be strong and laugh and

[Chorus:]
Shout shout shout
Shout at the devil
Shout shout shout

He'll be the love in your eyes
He'll be the blood between your thighs
And then have you Crying for more
He'll put strength to the test
He'll put the thrill back in bed
Sure you've heard it all before
He'll be the risk in the kiss
Might be anger on your lips
Might run scared for the door
But in seasons of wither
We'll stand and deliver
Be strong and laugh and

Shout shout shout 
Shout at the devil
Shout shout shout
Shout at the devil

He's the wolf screaming lonely in the night
He's the blood stain on the stage
He's the tear in your eye
Being tempted by his lies
He's the knife in your back
He's rage
He's the razor to the knife
Oh, lonely is our lives
My head's spinnin' round and round
But in the seasons of wither
We'll stand and deliver
Be strong and laugh and

Shout shout shout
Shout at the devil x6
Shout shout shout x5 (fades into background)


----------



## kris31280

I like Poison better...

You know I never
I never seen you look so good
You never act the way you should
But I like it
And I know you like it too
The way that I want you
I gotta have you
Oh yes, I do

You know I never
I never ever stay out late
You know that I can hardly wait
Just to see you
And I know you cannot wait
Wait to see me too
I gotta touch you

Chorus:
Cause baby well be
At the drive-in
In the old mans ford
Behind the bushes
Till Im screamin for more
Down the basement
Lock the cellar door
And baby
Talk dirty to me

You know I call you
I call you on the telephone
Im only hoping that youre home
So I can hear you
When you say those words to me
And whisper so softly
I gotta hear you

Chorus

C.c. pick up that guitar and talk to me

Solo, chorus out


----------



## slotted

slotted said:


> Don't go away mad. Just go away.
> 
> Oooo, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> One Time
> Oooo, yeah,Oooooooo
> We could sail away
> Or catch a freight train
> Or a rocketship into outer space
> Nothin' left to do
> Too many things were said
> To ever make it feel
> Like yesterday did
> 
> Seasons must change
> Separate paths, separate ways
> If we blame it on anything
> Let's blame it on the rain
> 
> I knew it all along
> I'd have to write this song
> Too young to fall in love
> Guess we knew it all along
> 
> That's alright, that's okay
> We were walkin' through some youth
> Smilin' through some pain
> That's alright, that's okay
> Let's turn the page
> 
> My friends called today
> Down from L.A.
> They were shooting pool all night
> Sleeping half of the day
> They said I could crash
> If I could find my own way
> I told them you were leaving
> On a bus to go away
> 
> That's alright, that's okay
> We were two kids in love
> Trying to find our way
> That's alright, that's okay
> Held our dreams in our hands
> Let our minds run away
> That's alright, now that's okay
> We were walkin' through some youth
> Smilin' through some pain
> That's alright, let's turn the page
> And remember what I say girl
> And it goes this way
> 
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Now girl, just go away
> Here we go
> 
> Don't go away mad
> I don't want you to stay, Yeah
> Come on, girl
> 
> Come on, baby
> I'll say it one more time
> 
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away yeah, yeah
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away, Yeah
> Now I said girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away
> Now I said girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away, yeah
> Girl, don't go away mad
> Girl, just go away...





nachomama said:


> Motley Crue Rocks.
> 
> Shout shout shout
> Shout shout shout
> Shout at the devil
> 
> He's the wolf screaming lonely in the night
> He's the blood stain on the stage
> He's the tear in your eye
> Being tempted by his lies
> He's the knife in your back
> He's rage
> He's the razor to the knife
> Oh, lonely is our lives
> My head's spinnin' round and round
> But in the seasons of wither
> We'll stand and deliver
> Be strong and laugh and
> 
> [Chorus:]
> Shout shout shout
> Shout at the devil
> Shout shout shout
> 
> He'll be the love in your eyes
> He'll be the blood between your thighs
> And then have you Crying for more
> He'll put strength to the test
> He'll put the thrill back in bed
> Sure you've heard it all before
> He'll be the risk in the kiss
> Might be anger on your lips
> Might run scared for the door
> But in seasons of wither
> We'll stand and deliver
> Be strong and laugh and
> 
> Shout shout shout
> Shout at the devil
> Shout shout shout
> Shout at the devil
> 
> He's the wolf screaming lonely in the night
> He's the blood stain on the stage
> He's the tear in your eye
> Being tempted by his lies
> He's the knife in your back
> He's rage
> He's the razor to the knife
> Oh, lonely is our lives
> My head's spinnin' round and round
> But in the seasons of wither
> We'll stand and deliver
> Be strong and laugh and
> 
> Shout shout shout
> Shout at the devil x6
> Shout shout shout x5 (fades into background)





kris31280 said:


> I like Poison better...
> 
> You know I never
> I never seen you look so good
> You never act the way you should
> But I like it
> And I know you like it too
> The way that I want you
> I gotta have you
> Oh yes, I do
> 
> You know I never
> I never ever stay out late
> You know that I can hardly wait
> Just to see you
> And I know you cannot wait
> Wait to see me too
> I gotta touch you
> 
> Chorus:
> Cause baby well be
> At the drive-in
> In the old mans ford
> Behind the bushes
> Till Im screamin for more
> Down the basement
> Lock the cellar door
> And baby
> Talk dirty to me
> 
> You know I call you
> I call you on the telephone
> Im only hoping that youre home
> So I can hear you
> When you say those words to me
> And whisper so softly
> I gotta hear you
> 
> Chorus
> 
> C.c. pick up that guitar and talk to me
> 
> Solo, chorus out


Please take these to the Long Time No Hear thread. TIA.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Please take these to the Long Time No Hear thread. TIA.


I hear it daily... in my Lean Green Mom-mobile!


----------



## MJ

GNR 

I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I knew I miss her 
So I had to keep her 
She's buried right in my back yard 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her
She #####ed so much 
She drove me nuts 
And now I'm happier this way 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 

Chorus


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Holy mother of god... if I saw that I would simultaniously crap myself, have a heartattack, and curl up in to a fetal position while rocking.
> 
> I don't think I'd even be able to get a scream out.



Wow, that whole scene in my head disturbs the hell out of me.


----------



## kwillia

MJ said:


> Anka
> 
> Having my baby,
> what a lovely way of saying how much you love me.
> Having my baby,
> what a lovely way of saying what you're thinking of me.
> I can see it
> Your face is glowing
> I can see it in your eyes
> I'm happy in knowing...
> 
> That your having my baby,
> you're the woman I love and I love what it's doing to you.
> Having my baby,
> you're a woman in love and I love what's going through you.
> The need inside you
> I see it showing
> Oh, the seed inside you baby do you feel it growing.
> Are you happy in knowing...
> 
> That you're having my baby,
> I'm a woman in love and I love what it's doing to me.
> Having my baby,
> I'm a woman in love and I love what's going through me.
> Didn't have to keep it
> Wouldn't put you through it
> You could have swept it from your life but you wouldn't do it.
> No, you wouldn't do it...
> 
> And you're having my baby,
> I'm a woman in love and I love what it's doing to me.
> Having my baby,
> I'm a woman in love and I love what's going through me.



Oh brother. Must it always be about K_Jo.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Wow, that whole scene in my head disturbs the hell out of me.


 The pictures of the spiders disturbed the hell out of me.


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> Please take these to the Long Time No Hear thread. TIA.



i tried to kill the pain 
but only brought more 
i lay dying 
and i'm pouring crimson regret and betrayal 
i'm dying praying bleeding and screaming 
am i too lost to be saved 
am i too lost? 

my God my tourniquet 
return to me salvation 
my God my tourniquet 
return to me salvation 

do you remember me 
lost for so long 
will you be on the other side 
or will you forget me 
i'm dying praying bleeding and screaming 
am i too lost to be saved 
am i too lost? 

my God my tourniquet 
return to me salvation 
my God my tourniquet 
return to me salvation 

my wounds cry for the grave 
my soul cries for deliverance 
will i be denied Christ 
tourniquet 
my suicide


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> Everybody likes Smoov.  *But who's Chunky?*


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Wow, that whole scene in my head disturbs the hell out of me.


----------



## Nanny Pam

I just know that people in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones.  

Wait....is this the right thread?


----------



## warneckutz

Nanny Pam said:


> I just know that people in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Wait....is this the right thread?



Getting stoned in a glass house?  Yeah, this is probably the correct thread...

Do you need some Jesus in your life?  Shall I PM the good Rev. Slotted?


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


>



'Sup Anna?


----------



## Dougstermd

C6R_Mag said:


> good morning to all the churchies and the drunks!
> 
> i see we were here till 1030pm and back at it before 5am this morning.  we sure are dedicated to this arent we.
> 
> i call dibs on post#2000!!



what makes you think I was drinking when I posted


----------



## slotted

Nanny Pam said:


> I just know that people in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Wait....is this the right thread?


Close. 
John 8:7  So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.


----------



## kwillia

slotted said:


> Close.
> John 8:7  So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.





Well, they'll stone ya when you're trying to be so good,
They'll stone ya just a-like they said they would.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to go home.
Then they'll stone ya when you're there all alone.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone ya when you're walkin' 'long the street.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to keep your seat.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' on the floor.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' to the door.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

They'll stone ya when you're at the breakfast table.
They'll stone ya when you are young and able.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to make a buck.
They'll stone ya and then they'll say, "good luck."
Tell ya what, I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you and say that it's the end.
Then they'll stone you and then they'll come back again.
They'll stone you when you're riding in your car.
They'll stone you when you're playing your guitar.
Yes, but I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you when you walk all alone.
They'll stone you when you are walking home.
They'll stone you and then say you are brave.
They'll stone you when you are set down in your grave.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.


----------



## kris31280

Where is the scripture about loving thy neighbor even they're being a butthead?


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> 'Sup Anna?



You like that


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Where is the scripture about loving thy neighbor even they're being a butthead?



This reminds me of the lovely song written by the DEM FRANCHIZE BOYZ choir:

I know you sayin somethin 
(what) I can't hear yaa 
You talkin bout nothin 
(what) I can't hear ya 
See you need to change the subject 
(what) I can't hear ya 
If you ain't talkin money 
I ain't really tryna hear ya 

Oh oh talkin out the side of your neck 
Oh oh talkin out the side of your neck


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> Where is the scripture about loving thy neighbor even they're being a butthead?


Old Testament style?
Leviticus 19:18  Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I [am] the LORD.

Or New School? 
Matthew 5:43  Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
Matthew 19:19 	Honour thy father and [thy] mother: and, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
Matthew 22:39 	And the second [is] like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
Mark 12:31 	And the second [is] like, [namely] this, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. There is none other commandment greater than these.
Luke 10:27 	And he answering said, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy strength, and with all thy mind; and thy neighbour as thyself.
Romans 13:9 	For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if [there be] any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
Galatians 5:14 	For all the law is fulfilled in one word, [even] in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
James 2:8 	If ye fulfil the royal law according to the scripture, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself, ye do well:


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> Getting stoned in a glass house?  Yeah, this is probably the correct thread...



I was gonna clean my room until I got high 
I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high 
my room is still messed up and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I was gonna go to class before I got high 
I coulda cheated and I coulda passed but I got high 
I am taking it next semester and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I was gonna go to work but then I got high 
I just got a new promotion but I got high 
now I'm selling dope and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I was gonna go to court before I got high 
I was gonna pay my child support but then I got high 
they took my whole paycheck and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I wasnt gonna run from the cops but I was high 
I was gonna pull right over and stop but I was high 
Now I am a paraplegic - because I got high [repeat 3X] 

I was gonna pay my car note until I got high 
I was gonna gamble on the boat but then I got high 
now the tow truck is pulling away and I know why 
- because I got high [repeat 3X] 

I was gonna make love to you but then I got high 
I was gonna eat yo  too but then I got high 
now I'm jacking off and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I messed up my entire life because I got high 
I lost my kids and wife because I got high 
now I'm sleeping on the sidewalk and I know why 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X] 

I'm gonna stop singing this song because I'm high 
I'm singing this whole thing wrong because I'm high 
and if I dont sell one copy I know why 
- cause I'm high [repeat 3X]


----------



## Dougstermd

toppick08 said:


> Victory Bar.........bring your pistol....



you know I always figured you for the type of pervert that went to the victory


----------



## Nanny Pam

slotted said:


> Close.
> John 8:7  So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.





You are gifted,  Rev. Pat!!  Peace be with you.


----------



## kris31280

Well here's a new fun game... testing the biblical knowledge of the Rev. Slotted.


----------



## slotted

Nanny Pam said:


> You are gifted,  Rev. Pat!!  Peace be with you.



I'm Baptist born and bred, and when I die I'll be a Baptist deacon.


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> Well here's a new fun game... testing the biblical knowledge of the Rev. Slotted.



It's going to have to wait until after lunch.


----------



## mainman

slotted said:


> It's going to have to wait until after lunch.


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


>



GFY you dirty bastard brother mainman.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> It's going to have to wait until after lunch.


Or after class... or after Tartuffe... 

There we go... on the subject of Tartuffe (the hypocrite)

What sayth the holy word on the subject of hypocrisy?


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Well here's a new fun game... testing the biblical knowledge of the Rev. Slotted.


----------



## lovinmaryland

mainman said:


>


----------



## Nanny Pam

lovinmaryland said:


>



are you laughing at MM's lipstick?  It matches his nail polish, ya know.


----------



## MMDad

kris31280 said:


> Where is the scripture about loving thy neighbor even they're being a butthead?



3 Nephi 12: 
  43 And behold it is written also, that thou shalt love thy neighbor and hate thine enemy;


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> What sayth the holy word on the subject of hypocrisy?


This is one of my favorites. 

Luke 11:39 And the Lord said unto him, Now do ye Pharisees make clean the outside of the cup and the platter; but your inward part is full of ravening and wickedness.


Off to lunch.


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


>


Oh, come here you  You look like you could use a little  and  too.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Nanny Pam said:


> are you laughing at MM's lipstick?  It matches his nail polish, ya know.



I love how he has his toe nails done too


----------



## MJ

kris31280 said:


> Oh, come here you  You look like you could use a little  and  too.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> Luke 11:39 And the Lord said unto him, Now do ye Pharisees make clean the outside of the cup and the platter; but your inward part is full of ravening and wickedness.
> 
> 
> Off to lunch.


 now if only I could figure out how to work that in to my answer to the essay question...

Enjoy your lunch... I'm off to class.


----------



## warneckutz

MJ said:


>


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> Oh, come here you  You look like you could use a little  and  too.



Back off, Barbie.  He's mine.  

I'll let you have slotted, but there ain't no way I'm letting you have shimmerstinkle too.


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> Back off, Barbie.  He's mine.
> 
> I'll let you have slotted, but there ain't no way I'm letting you have shimmerstinkle too.


----------



## Nanny Pam

nachomama said:


> Back off, Barbie.  He's mine.
> 
> I'll let you have slotted, but there ain't no way I'm letting you have shimmerstinkle too.



  "Barbie"


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> Back off, Barbie.  He's mine.
> 
> I'll let you have slotted, but there ain't no way I'm letting you have shimmerstinkle too.




Alright, but only because you called me Barbie


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> Alright, but only because you called me Barbie



  I knew you'd see things my way.


----------



## sockgirl77

This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —> 
This is the thread that never ends, 
It just goes on and on my friend 
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was, 
And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>


----------



## MJ

Nanny Pam said:


> are you laughing at MM's lipstick?  It matches his nail polish, ya know.



Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>
> This is the thread that never ends,
> It just goes on and on my friend
> Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue posting it forever just because —>




I'm just curious to see if we can get it to 2000 posts.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> I knew you'd see things my way.


Well how could I not, when you were so forceful!  I respect anyone who can stand up for their beliefs, their wants, their desires!

It's


----------



## Nanny Pam

MJ said:


> Does the carpet match the drapes?



Do you have me confused with K_Jo?  She knows.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Well how could I not, when you were so forceful!  I respect anyone who can stand up for their beliefs, their wants, their desires!
> 
> It's



I have a desire to


----------



## Nanny Pam

warneckutz said:


> I have a desire to



  Come to Nanny.


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> Well how could I not, when you were so forceful!  I respect anyone who can stand up for their beliefs, their wants, their desires!
> 
> It's



Well, just so you know, Warnutz is my man ho.  Miggy is my female ho.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> Well, just so you know, Warnutz is my man ho.  Miggy is my female ho.


 
Aight... anyone else I need to know about?


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:


> Alma 37:  7 And the Lord God doth work by ameans to bring about his great and eternal purposes; and by very bsmall means the Lord doth confound the wise and bringeth about the salvation of many souls.
> •  •  •



Has anyone caught on to what you are quoting yet?


----------



## Nanny Pam

nachomama said:


> Well, just so you know, Warnutz is my man ho.  Miggy is my female ho.



If you call my daughter a "ho" again, I'll be forced to wash your mouth out with soap.  

She just a little loose.  


 

LYMI Mig


----------



## nachomama

Nanny Pam said:


> If you call my daughter a "ho" again, I'll be forced to wash your mouth out with soap.
> 
> She just a little loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI Mig



Sorry, mamaho.


----------



## bcp

Nanny Pam said:


> If you call my daughter a "ho" again, I'll be forced to wash your mouth out with soap.
> 
> She just a little loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LYMI Mig


I dont find it appropriate to refer to any young lady as a ho. If you cant treat them with respect, I suggest that nothing be said at all. 


 (saying stuff like that used to get me laid by the loose womens back in the day,, not so much anymore,)


----------



## slotted

itsbob said:


> Has anyone caught on to what you are quoting yet?



I believe Nephi is out of the Book of Mormon. I'm not big on chastity underoos.


----------



## Nanny Pam

nachomama said:


> Sorry, mamaho.



  that sounds like an Indian name.


----------



## nachomama

Nanny Pam said:


> that sounds like an Indian name.



  I meant to say, nannyho.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> Back off, Barbie.  He's mine.
> 
> I'll let you have slotted, but there ain't no way I'm letting you have shimmerstinkle too.


Heh, and further more... now that I'm a little less in my allergy fog...

The Rev. Slotted belongs to all God's children.

You can have war, but I'll fight to the death for Pixiegirl!


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Heh, and further more... now that I'm a little less in my allergy fog...
> 
> The Rev. Slotted belongs to all God's children.
> 
> You can have war, but I'll fight to the death for Pixiegirl!



You are too kind. 

You're on your own, Pix.


----------



## bcp

nachomama said:


> I meant to say, nannyho.


would a black singer type be a rappaho?


----------



## MMDad

slotted said:


> I believe Nephi is out of the Book of Mormon. I'm not big on chastity underoos.



 Hey, if you can quote a made up book, so can I. Fiction is fiction, right?


----------



## slotted

MMDad said:


> Hey, if you can quote a made up book, so can I. Fiction is fiction, right?



May the good Lord have mercy on your soul.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> that sounds like an Indian name.



The kind with the red dot on their foreheard or the kind that own the casinos?


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> The kind with the red dot on their foreheard or the kind that own the casinos?



Oh...politically incorrect...

Native American     The kind that split your head with tomahawk.  UG


----------



## nachomama

Nanny Pam said:


> Oh...politically incorrect...
> 
> Native American     The kind that split your head with tomahawk.  UG


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> Oh...politically incorrect...
> 
> Native American     The kind that split your head with tomahawk.  UG


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> You do realize that when I watched the second Harry Potter movie in the theater I actually screamed and cowered in terror when the giant spiders attacked Harry and Ron in the car, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do spiders.



Mental note--do not watch Harry Potter movies


----------



## amotley




----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Well then we can both kiss it and make it better


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


>


 That was yesterday, Mr. Mojo... the playing field has changed


----------



## kris31280

*And now for something completely different...*

My allergy riddled mind finds this song to be intensely expressive.



If I had to
I would put myself right beside you
So let me ask
Would you like that?
Would you like that?

And I don't mind
If you say this love is the last time
So now I'll ask
Do you like that?
Do you like that?

No!

Something's getting in the way.
Something's just about to break.
I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
So tell me how it should be.

Try to find out what makes you tick.
As I lie down
Sore and sick.
Do you like that?
Do you like that?

There's a fine line between love and hate.
And I don't mind.
Just let me say that
I like that
I like that

Something's getting in the way.
Something's just about to break.
I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
As I burn another page,
As I look the other way.
I still try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
So tell me how it should be.

Desperate, I will crawl
Waiting for so long
No love, there is no love.
Die for anyone
What have I become?

Something's getting in the way.
Something's just about to break.
I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
As I burn another page,
As I look the other way.
I still try to find my place in the diary of Jane.


----------



## Pete

Where is my drain cleaner.


----------



## thurley42

like a lame horse...this thread needs put down


----------



## pcjohnnyb

thurley42 said:


> like a lame horse...this thread needs put down



That is an understatement...

Should we talk about something to get the thread removed?  Rectal orgasms usually do the trick...


----------



## bcp

pcjohnnyb said:


> That is an understatement...
> 
> Should we talk about something to get the thread removed?  *Rectal orgasms* usually do the trick...


  is that anything like a spastic colon?


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> My allergy riddled mind finds this song to be intensely expressive.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to
> I would put myself right beside you
> So let me ask
> Would you like that?
> Would you like that?
> 
> And I don't mind
> If you say this love is the last time
> So now I'll ask
> Do you like that?
> Do you like that?
> 
> No!
> 
> Something's getting in the way.
> Something's just about to break.
> I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
> So tell me how it should be.
> 
> Try to find out what makes you tick.
> As I lie down
> Sore and sick.
> Do you like that?
> Do you like that?
> 
> There's a fine line between love and hate.
> And I don't mind.
> Just let me say that
> I like that
> I like that
> 
> Something's getting in the way.
> Something's just about to break.
> I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
> As I burn another page,
> As I look the other way.
> I still try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
> So tell me how it should be.
> 
> Desperate, I will crawl
> Waiting for so long
> No love, there is no love.
> Die for anyone
> What have I become?
> 
> Something's getting in the way.
> Something's just about to break.
> I will try to find my place in the diary of Jane.
> As I burn another page,
> As I look the other way.
> I still try to find my place in the diary of Jane.



I like the version of that song at the end of the cd.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> I like the version of that song at the end of the cd.


The acoustic version is better, I"ll admit


----------



## MJ

Pete said:


> Where is my drain cleaner.



You need something drained?


----------



## amotley




----------



## lovinmaryland

Come on now liven up...only 505 more to go to 2000


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> Come on now liven up...only 505 more to go to 2000


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Come on now liven up...only 505 more to go to 2000


  I can barely focus enough to form cohesive thoughts, let alone 500 posts of entertainment...


----------



## nachomama

kris31280 said:


> The acoustic version is better, I"ll admit



They were at chili cookoff last year.  I was right in front of the stage.  Good LORD is Ben hot.  I got my picture taken with the drummer.


----------



## kris31280

nachomama said:


> They were at chili cookoff last year.  I was right in front of the stage.  Good LORD is Ben hot.  I got my picture taken with the drummer.


Yeah... I VIP'd at a concert they played at... they're pretty amazing guys.


----------



## kwillia

nachomama said:


> I got my picture taken with the drummer.


You showed him your back tat... didn'tchu...


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## Nanny Pam

Why Is There Air? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amotley

5
5 dollar
5 dollar footlongs


----------



## thurley42




----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


>





kris31280 said:


> I can barely focus enough to form cohesive thoughts, let alone 500 posts of entertainment...





warneckutz said:


>



Alright Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## Toxick

lovinmaryland said:


> Come on now liven up...only 505 more to go to 2000





Doin' my part.

Cha-ching!


----------



## kris31280




----------



## slotted

If I was thatcat22 and was premo, I'd delete this thread just to be an ass.


----------



## amotley

Entertainment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> If I was thatcat22 and was premo, I'd delete this thread just to be an ass.



 I'd go premo just to delete it and make everyone wonder what happened.

But since that's probably not gonna happen, I can at least entertain people with good music...


----------



## thatcat22

slotted said:


> If I was thatcat22 and was premo, I'd delete this thread just to be an ass.



do it


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> do it


... 

YOU have to do it, friend.  You'd have to pay the small fee to become a "premo" member, which would give you the power to play God with your own posts and delete them, as well as entire threads you may start which go heavily astray.


----------



## bcp

kris31280 said:


> But since that's probably not gonna happen, I can at least entertain people with good music...


cool Go ahead, post some and entertain us


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> ...
> 
> YOU have to do it, friend.  You'd have to pay the small fee to become a "premo" member, which would give you the power to play God with your own posts and delete them, as well as entire threads you may start which go heavily astray.



pay? haha yea right.  have fun talking and making it up to 2,000


----------



## slotted

bcp said:


> cool Go ahead, post some and entertain us


----------



## amotley




----------



## CRoyal

slotted said:


>



WEST END GIRLS play in the STARLIGHT beyond a WONDERWALL singing the INTL. PLAYERS ANTHEM on the way to PARADISE CITY to kill the GOLD DIGGER who was LIVIN ON THE EDGE and HOLDING OUT FOR A HERO

(CAPS = a song in the order it appeared on my iPod and I made a sentence with it.. doing my part to stretch the thread out like a 300lb mans arteries)


----------



## Fugazi

George Bush hates black people!


----------



## kris31280

bcp said:


> cool Go ahead, post some and entertain us



That's the great thing about music... it's subjective.  Some people find Elvis or Jay Z to be entertaining... others find country to be entertaining.

I, myself, lean more towards the rock/emo side of things and so that's mostly what I listen to and mostly what I'd share.


----------



## lovinmaryland

This is Pathetic... Post you fools... Post


----------



## Toxick

CRoyal said:


> WEST END GIRLS play in the STARLIGHT beyond a WONDERWALL singing the INTL. PLAYERS ANTHEM on the way to PARADISE CITY to kill the GOLD DIGGER who was LIVIN ON THE EDGE and HOLDING OUT FOR A HERO
> 
> (CAPS = a song in the order it appeared on my iPod and I made a sentence with it.. doing my part to stretch the thread out like a 300lb mans arteries)



Fun Game!

The BRUISES still HURT from my MIDLIFE CRISIS, which didn't make me forget that CRAZY B#TCH, and now I'm FALLING TO PIECES. SORRY, but that story is SAD BUT TRUE.

ORESTES.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> That's the great thing about music... it's subjective.  Some people find Elvis or Jay Z to be entertaining... others find country to be entertaining.
> 
> I, myself, lean more towards the rock/emo side of things and so that's mostly what I listen to and mostly what I'd share.



I can't see your videos, seeing as I'm at work...but what is it that you find appealing about whatever your favorite music is?

I'm just curious (and would like examples of bands/genres you find appealing)


----------



## Sonsie

lovinmaryland said:


> This is Pathetic... Post you fools... Post



My cat ate so much he actually puked it all up in his own food bowl again...sick bulemic pussy...


.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> I can't see your videos, seeing as I'm at work...but what is it that you find appealing about whatever your favorite music is?
> 
> I'm just curious (and would like examples of bands/genres you find appealing)


Favorite Bands:
AFI
Kill Hannah
HIM
My Chemical Romance

Reason why?  I can't say, really.  All I know is each of my favorite bands because my favorite bands because I'd catch a snippit of one of their songs and it just took a hold of me.

Kill Hannah it was Lips Like Morphine.  HIM it was Killing Loneliness.  The song would possess me and not let me go until I listened to it over and over again (on dial up, it was agonizing!) and finally I'd find the CD and listen to it again ad nauseum, discovering different songs I liked at different times, but none of them really unlistenable.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Favorite Bands:
> AFI
> Kill Hannah
> HIM
> My Chemical Romance
> 
> Reason why?  I can't say, really.  All I know is each of my favorite bands because my favorite bands because I'd catch a snippit of one of their songs and it just took a hold of me.
> 
> Kill Hannah it was Lips Like Morphine.  HIM it was Killing Loneliness.  The song would possess me and not let me go until I listened to it over and over again (on dial up, it was agonizing!) and finally I'd find the CD and listen to it again ad nauseum, discovering different songs I liked at different times, but none of them really unlistenable.



So it will be a bummer for you that I met and Kissed Gerard Way   I love me some MCR


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> So it will be a bummer for you that I met and Kissed Gerard Way   I love me some MCR


Heh... he's , but I'd much rather have me some Ville Valo... that man owns my soul.


----------



## puggymom

I must be old. I have no idea who any of those bands are! And I was a total goth in HS.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Favorite Bands:
> AFI
> Kill Hannah
> HIM
> My Chemical Romance
> 
> Reason why?  I can't say, really.  All I know is each of my favorite bands because my favorite bands because I'd catch a snippit of one of their songs and it just took a hold of me.
> 
> Kill Hannah it was Lips Like Morphine.  HIM it was Killing Loneliness.  The song would possess me and not let me go until I listened to it over and over again (on dial up, it was agonizing!) and finally I'd find the CD and listen to it again ad nauseum, discovering different songs I liked at different times, but none of them really unlistenable.



What I'm trying to ask, I suppose, is what exactly it is that draws you in about this music?  Is it the music? (good beat?  Instrument solos?  ect) Is it the lyrics?  Are they so meaningful they make you feel gooey inside?  Can you relate to them?  I'm just curious because I can find something positive about most genres of music and yours is one of the few I can't (as a general statement, there are SOME songs that are ok in my book).  There could be something I'm missing, which is why I ask.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> What I'm trying to ask, I suppose, is what exactly it is that draws you in about this music?  Is it the music? (good beat?  Instrument solos?  ect) Is it the lyrics?  Are they so meaningful they make you feel gooey inside?  Can you relate to them?  I'm just curious because I can find something positive about most genres of music and yours is one of the few I can't (as a general statement, there are SOME songs that are ok in my book).  There could be something I'm missing, which is why I ask.


It's the lyrics I relate to.  

For example, Ville Valo of HIM understands implicitly the duality of love... how it is both heaven and hell, pleasure and pain.  I relate to that.  An example would be "It's poetry carved in flesh, this beautiful hell of ours."  It's poetic and moving.

Kill Hannah, the song lips like morphine... I like the visual, and it reminds me of the one person I have kissed who made me think his lips were a drug that I was horribly addicted to... the whole earth moving and what have you.

... Everyone enjoy the rest of your day... I get to play "find the baby daddy"... grrrr.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> It's the lyrics I relate to.
> 
> For example, Ville Valo of HIM understands implicitly the duality of love... how it is both heaven and hell, pleasure and pain.  I relate to that.  An example would be "It's poetry carved in flesh, this beautiful hell of ours."  It's poetic and moving.
> 
> Kill Hannah, the song lips like morphine... I like the visual, and it reminds me of the one person I have kissed who made me think his lips were a drug that I was horribly addicted to... the whole earth moving and what have you.
> 
> ... Everyone enjoy the rest of your day... I get to play "find the baby daddy"... grrrr.




Gotcha. 

not my thing, but I understand the poetic element of it, which in that manner, can be attracting to some.  Not my kind of poetry though 

night folks


----------



## amotley




----------



## toppick08

*


kris31280 said:



			Favorite Bands:
AFI
Kill Hannah
HIM
My Chemical Romance
		
Click to expand...

*


kris31280 said:


> Reason why?  I can't say, really.  All I know is each of my favorite bands because my favorite bands because I'd catch a snippit of one of their songs and it just took a hold of me.
> 
> Kill Hannah it was Lips Like Morphine.  HIM it was Killing Loneliness.  The song would possess me and not let me go until I listened to it over and over again (on dial up, it was agonizing!) and finally I'd find the CD and listen to it again ad nauseum, discovering different songs I liked at different times, but none of them really unlistenable.





No Skynyrd.....


----------



## Sonsie

toppick08 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> No Skynyrd.....*


*

FREEBIRD!!!!*


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> No Skynyrd.....*


*
Not amongst the favorites, LOL...

Although I was just listening to the Baby I Love Your Way/Freebird melody by Will 2 Power not that long ago *


----------



## toppick08

Sonsie said:


> *FREEBIRD!!!!*


----------



## Kain99

Music is my life!  If anyone wants to come over and listen to my records they can!


----------



## Nickel

Kain99 said:


> Music is my life!  If anyone wants to come over and listen to my records they can!


 My mom gave me a stack of old records a few weeks ago.  I'm listening to the Flashdance soundtrack now.


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> Music is my life!  If anyone wants to come over and listen to my records they can!



Can I bring my fishing pole.....


----------



## Kain99

Nickel said:


> My mom gave me a stack of old records a few weeks ago.  I'm listening to the Flashdance soundtrack now.


OMG Nick that's the best!  



toppick08 said:


> Can I bring my fishing pole.....



Course ya can but ya gotta sing with me!


----------



## toppick08

Kain99 said:


> OMG Nick that's the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Course ya can but ya gotta sing with me!


----------



## kris31280

I'm watching Alvin and the Chipmunks with my baby.


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> I'm watching Alvin and the Chipmunks with my baby.



OMG!  Alvin is so cool!  I miss being a kid.


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> OMG!  Alvin is so cool!  I miss being a kid.


He's sitting in his little chair watching it... he hasn't moved since we started watching it... and for an almost 3 year old, that's saying something!


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> He's sitting in his little chair watching it... he hasn't moved since we started watching it... and for an almost 3 year old, that's saying something!



I remember the old cartoons!  My sister and I would camp out in front of the TV with our Cheerios for hours!  God I miss that!


----------



## MMDad

kris31280 said:


> I'm watching Alvin and the Chipmunks with my baby.



The new movie? 

That was painful to sit through. Absolutely the worst movie I've ever seen.

The kids liked it, though.


----------



## kris31280

MMDad said:


> The new movie?
> 
> That was painful to sit through. Absolutely the worst movie I've ever seen.
> 
> The kids liked it, though.


Heh... I didn't get it for me, and Rowan likes it, so it's a little less painful.


----------



## amotley




----------



## daisycreek

slotted said:


> I didn't, but here's a photo of a few of us after we finished passing out religious pamphlets at the Tiki. We headed over to the Dirty Dew to find some more converts.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> He's sitting in his little chair watching it... he hasn't moved since we started watching it... and for an almost 3 year old, that's saying something!



WOW!! (from a fellow almost 3 year old mommy)


----------



## Number_9

Fugazi said:


> George Bush hates black people!



George Black hates bush people


----------



## daisycreek

ok i am caught up now........ i can go do my biology homework..

legal studies major/social science minor


i spend everyday looking for baby daddys  and i have no kids!

it's been updated now---  its my baby fav-va


----------



## Number_9

slotted said:


> May the good Lord have mercy on your soul.



The next time the Pope calls me, I'm gonna nominate Slotted for sainthood. Seems no one appreciates his good works with the heathen except me


----------



## slotted

Number_9 said:


> The next time the Pope calls me, I'm gonna nominate Slotted for sainthood. Seems no one appreciates his good works with the heathen except me


No offense, but Catlicks are going to hell too. They believe in a works based Salvation and the Devil is a master at deceiving people. 

2nd Corinthians 11:3 But I fear, lest by any means, as the serpent beguiled Eve through his subtilty, so your minds should be corrupted from the simplicity that is in Christ.
2nd Corinthians 11:4 For if he that cometh preacheth another Jesus, whom we have not preached, or [if] ye receive another spirit, which ye have not received, or another gospel, which ye have not accepted, ye might well bear with [him].


Catlicks don't preach the salvation that can be found in Christ alone. They teach that you must be baptized in the Catlick church and that you have to keep the 7 sacrements in order to obtain salvation.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> No offense, but Catlicks are going to hell too. They believe in a works based Salvation and the Devil is a master at deceiving people.
> 
> 2nd Corinthians 11:3 But I fear, lest by any means, as the serpent beguiled Eve through his subtilty, so your minds should be corrupted from the simplicity that is in Christ.
> 2nd Corinthians 11:4 For if he that cometh preacheth another Jesus, whom we have not preached, or [if] ye receive another spirit, which ye have not received, or another gospel, which ye have not accepted, ye might well bear with [him].
> 
> 
> Catlicks don't preach the salvation that can be found in Christ alone. They teach that you must be baptized in the Catlick church and that you have to keep the 7 sacrements in order to obtain salvation.


Find me scripture on idolitry, Rev. Slotted.

I am thinking impure thoughts about David Cook and his "Music of the Night" performance.


----------



## RadioPatrol

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.








Go Cry a ####ing River ............... I got better thinks to do than hang out with a bunch of twenty somethings watching then get drunk and puke ......


----------



## RadioPatrol

thatcat22 said:


> I was just expressing the simple statement that I did not go to the tiki bar to get totally wasted...i went to be social....not stay home and criticize the people that went....





and those of us *WHO DON'T ####ING CARE WTF YOU DID .....* 

and had nothing to do with the tiki bashing  ..... and don't really care *WTF YOU DID* ........... kindly ask you *STFU*


----------



## slotted

RadioPatrol said:


> and those of us *WHO DON'T ####ING CARE WTF YOU DID .....*
> 
> and had nothing to do with the tiki bashing  ..... and don't really care *WTF YOU DID* ........... kindly ask you *STFU*



I dare you to go through this entire thread responding to various post throughout. That should be a timekiller.


----------



## Go G-Men

slotted said:


> Numbers 6:3  He shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.



I read this as beer is okay..  I am glad for that.

P.S.  who is he?  Is that we? or me? or just plain he...  If is just plain he then the next time I go out and see someone drinking vinegar of any type I will preach away..


----------



## slotted

Go G-Men said:


> I read this as beer is okay..  I am glad for that.
> 
> P.S.  who is he?  Is that we? or me? or just plain he...  If is just plain he then the next time I go out and see someone drinking vinegar of any type I will preach away..



 Vinegar is of the devil. 
Way to do His work!


----------



## kris31280

Go G-Men said:


> I read this as beer is okay..  I am glad for that.
> 
> P.S.  who is he?  Is that we? or me? or just plain he...  If is just plain he then the next time I go out and see someone drinking vinegar of any type I will preach away..


I like your siggy.


----------



## Go G-Men

slotted said:


> It makes the baby Jesus cry.



How about the older Jesus?  You know the one who was hanging on the cross...

Does it make him cry?  Inquiring heathens want to know!!


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> I dare you to go through this entire thread responding to various post throughout. That should be a timekiller.


----------



## slotted

Go G-Men said:


> How about the older Jesus?  You know the one who was hanging on the cross...
> 
> Does it make him cry?  Inquiring heathens want to know!!


Everyone knows that Jesus returned to His baby form after returning back home to heaven. I think He was preoccupied crying about other things when He was hanging on the cross.


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> Vinegar is of the devil.
> Way to do His work!



Crap does that mean balsamic vinaigrette dressing is out?


----------



## Go G-Men

slotted said:


> I'd rather be a sad individual knowing where I'm going to spend eternity than burn in hell with a sinner like you.
> 
> Where's all the hate coming from. You really should try reading the Bible sometime. Make sure you read the KJV too and not some other perVERSION of it.




Just winging it here (no pun intended) but the hate might be coming from the fact that you are attempting to force your beliefs down other peoples throat....  But I could be wrong.


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> Crap does that mean balsamic vinaigrette dressing is out?


Heh... if that's the case... I sin more and more each day.


----------



## puggymom

Go G-Men said:


> Just winging it here (no pun intended) but the hate might be coming from the fact that you are attempting to force your beliefs down other peoples throat....  But I could be wrong.



Do you know that my household was never as happy as what we were when the Giants beat the Patriots leaving our beloved Dolphins as the only undefeated team in the NFL?


----------



## slotted

Go G-Men said:


> Just winging it here (no pun intended) but the hate might be coming from the fact that you are attempting to force your beliefs down other peoples throat....  But I could be wrong.



I can't wait until Go G-Men gets a little further into the thread.


----------



## kris31280




----------



## daisycreek

sooo is Dougster moving to MN?

Who are the 3 guys in the pic?


Oh and I can't believe Beetlejuice hasn't posted in this thread yet!


----------



## slotted

daisycreek said:


> sooo is Dougster moving to MN?
> 
> Who are the 3 guys in the pic?


Brother Mainman, Brother Mojo, and the Good Reverend Slotted.


----------



## Go G-Men

slotted said:


> The Bible is the sword of the Lord. Are you a sword fighter?



No but I am pretty good at smacking people upside the head with boring books over 1000 pages?  Does that help any?


----------



## kris31280




----------



## daisycreek

slotted said:


> Brother Mainman, Brother Mojo, and the Good Reverend Slotted.



ahhh the 3 men of the cloth


----------



## kris31280

Heh... I guess I never really watched that many AFI videos at the same time... Davey Havok has this nasty little habit of dying in some way at the end of each video... that's kind of depressing


----------



## slotted

daisycreek said:


> ahhh the 3 men of the cloth



I would have put up a photo of Sister Pixiegirl, but she would hold peoples drinks for them as they would read the pamphlets. I didn't want to give the impression that she was out drinking.


----------



## Go G-Men

slotted said:


> Vinegar is of the devil.
> Way to do His work!



No vinegar in beer


----------



## kris31280

"Your sins in to me, oh my beautiful one.  Your sins in to me, oh oh.  As a rapturous voice escapes I will tremble a prayer and I'll beg for forgiveness, your sins in to me."

Heh... I've always liked those song lyrics... they posess me in some strange way I've yet to figure out why.


----------



## daisycreek

slotted said:


> I would have put up a photo of Sister Pixiegirl, but she would hold peoples drinks for them as they would read the pamphlets. I didn't want to give the impression that she was out drinking.



good thinking.. would just be fodder for the heathens, they are always trying to cast doubt upon the enlightened saved souls


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> good thinking.. would just be fodder for the heathens, they are always trying to cast doubt upon the enlightened saved souls


  After 2 days I'd have thought the hand of God through Rev. Slotted would've died...

It seems I was horribly wrong.

We've only got 420 more posts to the goal of 2000, people... each and every post goes to support a great cause, this thread is counting on you, so don't hesitate... sit at the keyboard and start typing right now.  Your post can make a world of difference.


----------



## Go G-Men

kris31280 said:


> After 2 days I'd have thought the hand of God through Rev. Slotted would've died...
> 
> It seems I was horribly wrong.
> 
> We've only got 420 more posts to the goal of 2000, people... each and every post goes to support a great cause, this thread is counting on you, so don't hesitate... sit at the keyboard and start typing right now.  Your post can make a world of difference.



Not sure what 2000 post means but "hell" I'll help anyway I can..


----------



## kris31280




----------



## kris31280

... should I be disturbed that when I search youtube for that song, it also pops up videos of emo boys kissing?


----------



## daisycreek

that Brother Mojo's a cutie.... ahhhh to be 10 yrs younger....


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> ... should I be disturbed that when I search youtube for that song, it also pops up videos of emo boys kissing?


I do not even know what song it is


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> I do not even know what song it is


The last one I posted... "Lips Like Morphine" by Kill Hannah... one of my favorite bands, and some of the coolest guys to ever hang around with.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> The last one I posted... "Lips Like Morphine" by Kill Hannah... one of my favorite bands, and some of the coolest guys to ever hang around with.



Ah, not that that helps. I've never heard of them. I'm old. My taste is more the Cure.


----------



## slotted

daisycreek said:


> that Brother Mojo's a cutie.... ahhhh to be 10 yrs younger....


We use his good looks and humor to gain converts.


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> Ah, not that that helps. I've never heard of them. I'm old. My taste is more the Cure.


You might like them, then... Mat Devine, the lead singer, modeled his looks on that of Robert Smith (that was the first thing I thought of when I saw him).  Their music is very synthed, just like The Cure, and actually it's just slightly modernized with a little more guitar in the mix.  

  Most of the bands I listen to with regularity are influenced by the goth rock of the 80's... that's mostly what Emo is, the bastard child of punk music and goth rock.


----------



## daisycreek

And what is the name of your church?

St.Mainman of the Slotted Mojo


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> You might like them, then... Mat Devine, the lead singer, modeled his looks on that of Robert Smith (that was the first thing I thought of when I saw him).  Their music is very synthed, just like The Cure, and actually it's just slightly modernized with a little more guitar in the mix.
> 
> Most of the bands I listen to with regularity are influenced by the goth rock of the 80's... that's mostly what Emo is, the bastard child of punk music and goth rock.



I have a really hard time leaving the whole 80's music genre lately.


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> I have a really hard time leaving the whole 80's music genre lately.


I've got an obsession with boys who were guyliner... it's my cross to bear


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> I've got an obsession with boys who were guyliner... it's my cross to bear



Like the 80s hairband guys?


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> Like the 80s hairband guys?



Uh... kinda?  More like this:
From L to R -
Ville Valo, lead singer of the band HIM - the God of my Idolatry and Owner of my Soul
Mat Devine, lead singer of the band Kill Hannah 
Jared Leto, noted actor and lead singer of the band 30 Seconds to Mars
Pete Wentz, guitarist of Fall Out Boy
Gerard Way, lead singer of My Chemical Romance


----------



## SOMDLady

kris31280 said:


> Uh... kinda?  More like this:
> From L to R -
> Ville Valo, lead singer of the band HIM - the God of my Idolatry and Owner of my Soul
> Mat Devine, lead singer of the band Kill Hannah
> Jared Leto, noted actor and lead singer of the band 30 Seconds to Mars
> Pete Wentz, guitarist of Fall Out Boy
> Gerard Way, lead singer of My Chemical Romance


You talk to much, and Slotted is a ####.


----------



## kris31280

SOMDLady said:


> You talk to much, and Slotted is a (edited).



Well lookie who found their English dictionary... have you come to join the church of Rev. Slotted, or just insult people?


----------



## SOMDLady

kris31280 said:


> Well lookie who found their English dictionary... have you come to join the church of Rev. Slotted, or just insult people?


It don't mater what I do to this thread, it's all trash anyway because of who's posting in it.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> The last one I posted... "Lips Like Morphine" by *Kill Hannah*... one of my favorite bands, and some of the coolest guys to ever hang around with.



I was NOT impressed by that band at all.  To tell you the truth, I was quite bored watching them


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> I was NOT impressed by that band at all.  To tell you the truth, I was quite bored watching them


 That's why we split the guylinered guys!  

You saw them with Papa Roach, right?  I only went to see Kill Hannah, so after they played I was up in the bar buying Dan shots cuz it was his birthday... didn't even pay attention to the rest of the bands on stage.


----------



## kris31280

SOMDLady said:


> It don't mater what I do to this thread, it's all trash anyway because of who's posting in it.


... Look man, I don't know who's MPD you are... but you're just plain annoying now.  You start threads calling out people and being just plain nasty, and for what reason?  Put on your big girl (or boy) panties and reveal yourself... because this crap is getting real old right quick.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> That's why we split the guylinered guys!
> 
> You saw them with Papa Roach, right?  I only went to see Kill Hannah, so after they played I was up in the bar buying Dan shots cuz it was his birthday... didn't even pay attention to the rest of the bands on stage.





I was front row for that entire show.  There was a few times where Jacoby stood on the railing in front of me while dripping sweat all of the the place


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> I was front row for that entire show.  There was a few times where Jacoby stood on the railing in front of me while dripping sweat all of the the place


LOL... and I was front row only for Kill Hannah.

You mean to tell me you didn't even like their version of Rebel Yell?  I know they played it during that set...


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> LOL... and I was front row only for Kill Hannah.
> 
> You mean to tell me you didn't even like their version of Rebel Yell?  I know they played it during that set...



That song was alright.  But I wasn't there to see guys wearing nut hugger pants and girl shirts


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> That song was alright.  But I wasn't there to see guys wearing nut hugger pants and girl shirts


:shrug: What can I say... I like my boys girly and my girls boyish :shrug:

  They are skinny little biatches... they look almost emancipated.  One of these days maybe I'll bring them a sammich.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: What can I say... I like my boys girly and my girls boyish :shrug:
> 
> They are skinny little biatches... they look almost emancipated.  One of these days maybe I'll bring them a sammich.



There are super skinny for guys but that is what being on the road will do to ya.

This is why I was at that show....


----------



## Sonsie

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: What can I say... I like my boys girly and my girls boyish :shrug:
> 
> They are skinny little biatches... they look almost emancipated.  One of these days maybe I'll bring them a sammich.



Maybe you mean emaciated?  Then again emancipated works too! 

Emancipated
1. *not constrained or restricted by custom, tradition, superstition*, etc.: a modern, emancipated woman.  
2. freed, as from slavery or bondage.​


----------



## kris31280

Sonsie said:


> Maybe you mean emaciated?  Then again emancipated works too!
> 
> Emancipated
> 1. *not constrained or restricted by custom, tradition, superstition*, etc.: a modern, emancipated woman.
> 2. freed, as from slavery or bondage.​


  I'm suffering from allergies unlike any I have ever known before... resiliant to all strains of allergy meds...

Forgive my screw up...


----------



## warneckutz

Happy Hump Day 

Lets get crackin' on this blessed day...  

Does anyone have any hymns they'd like to contribute today?


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Happy Hump Day
> 
> Lets get crackin' on this blessed day...
> 
> Does anyone have any hymns they'd like to contribute today?


Can Rev. Slotted heal the sick?


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Happy Hump Day
> 
> Lets get crackin' on this blessed day...
> 
> Does anyone have any hymns they'd like to contribute today?



"He Lives !, He Lives ! , He Lives within.....my heart"


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Can Rev. Slotted heal the sick?



Not sure, he may not be able to mend a broken heart if that's what you're asking... Only time...

Slotted this...

Slotted that...

Slotted


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: What can I say... I like my boys girly and my girls boyish :shrug:
> 
> They are skinny little biatches... they look almost emancipated.  One of these days maybe I'll bring them a sammich.



  This explains everything


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Not sure, he may not be able to mend a broken heart if that's what you're asking... Only time...
> 
> Slotted this...
> 
> Slotted that...
> 
> Slotted


... If I wasn't so damn sick I'd smack you...

But you're stronger than me so you'd probably hurt me by smacking back.

 You've gotta have a heart for it to be broken.


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> This explains everything


 What does it explain?

Forgive me, Brother Mojo, for questioning your words... for I am thinking through a clouded mind due to wonderful allergies that the Almighty God has allowed me to have.  It is my cross to bear, living in a pollen filled world and being allergic to pollen.


----------



## slotted

warneckutz said:


> Happy Hump Day
> 
> Lets get crackin' on this blessed day...
> 
> Does anyone have any hymns they'd like to contribute today?



On a hill far away stood an old rugged cross,
The emblem of suffering and shame;
And I love that old cross where the dearest and best
For a world of lost sinners was slain.

So I'll cherish the old rugged cross,
Till my trophies at last I lay down;
I will cling to the old rugged cross,
And exchange it some day for a crown.

O that old rugged cross, so despised by the world,
Has a wondrous attraction for me;
For the dear Lamb of God left His glory above
To bear it to dark Calvary.

So I'll cherish the old rugged cross,
Till my trophies at last I lay down;
I will cling to the old rugged cross,
And exchange it some day for a crown.

In that old rugged cross, stained with blood so divine,
A wondrous beauty I see,
For 'twas on that old cross Jesus suffered and died,
To pardon and sanctify me.

So I'll cherish the old rugged cross,
Till my trophies at last I lay down;
I will cling to the old rugged cross,
And exchange it some day for a crown.

To the old rugged cross I will ever be true;
Its shame and reproach gladly bear;
Then He'll call me some day to my home far away,
Where His glory forever I'll share.

So I'll cherish the old rugged cross,
Till my trophies at last I lay down;
I will cling to the old rugged cross,
And exchange it some day for a crown.


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> This explains everything



Why yes...

YES IT DOES.


----------



## toppick08

What A Friend We Have in Jesus


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What a Friend we have in Jesus, 
all our sins and griefs to bear!
What a privilege to carry 
everything to God in prayer!
O what peace we often forfeit, 
O what needless pain we bear,
All because we do not carry 
everything to God in prayer. 

Have we trials and temptations? 
Is there trouble anywhere?
We should never be discouraged; 
take it to the Lord in prayer.
Can we find a friend so faithful 
who will all our sorrows share?
Jesus knows our every weakness; 
take it to the Lord in prayer.

Are we weak and heavy laden, 
cumbered with a load of care?
Precious Savior, still our refuge, 
take it to the Lord in prayer.
Do your friends despise, forsake you? 
Take it to the Lord in prayer!
In His arms He’ll take and shield you; 
you will find a solace there.

Blessed Savior, Thou hast promised 
Thou wilt all our burdens bear
May we ever, Lord, be bringing all to 
Thee in earnest prayer.
Soon in glory bright unclouded there 
will be no need for prayer
Rapture, praise and endless worship 
will be our sweet portion there.


----------



## kris31280

There are days when I feel
The best of me is ready to begin.
Then therere days when I feel
Im letting go and soaring on the wind.
cause Ive learned in laughter or in pain
How to survive.

I get on my knees, I get on my knees;
There I am before the love that changes me.
See I dont know how, but theres powr
When Im on my knees.

I can be in a crowd
Or by myself, in almost anywhere
When I feel theres a need
To talk with god; he is emmanuel.
When I close my eyes no darkness there,
Theres only light.

I get on my knees, I get on my knees;
There I am before the love that changes me.
See I dont know how, but theres powr
In the blue skies, in the midnight
When Im on my knees.

I get on my knees, I get on my knees;
There I am before the love that changes me.
See I dont know how, but theres powr
When Im on my oh, when Im on my,
When Im on my knees.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


>




Have you taken a ride in "Teal Lightening" yet??wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Have you taken a ride in "Teal Lightening" yet?


WTF is "Teal Lightening"?

I guess the answer to that is no, since I have no idea what that is.


----------



## toppick08

warneckutz said:


> Have you taken a ride in "Teal Lightening" yet?


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> Uh... kinda?  More like this:
> From L to R -
> Ville Valo, lead singer of the band HIM - the God of my Idolatry and Owner of my Soul
> Mat Devine, lead singer of the band Kill Hannah
> Jared Leto, noted actor and lead singer of the band 30 Seconds to Mars
> Pete Wentz, guitarist of Fall Out Boy
> Gerard Way, lead singer of My Chemical Romance



Oh I know what you meant. I was just trying to be funny. I guess from my day it would have been Dave Navarro from Janes Addiction.


----------



## Toxick

kris31280 said:


> ... Look man, I don't know who's MPD you are... but you're just plain annoying now.  You start threads calling out people and being just plain nasty, and for what reason?  Put on your big girl (or boy) panties and reveal yourself... because this crap is getting real old right quick.




I have also found that the best way to smother a fire is to throw a gasoline soaked blanket over it.


----------



## Mojo

I do not bring forgiveness with me, nor forgetfulness. The only ones who can forgive are dead; the living have no right to forget


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> Oh I know what you meant. I was just trying to be funny. I guess from my day it would have been Dave Navarro from Janes Addiction.


 Well posting the pics just gave me some actual eye candy to look at on this board when I'm bored at work 

Dave Navarro... he's  too.


----------



## kris31280

Toxick said:


> I have also found that the best way to smother a fire is to throw a gasoline soaked blanket over it.


Heh... haven't heard from said MPD yet today, have we?

Besides, everyone else is taking the piss at me, what's one more?


----------



## Toxick

kris31280 said:


> Heh... haven't heard from said MPD yet today, have we?




No, but maybe I haven't - I mean maybe THEY haven't - logged on as their MPD yet.


----------



## Nickel

kris31280 said:


> They are skinny little biatches... they look almost emancipated.


----------



## Toxick

_*Treadkiller*_ strikes again b!tches!


----------



## toppick08

Toxick said:


> _*Treadkiller*_ strikes again b!tches!


----------



## slotted

If you get a chance today, take time out of your schedule to listen to the following sermon by Pastor Jeff Owens. You may laugh, you may cry, you may cry from laughing, you may pull your crank. 

Get Cranked Up!


----------



## kris31280

This thread has been dead for over 24 hours... almost every post has been... just beating a dead horse.


----------



## amotley




----------



## nachomama

:runningoutofgas:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> This thread has been dead for over 24 hours... almost every post has been... just beating a dead horse.



Like so?

:


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Like so?
> 
> :


Yeah... but I was accessing the forum from my phone this morning when I wrote that, so it was hard to try and figure out the coding for that particular smiley.


----------



## slotted

I can't believe you all would let this thread slow down. 

I had some Pancit and Lumpia for lunch today from Glory's Bakery.


----------



## nachomama

slotted said:


> I can't believe you all would let this thread slow down.
> 
> I had some Pancit and Lumpia for lunch today from Glory's Bakery.



I shared a bottle of Dos Aquis with the neighborhood bum.  He didn't notice the difference.  

I'm trying to save them.  One soul at a time.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> I can't believe you all would let this thread slow down.
> 
> I had some Pancit and Lumpia for lunch today from Glory's Bakery.


I had... a Hi-C Orange juice box and a small bag of animal crackers I just happened to have in my van.

Spaghetti's on tonight, though!


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> I had... a Hi-C Orange juice box and a small bag of animal crackers I just happened to have in my van.
> 
> Spaghetti's on tonight, though!



You might want to check with her on tonight. Last she told me was she didn't think she'd make it cause work was being super crazy for her.


----------



## slotted

nachomama said:


> I shared a bottle of Dos Aquis with the neighborhood bum.  He didn't notice the difference.
> 
> I'm trying to save them.  One soul at a time.



 Christy and I shared booze with a bum when she visited me down in Miami, we even tried to lure this soul in by appealing to his deviant side by taking him to a strip club. Christy stopped buying him drinks so the bastard went out and smashed my window to steal my CD's and stereo.


----------



## Chain729

Rev Slotted, does this work for you?


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> You might want to check with her on tonight. Last she told me was she didn't think she'd make it cause work was being super crazy for her.



 Spaghetti's on at my house for my family tonight.  

We're thinking of going to save some souls over ice cream a little later tonight, though.


----------



## amotley

slotted said:


> I can't believe you all would let this thread slow down.
> 
> I had some Pancit and Lumpia for lunch today from Glory's Bakery.



yummy wheres this place


----------



## slotted

Chain729 said:


> Rev Slotted, does this work for you?



I used to have a buddy christ av. let me see.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Christy and I shared booze with a bum when she visited me down in Miami, we even tried to lure this soul in by appealing to his deviant side by taking him to a strip club. Christy stopped buying him drinks so the bastard went out and smashed my window to steal my CD's and stereo.


Well that's thanks for ya!

I once had a homeless dude crawl in to my car to sleep because an idiot friend left it unlocked.  I went back, made sure he hadn't stolen anything major, and gave him a blanket to keep warm.

Bastard stole my rose quartz buddha that was hanging from the rear view mirror.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Tick tock, tick tock,
boy the hands sure are moving slowly on my clock


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Tick tock, tick tock,
> boy the hands sure are moving slowly on my clock


You can come fold laundry for me if you'd like...


----------



## Solja_Boy

kris31280 said:


> Well that's thanks for ya!
> 
> Bastard stole my rose quartz buddha that was hanging from the rear view mirror.



You can never trust a dirty bumb.  The only good thing about bumbs is that they are very easy.  A bumb is one of the easiest lays out there.


----------



## amotley

i still want to know where glory bakery is


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> You can come fold laundry for me if you'd like...



Thanks for the reminder...I have laundry to do this evening 

I'm busy slaving away at work   (as you can tell)

Today has dragged since lunch though


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Solja_Boy said:


> You can never trust a dirty bumb.  The only good thing about bumbs is that they are very easy.  A bumb is one of the easiest lays out there.



Is there a seedy world of bum promiscuity?

I can just picture a bunch of scantily clad men laying on eachother to keep warm at night


----------



## kris31280

Solja_Boy said:


> You can never trust a dirty bumb.  The only good thing about bumbs is that they are very easy.  A bumb is one of the easiest lays out there.


Yeah... the problem with that is the smell.

Maybe if you make them shower first? :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Solja_Boy said:


> You can never trust a dirty bumb.  The only good thing about bumbs is that they are very easy.  A bumb is one of the easiest lays out there.



Even easier than the dancers at Rose's... them girls are damn easy


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Even easier than the dancers at Rose's... them girls are damn easy


Again, we have the problem of the smell... with the additional problem of the track marks, fupa, or cling-ons.


----------



## slotted

amotley said:


> i still want to know where glory bakery is



Virginia Beach and Chesapeake. You should check Emily's on GMR.


----------



## amotley

slotted said:


> Virginia Beach and Chesapeake. You should check Emily's on GMR.



miss living in va bch! pancit is my favorite so check emilys on gmr are they good


----------



## clevalley

amotley said:


> i still want to know where glory bakery is



If they make Glory Doughnut's and Glory Bagels... are the centers Glory Holes


----------



## Sonsie

clevalley said:


> If they make Glory Doughnut's and Glory Bagels... are the centers Glory Holes



I _knew_ I wasn't the only perv thinking that!


----------



## clevalley

Sonsie said:


> I _knew_ I wasn't the only perv thinking that!



  Great minds think alike


----------



## amotley




----------



## Solja_Boy

lovinmaryland said:


> Even easier than the dancers at Rose's... them girls are damn easy



Yep, a bumb will do almost anythign for a sandwich, a little bit of rum, or a crack rock.


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Even easier than the dancers at Rose's... them girls are damn easy


----------



## Ms.JudgedOne

*I Guess Imma Lil Lost*

BUT I JUST DON'T GET THE BIG DEAL ABOUT THE WHOLE TIKI THING. I MEAN WHY THE BEADS, WHY THE LARGE AMOUNT OF BOOZE. NEVER UNDERSTOOD DRINKING, WASTE OF MONEY TO ME. YOU DRINK THEN PISS OR THROW IT UP. COULD SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY CONFUSION...PLEASE ONLY LOGICAL ANSWERS.


----------



## Mojo

Ms.JudgedOne said:


> BUT I JUST DON'T GET THE BIG DEAL ABOUT THE WHOLE TIKI THING. I MEAN WHY THE BEADS, WHY THE LARGE AMOUNT OF BOOZE. NEVER UNDERSTOOD DRINKING, WASTE OF MONEY TO ME. YOU DRINK THEN PISS OR THROW IT UP. COULD SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY CONFUSION...PLEASE ONLY LOGICAL ANSWERS.



  Are you the Judges wife?


----------



## Ms.JudgedOne

Mojo said:


> Are you the Judges wife?


UM YEA


----------



## AK-74me

Ms.JudgedOne said:


> PLEASE ONLY LOGICAL ANSWERS.


----------



## Nanny Pam

AK-74me said:


>


----------



## TheJudge

Ms.JudgedOne said:


> UM YEA



Hello dear


----------



## Ms.JudgedOne

Ha...sup Babes Um Shouldn't U Be In Ur Chambers?...skat Now I Got The Baliff Cummin' Over.


----------



## kris31280

Ms.JudgedOne said:


> BUT I JUST DON'T GET THE BIG DEAL ABOUT THE WHOLE TIKI THING. I MEAN WHY THE BEADS, WHY THE LARGE AMOUNT OF BOOZE. NEVER UNDERSTOOD DRINKING, WASTE OF MONEY TO ME. YOU DRINK THEN PISS OR THROW IT UP. COULD SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY CONFUSION...PLEASE ONLY LOGICAL ANSWERS.


Why the booze and beads?  Easy:  Babies.
Driinking leads to sexual deviation, sexual deviation leads to babies, babies lead to bigger tax refunds and leaving a legacy for the future.

THEREFORE, The Tiki Bar Opening not only perpetuates the population, it's a pretty great time too.


----------



## jrmy1080

I can't believe this thread is still going on


----------



## kris31280

jrmy1080 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on


... but you posted which perpetuated the thread


----------



## thurley42

it still has a ways to go to 2 grand


----------



## Dye Tied

thurley42 said:


> it still has a ways to go to 2 grand



Old tards never die, they just keep on posting.


----------



## onebdzee

Dye Tied said:


> Old tards never die, they just keep on posting.



uuummmm......you just posted

oooppppssss.......so did I


----------



## thurley42

onebdzee said:


> uuummmm......you just posted
> 
> oooppppssss.......so did I


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

Ms.JudgedOne said:


> PLEASE ONLY LOGICAL ANSWERS.





Ms.JudgedOne said:


> UM YEA


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


>



everyone doing their part....

I really should be getting prepared for my brief at 11....but this is much easier on the noggin.


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> everyone doing their part....
> 
> I really should be getting prepared for my brief at 11....but this is much easier on the noggin.



Developing a V-Taper... that's my side reading for the day


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> Developing a V-Taper... that's my side reading for the day



if that is the BB.com article I read that one yesterday...along with the Rampage Interview.


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> if that is the BB.com article I read that one yesterday...along with the Rampage Interview.



Yeah... I didn't check out the interview, but that's the one.  I'm not using anymore weighted ab exercises from now until after the end of June after reading that.


----------



## slotted

Charles Hadden Spurgeon said:
			
		

> Morning, April 24
> 
> “And because of all this we make a sure covenant.”
> Nehemiah 9:38
> 
> There are many occasions in our experience when we may very rightly, and with benefit, renew our covenant with God. After recovery from sickness when, like Hezekiah, we have had a new term of years added to our life, we may fitly do it. After any deliverance from trouble, when our joys bud forth anew, let us again visit the foot of the cross, and renew our consecration. Especially, let us do this after any sin which has grieved the Holy Spirit, or brought dishonour upon the cause of God; let us then look to that blood which can make us whiter than snow, and again offer ourselves unto the Lord. We should not only let our troubles confirm our dedication to God, but our prosperity should do the same. If we ever meet with occasions which deserve to be called “crowning mercies” then, surely, if he hath crowned us, we ought also to crown our God; let us bring forth anew all the jewels of the divine regalia which have been stored in the jewel-closet of our heart, and let our God sit upon the throne of our love, arrayed in royal apparel. If we would learn to profit by our prosperity, we should not need so much adversity. If we would gather from a kiss all the good it might confer upon us, we should not so often smart under the rod. Have we lately received some blessing which we little expected? Has the Lord put our feet in a large room? Can we sing of mercies multiplied? Then this is the day to put our hand upon the horns of the altar, and say, “Bind me here, my God; bind me here with cords, even forever.” Inasmuch as we need the fulfilment of new promises from God, let us offer renewed prayers that our old vows may not be dishonoured. Let us this morning make with him a sure covenant, because of the pains of Jesus which for the last month we have been considering with gratitude.


I'm not proud of it but last night was an awful night. I was out witnessing to some homeless people near 7/11. They were drinking Joose and getting crunk. When my religious tracts failed to get a reaction from them, I lamented then tried the "when in Rome" tactic. I slammed down about 6 Joose's, 2 of each color. It must have displeased Him, because He hardened the hearts of the homeless and they rolled me for loose pocket change.

I sat on the curb outside and renewed my covenant with God. It's awesome that this would be my morning devotional reading and shows that He has forgiven me.


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> Yeah... I didn't check out the interview, but that's the one.  I'm not using anymore weighted ab exercises from now until after the end of June after reading that.



That's funny....I thought the same thing...check out the transformation of the week dude.....he looks like one of those "for a few cents a day" dudes...

I'd never want to be that little.


----------



## warneckutz

White40GMC said:


> OMG YALL ARE STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS, GET OVER IT!!!!!



Working out?  It's only been a hanfull of posts though.


----------



## thurley42

warneckutz said:


> Working out?  It's only been a hanfull of posts though.



damn dude..(GMC)...i didn't know you were that opinionated about developing a V Taper.....


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> I'm not proud of it but last night was an awful night. I was out witnessing to some homeless people near 7/11. They were drinking Joose and getting crunk. When my religious tracts failed to get a reaction from them, I lamented then tried the "when in Rome" tactic. I slammed down about 6 Joose's, 2 of each color. It must have displeased Him, because He hardened the hearts of the homeless and they rolled me for loose pocket change.
> 
> I sat on the curb outside and renewed my covenant with God. It's awesome that this would be my morning devotional reading and shows that He has forgiven me.



Is this really what happened, or is this an analogy?  While reading this it occurred to me that the homeless people you referred to, symbolize the devil, The JOOSE symbolizes the blood of Jesus, and when they rolled you, it was Jesus being crucified.  This story has enlightened me and I will now share it with other brothers and sister of Christ.  Now go in peace to love and serve the lord.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> Is this really what happened, or is this an analogy?  While reading this it occurred to me that the homeless people you referred to, symbolize the devil, The JOOSE symbolizes the blood of Jesus, and when they rolled you, it was Jesus being crucified.  This story has enlightened me and I will now share it with other brothers and sister of Christ.  Now go in peace to love and serve the lord.



OMG! He does work in mysterious ways. The 2 clerks who watched it all go down probably saw what was going on and kneeled down behind the hot dog cooker to accept Christ right there on the spot. They're probably wishing that they would have cleaned the floor first, but the Holy Ghost will comfort them in this time of need and grease stains on their uniforms. Praise Jehovah.


----------



## warneckutz

thurley42 said:


> damn dude..(GMC)...i didn't know you were that opinionated about developing a V Taper.....



  (Thanks for the edit, I wasn't sure what you meant)

V-Taper  It's that "super-hero" look!


----------



## toppick08

Hey thurley42, still got that G2 ..........


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> Hey thurley42, still got that G2 ..........



i got mad G2....but if you are talking specifically about the red stuff that makes my stomach turn ...yes it is still laying in my garage in shame...


----------



## toppick08

thurley42 said:


> i got mad G2....but if you are talking specifically about the* red stuff *that makes my stomach turn ...yes it is still laying in my garage in shame...


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> I'm not proud of it but last night was an awful night. I was out witnessing to some homeless people near 7/11. They were drinking Joose and getting crunk. When my religious tracts failed to get a reaction from them, I lamented then tried the "when in Rome" tactic. I slammed down about 6 Joose's, 2 of each color. It must have displeased Him, because He hardened the hearts of the homeless and they rolled me for loose pocket change.I sat on the curb outside and renewed my covenant with God. It's awesome that this would be my morning devotional reading and shows that He has forgiven me.





Mojo said:


> Is this really what happened, or is this an analogy?# While reading this it occurred to me that the homeless people you referred to, symbolize the devil, The JOOSE symbolizes the blood of Jesus, and when they rolled you, it was Jesus being crucified.# This story has enlightened me and I will now share it with other brothers and sister of Christ.# Now go in peace to love and serve the lord.





slotted said:


> OMG! He does work in mysterious ways. The 2 clerks who watched it all go down probably saw what was going on and kneeled down behind the hot dog cooker to accept Christ right there on the spot. They're probably wishing that they would have cleaned the floor first, but the Holy Ghost will comfort them in this time of need and grease stains on their uniforms. Praise Jehovah.



I don't know what's more disturbing...The extreme lengths your imaginations will go for the sake of sarcasm and entertainment or the fact that you two play off each other like Bert and Ernie (homosexual pun intended)


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> I don't know what's more disturbing...The extreme lengths your imaginations will go for the sake of sarcasm and entertainment or the fact that you two play off each other like Bert and Ernie (homosexual pun intended)



What's wrong with being Bi :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> What's wrong with being Bi :shrug:


  There's nothing wrong with being bi, however it should be noted that, in my humble experience, there is no such thing as a bisexual man.  Men are usually "bi now, gay later".


----------



## slotted

kris31280 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being bi, however it should be noted that, in my humble experience, there is no such thing as a bisexual man.  Men are usually "bi now, gay later".



What about emotionally Bi?


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


> What about emotionally Bi?



whole new can of worms.......


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> What about emotionally Bi?


I don't even know what that means...

I get it, Mojo is your hetero-life-mate


----------



## hborror

kris31280 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being bi, however it should be noted that, in my humble experience, there is no such thing as a bisexual man.  Men are usually "bi now, gay later".



I totally agree


----------



## lovinmaryland

hborror said:


> I totally agree



Where you been at


----------



## hborror

lovinmaryland said:


> Where you been at



playing outside


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Where you been at


 love for her?  No love for me?  Hmph!  See if I  you anymore!


----------



## kris31280

hborror said:


> I totally agree


I think it has something to do with the profound change it must be for a man to suddenly become a woman sexually...


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> What about emotionally Bi?



Is that what we are?


----------



## lovinmaryland

hborror said:


> playing outside



No fair :... it is days like today I hate being at work 



kris31280 said:


> love for her?  No love for me?  Hmph!  See if I  you anymore!



Oh stop... I thought you were busy w/ Mojo & Slotted


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> What about emotionally Bi?


My husband called me an emotional lesbian once in a fight. Needless to say the fight was over very quickly as I could not stop laughing.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> Is that what we are?



Hell no, I was just wondering.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> Hell no, I was just wondering.



 :SLAM:


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh stop... I thought you were busy w/ Mojo & Slotted


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh stop... I thought you were busy w/ Mojo & Slotted



 Busy how?  I'm a very happily not taken woman, I'll have you know...


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Hell no, I was just wondering.





Mojo said:


> :SLAM:



What he means, Brother Mojo, is that you're brothers of the cloth... and what happens behind closed doors in the name of the lord remains behind closed doors in the name of the lord.


----------



## SamSpade

kris31280 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being bi, however it should be noted that, in my humble experience, there is no such thing as a bisexual man. Men are usually "bi now, gay later".


 
I've seen results of research studies which support this - that no one who claims to be bi is ambivalent, but always shows a strong preference for one sex over another.


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> What he means, Brother Mojo, is that you're brothers of the cloth... and what happens behind closed doors in the name of the lord remains behind closed doors in the name of the lord.



The Lords name was certainly being used alot, that's for sure


----------



## hborror

kris31280 said:


> What he means, Brother Mojo, is that you're brothers of the cloth... and what happens behind closed doors in the name of the lord remains behind closed doors in the name of the lord.


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> The Lords name was certainly being used alot, that's for sure


I know, I caught it on video tape


----------



## warneckutz

Give me strength...

It's like a trainwreck, don't want to look but just can't...


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Give me strength...
> 
> It's like a trainwreck, don't want to look but just can't...


Courage man!  Look to the Lord for your strength!


----------



## lovinmaryland

I think we may get this biatch up to 2000 today


----------



## hborror

lovinmaryland said:


> I think we may get this biatch up to 2000 today



Nah it will be deleted at 1999


----------



## kris31280

hborror said:


> Nah it will be deleted at 1999


And all my hard work will be for not!  No!  Say it ain't so!


----------



## kris31280

Quick, someone come up with a talkable topic!


----------



## lovinmaryland

hborror said:


> Nah it will be deleted at 1999



That would be awesome


----------



## hborror

kris31280 said:


> Quick, someone come up with a talkable topic!



Do you use liquid or powder dish soap for your dish washer?


----------



## puggymom

hborror said:


> Do you use liquid or powder dish soap for your dish washer?



I use those gel packs


----------



## hborror

puggymom said:


> I use those gel packs



Are they any good? I use liquid


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> I think we may get this biatch up to 2000 today



:bump:


----------



## kris31280

hborror said:


> Do you use liquid or powder dish soap for your dish washer?


Well, since I am the "dish washer" I prefer to use the liquid soap.

What about for your clothes washer.  Do you have any particular brands which you must use?  What about particular scents?

And purely off topic, I have a blister on the top of my foot.  My other band aid fell off this morning and I was wondering just how painful the blister would be by 10 pm tonight, when I looked under my desk and there was a band aid.


----------



## warneckutz

puggymom said:


> I use those gel packs



The little bubble ones that are half powder / half gel?


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Quick, someone come up with a *talkable topic!*


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SamSpade said:


> I've seen results of research studies which support this - that no one who claims to be bi is ambivalent, but always shows a strong preference for one sex over another.



Agreed.





I think all of life's questions may very well get answered in this thread.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of life's questions may very well get answered in this thread.


Perhaps, then, someone can explain to me why the jelly belly 10 flavor box comes with buttered popcorn jelly beans, but neglects to include toasted marshmellow, graham cracker, or chocolate so I am unable to make s'mores?


----------



## puggymom

hborror said:


> Are they any good? I use liquid



i like them. i do not think there is a huge difference in cleaning but it's the convenience for me. my son likes to 'help' with the dishwasher so the more quickly i can get the cleaner spot closed the better. plus if he gets his fingers in there before i can get it closed i am not worried about stuff getting on his fingers.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> Well, since I am the "dish washer" I prefer to use the liquid soap.
> 
> What about for your clothes washer.  Do you have any particular brands which you must use?  What about particular scents?
> 
> And purely off topic, I have a blister on the top of my foot.  My other band aid fell off this morning and I was wondering just how painful the blister would be by 10 pm tonight, when I looked under my desk and there was a band aid.


i must use tide with bleach alternative. could be in my head but i feel like the kids clothes are cleaned better


----------



## puggymom

warneckutz said:


> The little bubble ones that are half powder / half gel?




i use the ones that are all gel.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> Perhaps, then, someone can explain to me why the jelly belly 10 flavor box comes with buttered popcorn jelly beans, but neglects to include toasted marshmellow, graham cracker, or chocolate so I am unable to make s'mores?



i only like the fruity flavored ones.


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> i must use tide with bleach alternative. could be in my head but i feel like the kids clothes are cleaned better


Tide makes me itch.


----------



## amotley




----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Perhaps, then, someone can explain to me why the jelly belly 10 flavor box comes with buttered popcorn jelly beans, but neglects to include toasted marshmellow, graham cracker, or chocolate so I am unable to make s'mores?






I normally just suck off the sugary coating and spit out the jelly part


----------



## slotted

Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
Call for songs of loudest praise.
Teach me some melodious sonnet,
Sung by flaming tongues above.
Praise the mount! I’m fixed upon it,
Mount of Thy redeeming love.

Sorrowing I shall be in spirit,
Till released from flesh and sin,
Yet from what I do inherit,
Here Thy praises I’ll begin;
Here I raise my Ebenezer;
Here by Thy great help I’ve come;
And I hope, by Thy good pleasure,
Safely to arrive at home.

Jesus sought me when a stranger,
Wandering from the fold of God;
He, to rescue me from danger,
Interposed His precious blood;
How His kindness yet pursues me
Mortal tongue can never tell,
Clothed in flesh, till death shall loose me
I cannot proclaim it well.

O to grace how great a debtor
Daily I’m constrained to be!
Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
Bind my wandering heart to Thee.
Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it,
Prone to leave the God I love;
Here’s my heart, O take and seal it,
Seal it for Thy courts above.

O that day when freed from sinning,
I shall see Thy lovely face;
Clothed then in blood washed linen
How I’ll sing Thy sovereign grace;
Come, my Lord, no longer tarry,
Take my ransomed soul away;
Send thine angels now to carry
Me to realms of endless day.


----------



## PaxPrincess

Those that sat at home were exempt from paying into Calvert's coffers. Great planning on their part.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> I normally just suck off the sugary coating and spit out the jelly part



I heard that about you


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> I normally just suck off the sugary coating and spit out the jelly part


... where you finding sugar coated ones?


----------



## hborror

My favorite Jelly Belly is the caramel Apple it taste like a country store


----------



## puggymom

ok is this just me?
i am a member at another web forum for moms. so this one woman always calls her father 'daddy'. she's ~35, married, with kids and still calls her dad 'daddy'. i have no idea why but it bugs me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> ... where you finding sugar coated ones?



I THINK she means she sucks off the hard part and spits out the "inside, jelly" part....but I have to admit...I was a bit confused by...and in awe of...her statement.

so much sucking...


----------



## warneckutz

hborror said:


> My favorite Jelly Belly is the caramel Apple it taste like a country store


----------



## pcjohnnyb

puggymom said:


> ok is this just me?
> i am a member at another web forum for moms. so this one woman always calls her father 'daddy'. she's ~35, married, with kids and still calls her dad 'daddy'. i have no idea why but it bugs me.



Why?  I could see calling my dad "daddy" if I were a middle aged woman..making him like 50s+ :shrug:

I refer to him as "daddy" when saying "mom, where is daddy" or something, and I'm 19 :shrug: (and a dude..)  I don't personally call him daddy when in converstation with him though..that, I admit, would be weird.


----------



## kris31280

hborror said:


> My favorite Jelly Belly is the caramel Apple it taste like a country store


Um... I would think a country store tastes like... wood?

Which goes right back to the sugary coated sucking.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> I heard that about you



You got some bunk intel there Mojo...



kris31280 said:


> ... where you finding sugar coated ones?


Duh the outside coating... I thought I was the blonde one here 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I THINK she means she sucks off the hard part and spits out the "inside, jelly" part....but I have to admit...I was a bit confused by...and in awe of...her statement.
> 
> so much sucking...



In awe of my statement... is that a good thing


----------



## puggymom

i'm bored right now. my son fell asleep on me way earlier than usual. i am seriously afraid to move since he has not been napping well at all the past few days.

it is really hard to type with one hand


----------



## toppick08

puggymom said:


> i'm bored right now. my son fell asleep on me way earlier than usual. i am seriously afraid to move since he has not been napping well at all the past few days.
> 
> *it is really hard to type with one hand*



I know what you mean......


----------



## hammishsqueak

puggymom said:


> i'm bored right now. my son fell asleep on me way earlier than usual. i am seriously afraid to move since he has not been napping well at all the past few days.
> 
> it is really hard to type with one hand



I've been becoming better at typing with only one hand lately. My cat has this habit of coming over and resting on my arm/hand and falling asleep while I'm trying to work on the computer. If I push him off, he'll just walk all over the keyboard


----------



## amotley

how many more post do we need lol


----------



## puggymom

hammishsqueak said:


> I've been becoming better at typing with only one hand lately. My cat has this habit of coming over and resting on my arm/hand and falling asleep while I'm trying to work on the computer. If I push him off, he'll just walk all over the keyboard


my pug does has done that to me once or twice. well except the keyboard walking thing, he'd break it. whoever classified pugs as toy breeds never met my pug!


----------



## puggymom

amotley said:


> how many more post do we need lol



243


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> In awe of my statement... is that a good thing



Pretty much...I found it  that you can somehow manage to suck off the outside of a jelly bean 

:justpicturingyoursuckingskills:


----------



## kris31280

I'm trying to finish up my lunch (they catered food for us in honor of yesterday's Admin Professionals Day) so I can go to class and then go to class and then go home and then go to class.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pretty much...I found it  that you can somehow manage to suck off the outside of a jelly bean
> 
> :justpicturingyoursuckingskills:


Hey now... none of that... that's my  you're trying to  on!


----------



## amotley

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pretty much...I found it  that you can somehow manage to suck off the outside of a jelly bean
> 
> :justpicturingyoursuckingskills:



 shame on you pcjohnnyb lol


----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pretty much...I found it  that you can somehow manage to suck off the outside of a jelly bean
> 
> :*justpicturingyoursuckingskills*:



They are superb 



amotley said:


> shame on you pcjohnnyb lol



Oh he is a nasty little thing... I love it


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> I'm trying to finish up my lunch (they catered food for us in honor of yesterday's Admin Professionals Day) so I can go to class and then go to class and then go home and then go to class.



I thought that was Wednesday?  We got Thompsons Seafood


----------



## amotley

im starving


----------



## thurley42

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> I know what you mean......



this statement is so wrong yet so hilarious at the same time....


----------



## amotley

i have nothing to snack on need to go to the store darn kids eat everything
guess i need to fix a sammich so i can take my meds


----------



## thurley42

Funny T-Shirts and Cool Tshirts from PrankPlace.com

discuss


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> Funny T-Shirts and Cool Tshirts from PrankPlace.com
> 
> discuss



This will be short... I was blocked


----------



## thurley42

lovinmaryland said:


> This will be short... I was blocked



here


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> here



Thanks 

This will be short too I dont get it


----------



## slotted

lovinmaryland said:


> Thanks
> 
> This will be short too I dont get it



tard!


----------



## lovinmaryland

slotted said:


> tard!


----------



## thurley42

we can work through this......it's like Milf...except Silf..look at the picture you'll get it....

All in the spirit of 2K


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> we can work through this......it's like Milf...except Silf..look at the picture you'll get it....
> 
> All in the spirit of 2K



  I got it  (blonde moment there)

That is nasty


----------



## amotley

Funny T-Shirts and Cool Tshirts from PrankPlace.com


----------



## puggymom

> Originally Posted by lovinmaryland
> Thanks
> 
> This will be short too I dont get it





> Originally Posted by slotted
> tard!





thurley42 said:


> we can work through this......it's like Milf...except Silf..look at the picture you'll get it....
> 
> All in the spirit of 2K



This whole interaction seriously made me almost pee myself


----------



## MJ




----------



## slotted

MJ said:


>


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


>



 The dumb one is yours


----------



## thurley42

lovinmaryland said:


> I got it  (blonde moment there)
> 
> That is nasty



what an emotional roller coaster it must have been....the elation of figuring it out followed closely by the disgust of figuring it out....


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> The dumb one is yours



I forgot. Where is K_Jo?


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


> The dumb one is yours







slotted said:


> I forgot. Where is K_Jo?



I don't know. :shrug: I had a meeting with the pool man this morning  and lost track of her.


----------



## jwwb2000

Ah.......just finished up mowing the yard.  It is too nice to be insides.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:


> Ah.......just finished up mowing the yard.  It is too nice to be insides.



My insides are nice.


----------



## MysticalMom

*Can I just say....*

All the world is a burning bush and those who see take off their shoes. But not slotted, He just stands around picking blackberries.

Threads like this are why I :heart: somd.com


----------



## thurley42

jwwb2000 said:


> Ah.......just finished up mowing the yard.  It is too nice to be insides.





sockgirl77 said:


> My insides are nice.



way to keep it going ladies....


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> what an emotional roller coaster it must have been....the elation of figuring it out followed closely by the disgust of figuring it out....



I think you are making fun of me


----------



## amotley




----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> My insides are nice.



Can I see


----------



## thurley42

lovinmaryland said:


> I think you are making fun of me



no way...i only make fun of people that are jerks or that I know...

I was just being a smart A$$ big diff...


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Can I see



If you promise not to take pics.


----------



## slotted

MysticalMom said:


> All the world is a burning bush and those who see take off their shoes. But not slotted, He just stands around picking blackberries.
> 
> Threads like this are why I :heart: somd.com


My reply follows....


lovinmaryland said:


> I think you are making fun of me


----------



## MysticalMom

slotted said:


> My reply follows....



I only make fun of you because I like you.


----------



## slotted

MysticalMom said:


> I only make fun of you because I like you.



You're not talking to K_Jo here. Don't condescend to me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> no way...i only make fun of people that are jerks or that I know...
> 
> I was just being a smart A$$ big diff...


Cool beans 


sockgirl77 said:


> If you promise not to take pics.



Oh yeah baby I promise


----------



## kris31280

MysticalMom said:


> All the world is a burning bush and those who see take off their shoes. But not slotted, He just stands around picking blackberries.
> 
> Threads like this are why I :heart: somd.com


 

Maybe it's because I'm sitting in sociology and my professor is discussing religion.


----------



## kris31280

ok... religion to fate to destiny...

and now on to the "isms"...

 my head hurts


----------



## amotley

whos fixin dinner


----------



## Beetlejuice

sockgirl77 said:


> My insides are nice.



slut


----------



## amotley

Beetlejuice said:


> slut



nice guy wow


----------



## Beetlejuice

amotley said:


> nice guy wow



get off my nutz.... I am beetle and as bad as can and tough as can you hear!!


----------



## amotley

Beetlejuice said:


> get off my nutz.... I am beetle and as bad as can and tough as can you hear!!


sure thing


----------



## kris31280

... less than 200 posts to go... 

Come on, people... don't let it die!  Let the good times roll!  We can reach 2000 posts together!


----------



## puggymom

Random mindless post to keep it going--
I am excited they moved Lost to 10pm as I do not have to choose between Lost and the Office tonight
(and before you say it yes I do have Tivo but my husband insists it is more important to have two separate receivers as oppose to one receiver with two lines. This is so he can watch his beloved Dolphins on one TV and flip between the other games on the other Tv  )


----------



## slotted

puggymom said:


> Random mindless post to keep it going--
> I am excited they moved Lost to 10pm as I do not have to choose between Lost and the Office tonight
> (and before you say it yes I do have Tivo but my husband insists it is more important to have two separate receivers as oppose to one receiver with two lines. This is so he can watch his beloved Dolphins on one TV and flip between the other games on the other Tv  )



The Office.  Can wait to see what happens at the club. Ryan is so psyched.


----------



## slotted

Charles Hadden Spurgeon said:
			
		

> Evening, April 24
> 
> 
> “The flowers appear on the earth; the time of the singing of birds is come, and the voice of the turtle is heard in our land.”
> Song of Solomon 2:12
> 
> Sweet is the season of spring: the long and dreary winter helps us to appreciate its genial warmth, and its promise of summer enhances its present delights. After periods of depression of spirit, it is delightful to behold again the light of the Sun of Righteousness; then our slumbering graces rise from their lethargy, like the crocus and the daffodil from their beds of earth; then is our heart made merry with delicious notes of gratitude, far more melodious than the warbling of birds—and the comforting assurance of peace, infinitely more delightful than the turtle’s note, is heard within the soul. Now is the time for the soul to seek communion with her Beloved; now must she rise from her native sordidness, and come away from her old associations. If we do not hoist the sail when the breeze is favourable, we shall be blameworthy: times of refreshing ought not to pass over us unimproved. When Jesus himself visits us in tenderness, and entreats us to arise, can we be so base as to refuse his request? He has himself risen that he may draw us after him: he now by his Holy Spirit has revived us, that we may, in newness of life, ascend into the heavenlies, and hold communion with himself. Let our wintry state suffice us for coldness and indifference; when the Lord creates a spring within, let our sap flow with vigour, and our branch blossom with high resolve. O Lord, if it be not spring time in my chilly heart, I pray thee make it so, for I am heartily weary of living at a distance from thee. Oh! the long and dreary winter, when wilt thou bring it to an end? Come, Holy Spirit, and renew my soul! quicken thou me! restore me, and have mercy on me! This very night I would earnestly implore the Lord to take pity upon his servant, and send me a happy revival of spiritual life!


I'm going to reflect on this after the office goes off.


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> The Office.  Can wait to see what happens at the club. Ryan is so psyched.



I know! I definately watch the show for Dwight though. I love his character.

"If I am dead, you guys have been dead for weeks"


----------



## slotted

puggymom said:


> I know! I definately watch the show for Dwight though. I love his character.
> 
> "If I am dead, you guys have been dead for weeks"



Oh snap, I think Ryan is doing coke or X.


----------



## puggymom

slotted said:


> Oh snap, I think Ryan is doing coke or X.



Yeah I think so too


----------



## kris31280

Ya know, I've never watched one episode of The Office... I kept meaning to, but by the time I thought about it I was like 2 seasons behind.


----------



## slotted

Dwight is a playa.


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> Dwight is a playa.


Isn't he the weird glasses wearing dude obsessed with a stapler?


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> Isn't he the weird glasses wearing dude obsessed with a stapler?



No that's Office Space


----------



## puggymom

puggymom said:


> No that's Office Space



I could set the building on fire


----------



## Kain99

I love the stapler guy!  He was so totally screwed!  I wanna hug him!


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> No that's Office Space


 

So fun random fact I learned tonight...

In the state of Maryland a man cannot be raped, nor can he be abducted.  Only women can be raped and abducted.


----------



## puggymom

Kain99 said:


> I love the stapler guy!  He was so totally screwed!  I wanna hug him!



That movie is a classic! Milton was the stapler guy. 
My mom actually got my dad the red swingline stapler as a gag gift


----------



## Kain99

puggymom said:


> That movie is a classic! Milton was the stapler guy.
> My mom actually got my dad the red swingline stapler as a gag gift



When Milton burned down the building I cheered!


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> When Milton burned down the building I cheered!


I only saw that movie once in what can only be described as stressful circumstances... so it didn't stick really.


----------



## puggymom

kris31280 said:


> I only saw that movie once in what can only be described as stressful circumstances... so it didn't stick really.



Sorry. You definately need to watch it again. It is such a funny movie! Esp. if you have ever working in an office. Some things are eerily scary true


----------



## kris31280

puggymom said:


> Sorry. You definately need to watch it again. It is such a funny movie! Esp. if you have ever working in an office. Some things are eerily scary true


I've worked in many offices... the cubicles just kept getting bigger.

Right now I actually have an office (for the first time in my life) that has beautiful lighting but needs artwork for the walls.


----------



## kris31280

....like 175 to go people... perk it up!


----------



## puggymom

I can't wait fot Lost!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> ....like 175 to go people... perk it up!


----------



## jwwb2000

I just changed my sheets and cannot wait to crawl into bed for the night.


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> I just changed my sheets and cannot wait to crawl into bed for the night.


Heh, I've gotta kick a 2 year old out of my bed...


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Heh, I've gotta kick a 2 year old out of my bed...



  I do that most every night when I come home from work but it is a 7 year old and a almost 4 year old (6 days is his birthday) I have to move.


----------



## BS Gal

jwwb2000 said:


> I do that most every night when I come home from work but it is a 7 year old and a almost 4 year old (6 days is his birthday) I have to move.



Why are you moving?


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> I do that most every night when I come home from work but it is a 7 year old and a almost 4 year old (6 days is his birthday) I have to move.


I have a big king size bed, so most nights it's just a matter of moving him over so mom can't get in to her bed.


----------



## jwwb2000

BS Gal said:


> Why are you moving?



I move the 7 year old to her bed and the 4 year old to his bed.


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> I have a big king size bed, so most nights it's just a matter of moving him over so mom can't get in to her bed.



Umm.. You sleep with your mom?


----------



## kris31280

Kain99 said:


> Umm.. You sleep with your mom?


I'm... falling asleep at the keyboard... because I'm cool like that.

LOL, that should read "I have a king size bed, so most nights it's just a matter of moving him (Rowan) over so mom (me) can get in to her (mine) bed."


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> I'm... falling asleep at the keyboard... because I'm cool like that.
> 
> LOL, that should read "I have a king size bed, so most nights it's just a matter of moving him (Rowan) over so mom (me) can get in to her (mine) bed."


Oh!  I get it!


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> I'm... falling asleep at the keyboard... because I'm cool like that.
> 
> LOL, that should read "I have a king size bed, so most nights it's just a matter of moving him (Rowan) over so mom (me) can get in to her (mine) bed."



You are so going to regret letting him sleep with you. In a year we'll be seeing you post in the parenting forum " How Do I Get My Kid Out Of My Bed".


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> You are so going to regret letting him sleep with you. In a year we'll be seeing you post in the parenting forum " How Do I Get My Kid Out Of My Bed".


it's not all the time and he moves to his own bed by morning. he misses mom when she has night classes.


----------



## MysticalMom

kris31280 said:


> Maybe it's because I'm sitting in sociology and my professor is discussing religion.



The 13th strike of the clock is not only in itself false but cast grave doubt upon the validity of the other 12.


----------



## daisycreek

got any weekend plans?  anybody going back to the tiki bar?


I am thinking pina colada at cip tomorrow nite


----------



## puggymom

daisycreek said:


> got any weekend plans?  anybody going back to the tiki bar?
> 
> 
> I am thinking pina colada at cip tomorrow nite



It is my husband and my anniversary this weekend. We are having dinner at River's Edge? in Bennedict. I heard it was pretty good though I have never been there.


----------



## MysticalMom

daisycreek said:


> got any weekend plans?  anybody going back to the tiki bar?
> 
> 
> I am thinking pina colada at cip tomorrow nite



Haven't you learned anything at all from this thread?? The tiki bar is stupid. People who go to the tiki bar are stupid and we should all just stay home and eat lots of pizzas.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:


> Haven't you learned anything at all from this thread?? The tiki bar is stupid. People who go to the tiki bar are stupid and we should all just stay home and eat lots of pizzas.



And ice cream.


----------



## daisycreek

MysticalMom said:


> Haven't you learned anything at all from this thread?? The tiki bar is stupid. People who go to the tiki bar are stupid and we should all just stay home and eat lots of pizzas.



BUT i LIKE THE LIL SUNGLASSES ON THE FRUIT PARROTS!

and the fried pickles!


----------



## toppick08

.....bump


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> And ice cream.


My old roommate and I always thought there should be a delivery service for ice cream and cigarettes.

This almost always came up late at night when everything was no longer delivering, and there'd been drinking involved, but when we sobered up it still always sounded like a good idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## kris31280

"Please, don't let this feeling end, it might not come again..."


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> My old roommate and I always thought there should be a delivery service for *ice cream and cigarettes*.
> 
> This almost always came up late at night when everything was no longer delivering, and there'd been drinking involved, but when we sobered up it still always sounded like a good idea.
> 
> Thoughts?



you forgot the diet coke. then you would have yourself a fancy lil meal


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> you forgot the diet coke. then you would have yourself a fancy lil meal


Make it diet coke with lime and you're on...

But I don't smoke.


----------



## thatcat22

kris31280 said:


> Make it diet coke with lime and you're on...
> 
> But I don't smoke.



neither do I...coke and lime is kinda gross. now bud light has lime in it.


----------



## puggymom

I like that Diet Coke Plus. I know, I know it is soda so not healthy for you but I mean I like the taste. It tastes different from regular diet coke and I like it.


----------



## kris31280

thatcat22 said:


> neither do I...coke and lime is kinda gross. now bud light has lime in it.


I don't fruit my beer, because I rarely drink beer...


----------



## MysticalMom

kris31280 said:


> My old roommate and I always thought there should be a delivery service for ice cream and cigarettes.



You'd make a mint with all the potheads and thier late night munchies.


----------



## kris31280

MysticalMom said:


> You'd make a mint with all the potheads and thier late night munchies.


LOL... We'd just get in to these deep discussions and realize that he had run out of cigarettes or that ice cream sounded really good and we had none.


----------



## amotley




----------



## Chain729

MysticalMom said:


> You'd make a mint with all the potheads and thier late night munchies.



I still like my coffee, expresso and cleavage idea better.


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> I still like my coffee, expresso and cleavage idea better.


... what's that idea?


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> ... what's that idea?



You just had to go there didn't ya?


----------



## kris31280

Radiant1 said:


> You just had to go there didn't ya?


:shrug:  Call me curious...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> :shrug:  Call me curious...



k.


 Curious, how is your day going?


----------



## amotley

kris31280 said:


> :shrug:  Call me curious...



why do you want us to call you curious i thought your name was kris lol im so funny arent i (i need to get out of the house lol)


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> k.
> 
> 
> Curious, how is your day going?





amotley said:


> why do you want us to call you curious i thought your name was kris lol im so funny arent i (i need to get out of the house lol)



 

Great minds?


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> k.
> 
> 
> Curious, how is your day going?





amotley said:


> why do you want us to call you curious i thought your name was kris lol im so funny arent i (i need to get out of the house lol)



Smart arses!  

If I weren't in such an allergy fog, I'd totally laugh at you right now.


----------



## Nanny Pam

has anyone heard anything about K_Jo?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Nanny Pam said:


> has anyone heard anything about K_Jo?



I heard she is really nice... and has big boobs too


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> has anyone heard anything about K_Jo?


----------



## Queenofdenile1

thatcat22 said:


> After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE.  It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame.  It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.



Are you kidding me? Are you for real?


----------



## Nanny Pam

OK...I'll go post a new thread for K_Jo.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Question:

Is it strange that days after my GF had an MRI done confirming she had done some damage to her knee (it had been hurting bad) I started to have similar feelings in the same place (nearly identical pain/placement wise).  

Is there some phsycological (yet physical) connection between us?  Is it totally coincidental?  Did I hurt it trying to support her hurt knee at some point?


 

Something really feels torn or something here though  

:reminderIneedcrutchesbackfromGF:


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it strange that days after my GF had an MRI done confirming she had done some damage to her knee (it had been hurting bad) I started to have similar feelings in the same place (nearly identical pain/placement wise).
> 
> Is there some phsycological (yet physical) connection between us?  Is it totally coincidental?  Did I hurt it trying to support her hurt knee at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something really feels torn or something here though
> 
> :reminderIneedcrutchesbackfromGF:


LOL, go get you checked out too.


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> ... what's that idea?



Open up a coffee and expresso shop with a delivery service.  Delivery employees are busty women with uniforms exposing impressive cleavage.  With the big industries down here being male-dominated fields, I figure there's a potential to make a fortune.  



Radiant1 said:


> You just had to go there didn't ya?



There went the title of "Pure and Innocent," huh?  



pcjohnnyb said:


> Question:
> 
> Is it strange that days after my GF had an MRI done confirming she had done some damage to her knee (it had been hurting bad) I started to have similar feelings in the same place (nearly identical pain/placement wise).
> 
> Is there some phsycological (yet physical) connection between us?  Is it totally coincidental?  Did I hurt it trying to support her hurt knee at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something really feels torn or something here though
> 
> :reminderIneedcrutchesbackfromGF:



It's possible, though unlikely.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> LOL, go get you checked out too.



eh, I am not paying a doctor to tell me I hurt my knee...I already know that 

I'll just be easy on it, maybe use a brace some?  we'll see how it goes, its been a few days and it doesn't hurt bad unless I turn it wrong :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> eh, I am not paying a doctor to tell me I hurt my knee...I already know that
> 
> I'll just be easy on it, maybe use a brace some?  we'll see how it goes, its been a few days and it doesn't hurt bad unless I turn it wrong :shrug:


If it's bursitius, then you'll need to take an anti-inflammatory and wear a god awful brace.


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> eh, I am not paying a doctor to tell me I hurt my knee...I already know that
> 
> I'll just be easy on it, maybe use a brace some?  we'll see how it goes, its been a few days and it doesn't hurt bad unless I turn it wrong :shrug:



after you regain the full use of your legs / knees...try this.

Walk backwards, approx 25 yards at a time 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Nanny Pam said:


> after you regain the full use of your legs / knees...try this.
> 
> Walk backwards, approx 25 yards at a time 3 or 4 times a day.



Really?  whats that supposed to do?  Build up the muscles up front?

interesting.

I will do that NP, thanks


----------



## MMDad

pcjohnnyb said:


> Is there some phsycological (yet physical) connection between us?  Is it totally coincidental?  Did I hurt it trying to support her hurt knee at some point?


Are you Shirley frickin' McClain or something? Channeling the spirit of your GF's knee pain?

"We're so in love! There's a connection between our knees!"

 Puppy love is so disgusting.


----------



## MMDad

Nanny Pam said:


> after you regain the full use of your legs / knees...try this.
> 
> Walk backwards, approx 25 yards at a time 3 or 4 times a day.



Is that like the self adjusting brakes where you had to drive backwards and slam on the brakes?

 Good advice!


----------



## frequentflier

Nanny Pam said:


> after you regain the full use of your legs / knees...try this.
> 
> Walk backwards, approx 25 yards at a time 3 or 4 times a day.




Does it undo the damage? 
Kinda like going in reverse in a car and the odometer goes backwards?


----------



## Nanny Pam

pcjohnnyb said:


> Really?  whats that supposed to do?  Build up the muscles up front?
> 
> interesting.
> 
> I will do that NP, thanks



It makes the muscles around your knees stronger.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

MMDad said:


> Are you Shirley frickin' McClain or something? Channeling the spirit of your GF's knee pain?
> 
> "We're so in love! There's a connection between our knees!"
> 
> Puppy love is so disguting.



Oh har har...


I hope it makes you feel old that I don't even know who that is


----------



## kris31280

... is it 2 pm yet? I haven't been here mentally since 8 am...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> ... is it 2 pm yet? I haven't been here mentally since 8 am...



Is there a time limit for the 2k goal?

Like, 5pm today?  end of the work week?  Or like, the end of the ACTUAL week?  I think this thread will hit 2k for sure by the end of saturday, but do you think it will get there today?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> ... is it 2 pm yet? I haven't been here mentally since 8 am...



oh, where abouts in hollywood do you live?


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Is there a time limit for the 2k goal?
> 
> Like, 5pm today?  end of the work week?  Or like, the end of the ACTUAL week?  I think this thread will hit 2k for sure by the end of saturday, but do you think it will get there today?


I don't know... I know at 2 pm I leave work, go to the bank, go home, do some work, pick up my son, help a friend out, get dinner for my son, go home, play with my son, put my son to bed, help a friend out, and then pass out until it be morning.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> oh, where abouts in hollywood do you live?


Up by Sotterly past Greenwell Park.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Up by Sotterly past Greenwell Park.



Oh nice.  Clarke's landing for me


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh nice.  Clarke's landing for me


You can almost see my dock from the restaurant there.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> You can almost see my dock from the restaurant there.



Dock you say?  So when am I coming over for fishing again?


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Dock you say?  So when am I coming over for fishing again?




Yes, dock, beach, boat... the whole 9 yards.  My parents enter in to the fishing tournament every year, so we always get relatives up for that.  It's also kind of nice cuz we get to eat crab all summer long, just catch them off the dock.

When you wanna come over for fishing?


----------



## sockgirl77

Woot for us Hollyrock biatches!


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Woot for us Hollyrock biatches!


Heh... I like it, it's pretty and far enough away where you can actually get away but close enough to everything.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> When you wanna come over for fishing?





Well, I'm entirely too busy now..but thanks for the offer 



kris31280 said:


> Heh... I like it, it's pretty and far enough away where you can actually get away but close enough to everything.



Agreed.


----------



## jetmonkey

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, I'm entirely too busy now..but thanks for the offer


*beep*
*beep*
*beep*
*beep*
*beep*


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jetmonkey said:


> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*


----------



## daisycreek

must be walking backwards for the knees and has a back up alarm installed!


i thought for sure ... this would be up to 2k by now.


do you think cat might be curious with a Q?


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> must be walking backwards for the knees and has a back up alarm installed!
> 
> 
> i thought for sure ... this would be up to 2k by now.
> 
> 
> do you think cat might be curious with a Q?


Hrm... maybe?  

We're 106 away from 2000.... we can do it!


----------



## Christy

jetmonkey said:


> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*
> *beep*


 

Get in muh belly!


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


>



I get to pop tops all night long.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I get to pop tops all night long.



Lucky you.  I hope, for your sake, that you also get to pop a  or two before you go home


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> I get to pop tops all night long.


I... for once... am not going to be drinking anything that comes popped in a top this weekend.

I'm going to try and get as much cleaning done and sleep done as I can since we've got relatives coming in the next week.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Lucky you.  I hope, for your sake, that you also get to pop a  or two before you go home


Not likely.


kris31280 said:


> I... for once... am not going to be drinking anything that comes popped in a top this weekend.
> 
> I'm going to try and get as much cleaning done and sleep done as I can since we've got relatives coming in the next week.



I will not being drink alcohol either.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Not likely.
> 
> 
> I will not being drink alcohol either.


Heh... but you'll be supporting those that do 

Seriously, I think my body needs a detox weekend.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Heh... but you'll be supporting those that do
> 
> Seriously, I think my body needs a detox weekend.



Actually, they are supporting me.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> I will not being drink alcohol either.





Did T highjack your account?

I don't has a disable.


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> Did T highjack your account?
> 
> I don't has a disable.



Damn. I've had a few typos today.


----------



## Kain99

pcjohnnyb said:


> Did T highjack your account?
> 
> I don't has a disable.



She's had a hard day!  Be nice to her!


----------



## FromTexas

YouTube - Austin Powers- Get In My Belly!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. I've had a few typos today.





Kain99 said:


> She's had a hard day!  Be nice to her!



I was just messing 

See, she took it with good humor


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Does anyone want to argue that Jimi Hendrix isn't awesome?


I have to say...he is great.


----------



## sockgirl77

Would anyone like to argue that Socki is awesome. I think she is just great.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Ahhhhh.....weekend!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Would anyone like to argue that Socki is awesome. I think she is just great.





For sure.



Nanny Pam said:


> Ahhhhh.....weekend!


----------



## sockgirl77

Well Ladies and Germs, I'm off to my second job. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## amotley




----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> Heh... but you'll be supporting those that do
> 
> Seriously, I think my body needs a detox weekend.



your body needs more than that


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> Well Ladies and Germs, I'm off to my second job. Have a wonderful weekend.



 You too.


----------



## Mojo

Time to get the JOOSE flowing!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> Time to get the JOOSE flowing!



Gin and JOOSE?


----------



## daisycreek

what's for dinner?


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> what's for dinner?



you baby!!


----------



## daisycreek

*who me?*


----------



## chubby.chick

Beetlejuice said:


> you baby!!



you know what mister. I am sick of your cheating ass just flirting with every ho that blinks her lashes at you.  You & me, we are done.  do not ask for any of THIS ever again.  Scum of the earth you are.


----------



## Beetlejuice

chubby.chick said:


> you know what mister. I am sick of your cheating ass just flirting with every ho that blinks her lashes at you.  You & me, we are done.  do not ask for any of THIS ever again.  Scum of the earth you are.



who me?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Beetlejuice said:


> who me?



  looks like she is talking to you!


----------



## daisycreek

chubby.chick said:


> you know what mister. I am sick of your cheating ass just flirting with every ho that blinks her lashes at you.  You & me, we are done.  do not ask for any of THIS ever again.  Scum of the earth you are.



you da ho.....HO


----------



## chubby.chick

daisycreek said:


> you da ho.....HO



you da ho HO


----------



## daisycreek

chubby.chick said:


> you know what mister. I am sick of your cheating ass just flirting with every ho that blinks her lashes at you.  You & me, we are done.  do not ask for any of THIS ever again.  Scum of the earth you are.



he said he don't plan ta ask for anymore... cuz he ran outta flour! ho


----------



## wineo

daisycreek said:


> he said he don't plan ta ask for anymore... cuz he ran outta flour! ho



You go girl


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> he said he don't plan ta ask for anymore... cuz he ran outta flour! ho



damn all my ladies be fightin for da pimp beetle tonight   I get all da ladies cause I am bad as can


----------



## daisycreek

Good for you!


----------



## daisycreek

Here ya go Chubby... take your bags and step off...


----------



## kris31280

Beetlejuice said:


> your body needs more than that


 Show some respect.


----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> Show some respect.



who me? what's that?


----------



## kris31280

Beetlejuice said:


> who me? what's that?


No, the other donkey making rude comments when a girl isn't around to defend herself.


----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> No, the other donkey making rude comments when a girl isn't around to defend herself.



ok I will tell him


----------



## Bay_Kat

Does anyone know where the SLLC (super secret) is meeting tonight?


----------



## daisycreek

Bay_Kat said:


> Does anyone know where the SLLC (super secret) is meeting tonight?



ummmmmm the tiki bar?


----------



## daisycreek

63 to go.........


----------



## BS Gal

62......


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> ummmmmm the tiki bar?



The SLLC does not go to Tiki, read the first post.


----------



## Bay_Kat

60 to go


----------



## BS Gal

59.........


----------



## BS Gal

Bay_Kat said:


> The SLLC does not go to Tiki, read the first post.



I have the scanner next to me.  I'm wondering why nobody has reported fireworks that make the 72 pound dog crawl up my chest.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:


> I have the scanner next to me.  I'm wondering why nobody has reported fireworks that make the 72 pound dog crawl up my chest.



It's really quiet for a Friday night, I've heard of a few drunk drivers but that was earlier, did they start and finish early tonight?


----------



## BS Gal

Bay_Kat said:


> It's really quiet for a Friday night, I've heard of a few drunk drivers but that was earlier, did they start and finish early tonight?



They haven't left the bars yet.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:


> They haven't left the bars yet.



That's true, they probably haven't even gotten started at the bars yet.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Is today the Tiki Bar opening?


----------



## Bay_Kat

54 to go


----------



## Bay_Kat

52 then


----------



## daisycreek

Beetlejuice said:


> Is today the Tiki Bar opening?



yep


----------



## daisycreek

BS Gal said:


> I have the scanner next to me.  I'm wondering why nobody has reported fireworks that make the 72 pound dog crawl up my chest.




do you have pizza to go with that scanner?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Scanner is starting to rock and roll in Calvert.


----------



## BS Gal

daisycreek said:


> do you have pizza to go with that scanner?



No.  I don't like pizza.


----------



## daisycreek

i wonder if kahula & milk would be good made in the blender like a pina colada?


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> i wonder if kahula & milk would be good made in the blender like a pina colada?



I drink that all day long lady!!! that's how I am tough as can!!


----------



## daisycreek

well is it good?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wow, I just heard a fireworks call in Calvert.


----------



## Beetlejuice

I bet you thatcat is all drunked up at the Tiki Bar tonight.... feelin' loose hating on all the scanners in this world!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> i wonder if kahula & milk would be good made in the blender like a pina colada?



That sounds good to me.


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> well is it good?



it's goo for you!!


----------



## BS Gal

daisycreek said:


> well is it good?



Put some vodka in it.  Crap.  I just heard someone I know get pulled over.


----------



## Beetlejuice

BS Gal said:


> Put some vodka in it.  Crap.  I just heard someone I know get pulled over.



rum


----------



## rwethereyet

daisycreek said:


> yep



I thought Tiki Opening was last week???


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:


> Put some vodka in it.  Crap.  I just heard someone I know get pulled over.



Gotta love that scanner.


----------



## daisycreek

Beetlejuice said:


> I bet you thatcat is all drunked up at the Tiki Bar tonight.... feelin' loose hating on all the scanners in this world!!



call on the scanner is probably for thatcat...


----------



## Bay_Kat

rwethereyet said:


> I thought Tiki Opening was last week???



No, they had to post pone it due to too many stupid people down there.


----------



## Bay_Kat

34 to go


----------



## rwethereyet

Bay_Kat said:


> No, they had to post pone it due to too many stupid people down there.


----------



## daisycreek

rwethereyet said:


> I thought Tiki Opening was last week???



It was? OMG I missed it? Dammit... and I spent last Friday listening to the scanner....


----------



## Beetlejuice

rwethereyet said:


> I thought Tiki Opening was last week???



No tonight is the first night..... last week was a run through


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> It was? OMG I missed it? Dammit... and I spent last Friday listening to the scanner....



You did not miss it, since there were too many stupid people down there last week, the decided to open this weekend.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Ahhhhhhh, 29


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> Ahhhhhhh, 29



You really want to be that number 2,000 don't you?


----------



## daisycreek

Bay_Kat said:


> No, they had to post pone it due to too many stupid people down there.



someone named thatcat started a fire next to the tiki statue, I think it was a big pile of scanners they poured gas all over them.. and lit them on fire.. then thatcat was dancing around the pile chanting... "pizza, pizza"
and the straw on the tiki hut almost caught on fire


----------



## TheHaikuKilla

Tiki bar tonite
Crowded and lots of trouble
Toss em in the drink


----------



## daisycreek

TheHaikuKilla said:


> Tiki bar tonite
> Crowded and lots of trouble
> Toss em in the drink



thats how they got the fire out!


----------



## daisycreek

daisycreek said:


> thats how they got the fire out!



well that's what they said on the scanner anyways...


----------



## Bay_Kat

23 more to go.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> 23 more to go.



get it girl


----------



## Beetlejuice




----------



## Bay_Kat

I find it extremely funny that "thatcat22" is here all day long, but when the Tiki, or any bar for that matter is open, she's not logged in.  Interesting that she thinks she is better than anyone else (in pretty much the world) but chances are she's out getting slammed.


----------



## daisycreek

*scanner & *


----------



## Bay_Kat

daisycreek said:


> *scanner & *



No, more like


----------



## rwethereyet

Bay_Kat said:


> I find it extremely funny that "thatcat22" is here all day long, but when the Tiki, or any bar for that matter is open, she's not logged in.  Interesting that she thinks she is better than anyone else (in pretty much the world) but chances are she's out getting slammed.



She already posted somewhere that she goes to Toot's and when the "elderly" people leave, then she goes to Dew Drop and gets ####faced.  Wonder why she said after the old people leaves Toot's is when she leaves?  Does she like hanging out with the elderly?  She must be trying to get an older fella!!!


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> I find it extremely funny that "thatcat22" is here all day long, but when the Tiki, or any bar for that matter is open, she's not logged in.  Interesting that she thinks she is better than anyone else (in pretty much the world) but chances are she's out getting slammed.



Nothing wrong with getting slammed........ just think you are sitting here counting down posts....now that's a Friday night!!!!


----------



## daisycreek

thatcat might be at church..


----------



## Bay_Kat

rwethereyet said:


> She already posted somewhere that she goes to Toot's and when the "elderly" people leave, then she goes to Dew Drop and gets ####faced.  Wonder why she said after the old people leaves Toot's is when she leaves?  Does she like hanging out with the elderly?  She must be trying to get an older fella!!!



She's only 23, she doesn't care where she drinks, she's just glad she can do it legally.


----------



## rwethereyet

QUOTE=Beetlejuice;2897760]Nothing wrong with getting slammed........ just think you are sitting here counting down posts....now that's a Friday night!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> She's only 23, she doesn't care where she drinks, she's just glad she can do it legally.



You are a hater lady!!!!


----------



## daisycreek

rwethereyet said:


> She already posted somewhere that she goes to Toot's and when the "elderly" people leave, then she goes to Dew Drop and gets ####faced.  Wonder why she said after the old people leaves Toot's is when she leaves?  Does she like hanging out with the elderly?  She must be trying to get an older fella!!!



free drinks!


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> free drinks!



to all my friends!!!!


----------



## daisycreek

9............


----------



## BS Gal

9.........


----------



## Bay_Kat

rwethereyet said:


> QUOTE=Beetlejuice;2897760]Nothing wrong with getting slammed........ just think you are sitting here counting down posts....now that's a Friday night!!!!



[/QUOTE]

I drink at home.  For the price of 3 beers out, I can get a 12 pack to drink at home.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Oh, and I can smoke inside if I want to.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


>





 don't be a hater!!


----------



## rwethereyet

daisycreek said:


> free drinks!



I guess she's not dumb after all!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:


> 9.........



5............


----------



## daisycreek

who pays for drinks... girls get them free


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> Oh, and I can smoke inside if I want to.



weed?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I GOT 2000, what a way to get to 2000, THE scanner loser posted the 2000th post.


----------



## rwethereyet

Beetlejuice said:


> don't be a hater!!


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> wow, nevermind........2



You got what you came for......


----------



## BS Gal




----------



## daisycreek

woot! good for you 2k


----------



## Bay_Kat

My work here is done.


----------



## daisycreek

lets see which movie.... disturbia or the holiday?


----------



## kris31280

Bay_Kat said:


> I GOT 2000, what a way to get to 2000, THE scanner loser posted the 2000th post.


HA!  You suck!  After all the work I did to make it get to 2000... and you steal my thunder!


----------



## daisycreek

goodnight.. beet sweetie...


----------



## Bay_Kat

kris31280 said:


> HA!  You suck!  After all the work I did to make it get to 2000... and you steal my thunder!



I felt this thread was started because I am the biggest scanner loser, so I felt it was my duty to reach the 2000 post mark, I am done with this thread. 

P.S. I'm sorry


----------



## Beetlejuice

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## daisycreek

kris31280 said:


> HA!  You suck!  After all the work I did to make it get to 2000... and you steal my thunder!




don't cry ... maybe we can try for 3,000


----------



## Beetlejuice

Bay_Kat said:


> I felt this thread was started because I am the biggest scanner loser, so I felt it was my duty to reach the 2000 post mark, I am done with this thread.
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry



I knew it...... The countdown gave it away!!


----------



## kris31280

Bay_Kat said:


> I felt this thread was started because I am the biggest scanner loser, so I felt it was my duty to reach the 2000 post mark, I am done with this thread.
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry


 It's ok... I was busy taking family home.


----------



## Beetlejuice

sorry kris I was a bad boy earlier


----------



## Beetlejuice

To all those who sat at home.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE. It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame. It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it.


----------



## kris31280

Beetlejuice said:


> sorry kris I was a bad boy earlier


... don't make me regret this.

Apology accepted.


----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> ... don't make me regret this.
> 
> Apology accepted.


----------



## BS Gal

There is some BIG stuff going on the scanner right now.....


----------



## Bay_Kat

BS Gal said:


> There is some BIG stuff going on the scanner right now.....



Not in my neck of the woods, what's going on in SMC?


----------



## frequentflier

daisycreek said:


> someone named thatcat started a fire next to the tiki statue, I think it was a big pile of scanners they poured gas all over them.. and lit them on fire.. then thatcat was dancing around the pile chanting... "pizza, pizza"
> and the straw on the tiki hut almost caught on fire






They didn't get mine!!!


----------



## amotley




----------



## kris31280

So what'd everyone have for dinner?


----------



## Beetlejuice

kris31280 said:


> So what'd everyone have for dinner?



grits and pig knuckles


----------



## daisycreek

pancakes & pina coladas


----------



## kris31280

daisycreek said:


> pancakes & pina coladas


is that breakfast?


----------



## dgates80

And the scanner keeps on talking.  The supply of criminals is never ending.


----------



## daisycreek

kris31280 said:


> is that breakfast?



no that was dinner..


breakfast today was pbj on toast....... 

followed by a nice 5 mile hike in my pajamas cuz i locked myself  out of the house when I went out to feed the cats........

so I walked to my parents house and back to get the spare key....


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> no that was dinner..
> 
> 
> breakfast today was pbj on toast.......
> 
> followed by a nice 5 mile hike in my pajamas cuz i locked myself  out of the house when I went out to feed the cats........
> 
> so I walked to my parents house and back to get the spare key....



goo fo u


----------



## bcp

daisycreek said:


> so I walked to my parents house and back to get the spare key....



If you walked there and back to get the key, doesnt that mean that the key was where you started in the first place? why would you walk then?

 or did you mean, you walked to their house to get the key, then they refused to give you a ride back so you had to walk in your PJs.


----------



## Beetlejuice

bcp said:


> If you walked there and back to get the key, doesnt that mean that the key was where you started in the first place? why would you walk then?
> 
> or did you mean, you walked to their house to get the key, then they refused to give you a ride back so you had to walk in your PJs.



you are so gay!!


----------



## daisycreek

yeah  goo for me I had sense enough to have a spare key made and leave it there...

it was goo for everyone passing by ... they seemed to enjoy my pajamas..


goo for me .. it was a nice walk!




time to make more pina coladas!


whats for lunch?


----------



## bcp

Beetlejuice said:


> you are so gay!!


you think so?
 ask your momma, she can tell you all about it.


----------



## Beetlejuice

bcp said:


> you think so?
> ask your momma, she can tell you all about it.



ohhhhhhhhh you are such a good christian!! slandering peoples mothers


----------



## bcp

Beetlejuice said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you are such a good christian!! slandering peoples mothers


yep, thats me


----------



## Beetlejuice

bcp said:


> yep, thats me



gay


----------



## bcp

Beetlejuice said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you are such a good christian!! slandering peoples mothers


by the way, exactly what is your filthy mind thinking? I never said anything slanderous.

 you need help


----------



## Beetlejuice

bcp said:


> by the way, exactly what is your filthy mind thinking? I never said anything slanderous.
> 
> you need help



you truly are a religious nut..... cover your tracks!! you are a wolf in sheep's clothing... see you in hell beotch


----------



## daisycreek

bcp said:


> If you walked there and back to get the key, doesnt that mean that the key was where you started in the first place? why would you walk then?
> 
> or did you mean, you walked to their house to get the key, then they refused to give you a ride back so you had to walk in your PJs.




I walked to my parents house... got the key.. my mom was busy, my dad was  working in his garage... No need to bother them to give me a ride back home ..   I usually walk everyday anyways....
just not in my pajamas...


----------



## bcp

Beetlejuice said:


> gay


heterophobe


----------



## amotley




----------



## zoloft-er

Beetlejuice said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you are such a good christian!! slandering peoples mothers




Black Beetlejuice your avatar makes me want to hurl! Who is that guy? He looks like a pinhead!!


----------



## Beetlejuice

zoloft-er said:


> Black Beetlejuice your avatar makes me want to hurl! Who is that guy? He looks like a pinhead!!



kiss me!!!


----------



## camily

zoloft-er said:


> Black Beetlejuice your avatar makes me want to hurl! Who is that guy? He looks like a pinhead!!



Are you serious? It's Beetlejuice!
Beetlejuice (entertainer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
There used to be a handicapped guy that worked at Giant in Waldorf that looked just like him.


----------



## kris31280

Random post in the midst of a random thread...

If you know of anyone who's looking for a part time job as a receptionist, my office is looking for someone.


----------



## amotley




----------



## C6R_Mag

why has this thread not died yet?


----------



## C6R_Mag

_After reading all the threads about those who sat at home Friday and Saturday night on the forum and mocked the ppl who went to the tiki bar opening....GET A LIFE. It's fine that you didn't want to go, but to sit at home on your lazy a$$ and listen to the scanner and praise god that you weren't there....seriously...how lame. It was a great time for those who did go and if you weren't there, you have no right to criticize it._


----------



## daisycreek

don't forget the part about eating pizza...


----------



## Beetlejuice

daisycreek said:


> don't forget the part about eating pizza...



who me?


----------



## amotley




----------



## King_Tartuffian

kris31280 said:


> No... I'm a criminal justice/pre-law major...
> 
> This particular assignment is for English 1020, or Composition and Literature.  We must create a playbill for our final assignment, which is to paraphrase and perform our own version of the play Tartuffe by Moliere.
> 
> The photo you see is the playbill, minus the cast of characters, that will be distributed to our classmates on the day that we perform our production.


----------



## King_Tartuffian

kris31280 said:


> Or after class... or after Tartuffe...
> 
> There we go... on the subject of Tartuffe (the hypocrite)
> 
> What sayth the holy word on the subject of hypocrisy?


----------



## Monello

Just a few weeks away from tiki opening v.2015.  Hide the women & children.


----------



## bulldog

Monello said:


> Just a few weeks away from tiki opening v.2015.  Hide the women & children.



Are you on a mission to revive old threads?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Monello said:


> Just a few weeks away from tiki opening v.2015.  Hide the women & children.



and the pizzas and scanners

This weekend is Daytona Bike Week (2nd weekend), I'm sure that's got Tiki opening beat by a mile.  Hubby is going with the boys, I was there last weekend, enough for me. It falls during spring break which makes it even more chaotic.


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> and the pizzas and scanners
> 
> This weekend is Daytona Bike Week (2nd weekend), I'm sure that's got Tiki opening beat by a mile.  Hubby is going with the boys, I was there last weekend, enough for me. It falls during spring break which makes it even more chaotic.



Tiki has been really low key the past few years. Not even close to as wild as it used to get. I;m sure bike week is much worse!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> Tiki has been really low key the past few years. Not even close to as wild as it used to get. I;m sure bike week is much worse!



Worse/better is depending on who you talk to. 

Seems like it's been cold the last several Tiki openings.  The way winter went up there, probably be cold again this year.  I've never gone as a patron, so I can't say, but from what I saw when I went as an EMT it was just a lot of sick and injured people.


----------



## Roman

Hank said:


> Tiki has been really low key the past few years. Not even close to as wild as it used to get. I;m sure bike week is much worse!


I think the last two, or three years, it's been raining during the opening.


----------



## TPD

I miss the live scanner feed...


----------



## BernieP

TPD said:


> I miss the live scanner feed...



now we have A&E Live PD!

That's where they pull over a car full of underage drinkers, who the Tiki bar I'm sure screens using those "fake" wrist bands


----------



## warneckutz

slotted said:


> OMG! He does work in mysterious ways. The 2 clerks who watched it all go down probably saw what was going on and kneeled down behind the hot dog cooker to accept Christ right there on the spot. They're probably wishing that they would have cleaned the floor first, but the Holy Ghost will comfort them in this time of need and grease stains on their uniforms. Praise Jehovah.



It's a shame this one (^) didn't get stomped worse in the Dirty Dew Drop bathroom.


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> It's a shame this one (^) didn't get stomped worse in the Dirty Dew Drop bathroom.



There was a pretty good ass kicking there the other night.


----------



## warneckutz

RoseRed said:


> There was a pretty good ass kicking there the other night.



At "The Last Drop"?


----------



## Wishbone

warneckutz said:


> It's a shame this one (^) didn't get stomped worse in the Dirty Dew Drop bathroom.



Missed that one.

What prompted it, and were there Pics?


----------



## warneckutz

Wishbone said:


> Missed that one.
> 
> What prompted it, and were there Pics?



He was in the men's room and kept peeking at a dude's junk in the urinal next to him - made a comment and the other dude cocked back and laid him out.  His smart-ass internet persona backfired on him.


----------



## frequentflier

warneckutz said:


> He was in the men's room and kept peeking at a dude's junk in the urinal next to him - made a comment and the other dude cocked back and laid him out.  His smart-ass internet persona backfired on him.



Do guys really peek at other guys? In a gay bar, it might be acceptable but straight guys? Probably deserve an a$$ whoopin!


----------



## RoseRed

warneckutz said:


> At "The Last Drop"?



Yes.


----------



## Wishbone

warneckutz said:


> He was in the men's room and kept peeking at a dude's junk in the urinal next to him - made a comment and the other dude cocked back and laid him out.  His smart-ass internet persona backfired on him.



Ah-hah.


----------



## Hank

warneckutz said:


> He was in the men's room and kept peeking at a dude's junk in the urinal next to him - made a comment and the other dude cocked back and laid him out.  His smart-ass internet persona backfired on him.



One Punch Kitty!


----------



## warneckutz

Hank said:


> One Punch Kitty!


----------

